# LGBT ~ 2WW: Part 4



## Skybreeze

*New home ladies
Happy Chatting
*
   
                 
​


----------



## Hales :)

Me & Her - Maybe the progesterone, but DP has only had achy legs when she's had a BFP 

Strawbs - Are you going to wait again until  Sat to test again?

M2M - Lovely to hear from you! How is the downregging going? Hope you're not feeling too grotty!


----------



## M2M

Just bookmarking! 

*Hales* - Not sure if I've wished you congratulations yet on your   - if not then CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you and I hope DP has a happy and healthy pregnancy.  D/R is going fine for me but then it did last time too. I seem to cope fairly well with Buserelin and don't have any nasty side-effects. I feel much more relaxed this time round.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Hales :)

'Tis ok M2M and thank you.  Very tentative at the moment, so we will see! I swear DP being relaxed this time around made the difference, so fingers crossed for your little frosties!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Book marking


----------



## Strawbs78

HI Hales

congrats on your BFP hon!! woohooooooo!!  Yep defo waiting til Saturday, not sure I can stand looking at that 'not pregnant' again before then.. Can def feel AF coming, I know symptoms are simiilar but I think when you know you just know so onwards and upwards for us..

I know it is totally crazy and Im not being realistic as I know it takes people ages but I just had secretly quietly hoped it wouldnt take us more than two tries (crazy I know   ).. Anyways somehow I think I just need to maintain patience.. xx


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks Hales - Unfortunately I got the same aches last time ...    Hope you are both well. Sorry to hear DPs IBS is worse with pregnancy - hope it improves.

Hi M2M - glad downregging is going OK.

Strawbs - really hope its a BFP on Sat. I know what you mean about secretly hoping it won't take long - I think we all do it! Although I'd probably not be very sympathetic if one of my straight friends complained about not being pregnant after 2 months of trying!!    So I probably shouldn't whinge! 

Day 5 piui here and still achey, tired, bloated and eating lots - exactly the same as last month - so must be the progesterone. Anyway too early to be anything else. Not going too loopy yet as work is keeping me busy   .

Hoping we all get good news this month,

El.  xx


----------



## Frenchy74

Bookmarking - will join in October 2010

In the meantime - best of luck to everybody in the 2ww; i hope you all get BFPs!!    

*Strawbs* - i really hope that things change for the better and that you get a bfp on saturday. keeping fingers crossed for you!!     

Everybody else - good luck too    

Gini x


----------



## welshginge

Hay Gini. Been keeping up to date with your diary so good luck with your treatment in the sun! x


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks ladies.. all fingers and toes are crossed that's for sure.. I will let you know how I get on!!  Im thinking positive for us all, roll on the bfps! xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hey everyone, it's Amber - hope you're all ok. I am finding this two week wait soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long! I wish I had a teeny tiny window so I could see that the embies are ok! xxx


----------



## Steph29

Pinktink: Hang in there not to long now im sure they are snuggling in nicley


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Steph xxxx


----------



## Strawbs78

snap I hope that too.. When is your test date again? x


----------



## Pinktink

Cheers hun - our OTD is the 27th. I am so nervous! Hope you're ok x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello

*Welshginge* - thanks very much!!! that's very knid of you 

*Stawbs* and *Pinktink* - keeping my fingers crossed for you       

Gini x


----------



## Steph29

Pinktink: Not long then it will go faster than you think i know it does feel like a life time, then when you find out your pregnant you will have an even bigger wait   

Do we have to send the    or are you waiting till OTD?


----------



## Pinktink

Hello

No need for the    - we have decided to wait until 15dp3dt as it is the bank holiday weekend and we have it off together so can enjoy the moment (or be sad together - hopefully not!!)

After last time we will obviously be thrilled to see a bfp but will definitely be cautiously happy until we know it's an ongoing pregnancy    don't know when that will feel safe... first scan maybe... maybe 12weeks - who know   

really really really hope this works - it really is all of our dreams...


----------



## Me and Her

Srawbs - loads of     for sat. Will have everyting crossed for you   .

PinkTink - Good idea to wait to test when you ar both off. Our OTD is same as yours but we will probably need the    before then! We are flying out on the evening of OTD to visit DP's cousin in Ireland so will need to have our happy faces back on quickly if its a BFN. Don't think I could wait until we get back, I'm too impatient...   

El. xx


----------



## Steph29

It is probably best to wait till OTD as you only dout the result weather its pos or neg anyway well we did i think we were testing nearly everyday at the end just to make sure i know what it is like though it does send you   .


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning ladies

Just an update it was a bfn for us today.. Just waiting for af to arrive now which should be any moment..  Im off later to have my first drink in 9 weeks.. much love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## Pinktink

I'm so so sorry honey       look after each other xxxx


----------



## Me and Her

So sorry Strawbs   . I found that after a good cry, looking forward to my next cycle kept me going.  I hope you can enjoy tonight and have a little break. Look after yourselves. 

El.  xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks both am defo a bit down but just took the dog fo a walk to get rid of the cobwebs and walk it off.. On the  sofa now just taking it all in really.. donor is away next try so we now need to wait til end sept :0( ...

Anyway I'll be all good I'm sure, babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## Frenchy74

Oh soooo sorry Strawbs     

Gini x


----------



## Skybreeze

Strawbs so sorry sweetie


----------



## Pinktink

Alert



Very ridiculously early but










BFP 

So nervous - please be real this time.....

Couldn't help it...


----------



## Frenchy74

Massive congratulations Pinktink     - wishing you a healthy pregnancy   

Gini x


----------



## b&amp;l

Congrats sweetie X


----------



## Steph29

Congratulations


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pink- I've just inboxed you on **!!       Congrats lovely ladies!

CLP


----------



## Hales :)

So sorry Strawbs - it'll come!

But....PinkTink!!! Congratulations to you both, know it's really early days, but have everything crossed for you both - I'm guessing you two will be like we are, not believing it until heartbeat is seen on the scan!! So chuffed for you!  x


----------



## Battenberry

Huge congratulations Pinktink!


----------



## Strawbs78

Oh pink that is fantastic news wooohoooo!!!! I'd put a dancing banana but I'm doing this from my phone... Burrow in nice and tight little bean xoxoxo


----------



## M2M

*Strawbs* - So sorry to hear your news.  I hope you managed to enjoy your evening and will be planning the next try before too long. You WILL get there! 

*Pinktink* - OMG! Congratulations! I'm soooo excited for you both.    Stay sticky little bean and hang on in there for your lovely mummies - they want you so much!


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks so much guys! Did a digi about 5am today that came up 'pregnant 1-2'. Very excited but also terrified of losing it like last time so feel like we can't really enjoy it yet. Just keep praying that the little beans are ok in there! xxx


----------



## Hales :)

PT - The nurse who did our test at the clinic said to us before we left - you've had your share of bad luck, you won't have any more! Hoping this is true for both of us! When is you OTD? X


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks honey, that's what we've been saying to ourselves. Our doctor wanted us to test on the 24th - but we were pushing it back to the 27th as we were so scared! Getting bloods done on the 24th though (Tuesday) am SO scared! 

How are you guys feeling? xxx


----------



## Me and Her

Congrats PinkTink! Great news   .

El. xx


----------



## Steph29

congratulations again im sure everything will be fine we are both really happy its happened for you this time.


----------



## Skybreeze

Congratz Pinktink!!!!


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you everyone! xxx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations PinkTink... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys!


----------



## welshginge

Yey Pinktink!!! Congratulations ladies! x


You are so naughty though   ! x


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Heheheeeee..... YAY pinktink!  That is very cool!!  

Congratulations!
Love
Nic & Lau x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone, 

how are you all...

well we had our beta hcg tested today and it was 53    average for 1 baby at this stage is 36, average for 2 is 62 - who knows eh?  

we are still being cautiously optimistic...

but yay


----------



## kelz2009

Congrats pinktink- Fingers crossed 4 you, that beta result is great xxxxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning all

PT that is a fab HCG, imagine if you had twins!!!  It could also be due to early implantation.. When do you find out? your 7 week scan?

Well Ive still not got my AF (3 days late) but have tested every morning and still negative so I guess Im just waiting now but I am never late so I think it is just teasing me now..

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you both!!! Still terrified but feel very reassured by the hcg. 

Strawbs - hope af sorts herself out, waiting is horrible xxx


----------



## Me and Her

PinkTink - great news on the beta test   

Strawbs - hope AF doesn't mess you around.   

afm - the 2ww is dragging this time more than last time. Not feeling very hopeful as this cycle now feels very similar to the last. Have lost the PMA I had for a shortwhile last week!

El.  xx


----------



## Hales :)

That's brilliant PT!  Sounds nice and positive! x

Strawbs - Hope that AF stops messing you around (or the test turns positive! )

Me & Her - Not long to go now before the weekend, hang in there - I'll send you over some positivity 

AFM - DP has no PMA at all, insists she doesn't feel pregnant, however when I drove her to work this morning (have been driving her and picking her up as there is no onsite parking so she has to walk a mile into work) she started heaving, but she says that was something she ate (I'm sure!), but fortunately  I have enough PMA for both of us at the mo.  Booked scan for second week in Sept, and time is dragging! 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Hales - It is so hard at this early stage as the majority of people won't be having any proper symptoms till later. I am actually looking forward to feeling really sick - what a numpty!     

I was heaving last night too - but then I just tell myself the same - it's probably something I ate or the drugs. It's just really hard believing it's worked! I will be thinking lots of sticky thoughts for all our little beans       I'm sure they're snuggling in nicely. 

Are you excited about your scan? I am looking forward to having a scan more than anything else in the entire world! Hope the wait goes faster for you    

Thanks Me and Her    hope the 2ww stops dragging so much for you, it's the worst part isn't it? I feel ok for the first few days then just go into meltdown! Will think lots of PMA thoughts for you      xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

book marking


----------



## Hales :)

Yes we're looking forward to a) symptoms, and b) our scan! Our booking in appointment with the midwife & scan are on the same day, we won't really believe it  until then I guess, but on the upside I don't think we made it to 6 weeks last time (think we were possibly 2 days shy of that).  DP has gone from refusing to POAS at home at all when we were in 2ww to sending me out to Sainsburys for twin packs, just to be sure! Oh well, it's reassuring to still see the second line  I'm sure that all of little beans are nice and comfy!  When will your scan be? x


----------



## Pinktink

I think (providing all ok    ) we will ask to have a scan at 6 weeks or just after - for reassurance. Hopefully then we can chill out a little bit. Although the way I am now I can't imagine i'll stop worrying until our child is 35. Although they'll probably still be living at home as I won't think anyone's good enough to be their wife/husband!


----------



## MandMtb

Strawbs, so sorry for your BFN hun x


----------



## MandMtb

Amber & Lynn, WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO congratulations to you both! I am so thrilled for you. Hoping you can enjoy this time, although I know it will be anxious, roll on the scan! 

We are now pregnancy buddies!!!  

Love S x x 

PS dont wish MS on yourself it is terrible!!!


----------



## snagglepat

Ditto what they said - don't wish for morning sickness! It's horrid! 

But huge congrats folks. Here's hoping for sticky beans all round!

And Strawbs, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, just in case, 

Gina. x


----------



## lesbo_mum

congrats Amber and Lynn    i have everything crossed for you


----------



## jo36

Congrats again ladies, such truely terrific news!!!        

Jo xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

pinktink many congrats on your BFP


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you honey xxxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey ladies

just logging on to say hey.. still no af    that puts me at  4 days late but just did another test and got a bfn so no idea what's going on.. Ive never been more than a day late in my whole af careeer!!  If no af in 3 days i'll do another test.

Hope everyone is ok xoxox


----------



## Belbs

Congratulations, Pink Tink!     
What exciting news - your hcg levels sound interesting.   I am so happy for you both and hope the time flies until your scan!

Strawbs - fingers crossed, just in case! Good luck.     

Belbs xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey belbs..
thanks chick.. I let myself get a little excited today but the clearblue digis are super accurate so I am thinking its a done deal.. very odd I dont have my af but I hope it either hurries up or I get a bfp!! he he.. x


----------



## Belbs

Totally understandable to hope for the best. I hope it works soon.


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Belbs! 

Strawbs - hope AF or a BFP shows up very soon! xxx


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks for the positivity Hales and Pinktink.    Hope you are both well.

Strawbs hope you get an answer soon.    

afm - 3 days to go, negative test this morning so not feeling very hopeful.   

Anyone else on the 2ww?

El.  xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

just a quick post - we had our repeat BhCG today and it had gone from 53 to 173 in 48hrs!!!     

Our doctors reaction was ...... hmmmmm more than 1 maybe    

Now we're starting to believe it!

  stick in bette and tina


----------



## Strawbs78

Oh my goodness maybe twins wooohoooo!!!

Still no af ladies I'll report back in a few days

xx


----------



## Pinktink

ah Strawb - hope it is a secret bfp!

we did a digital test again today and got our 2-3 weeks come up....   

maybe this could just be real!!

love to everyone xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Ounds pretty real to me yay!! I am so pleased for you, you must be dying for the scan! X


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi everyone Just an update, still no AF and still neg tests.. all a bit wierd!! xx


----------



## Hales :)

That is weird! How late are you now?


----------



## Pinktink

hmmm.... how strange - do you feel like you're very stressy or anything that might be delaying it... what tests are you using? hope it's not messing with your head too much    

We had another hcg done today - just for a bit mroe reassurance lol - hcg has gone from 173 to 425 so another sizable jump which makes us very happy...

roll on the scan


----------



## Strawbs78

Just as I was getting wierded out by not getting them they arrived a little while ago.. Cracking open a bottle of wine xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Amber & Lynn- That has got to be twingles!!!  
                         

CLP


----------



## TwoBumps

Amber & Lynn, have a look on this link: 
http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm
It was a link that CLP gave me when my hcg went from 182 at 15dpo to 583 at 17dpo. I've been trying to work out how many equivalent dpo you are but my pregnancy-fuzzed brain won't do the maths!

Strawbs, sorry u didn't get ur bfp this time hun. Enjoy ur vino xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pinktink

CLP -    I had a feeling you would say that!

Twobumps - Thanks for the link... we are 18days post hcg injection today which that goes on 

so average for one baby  =  292
    average for two babies=  360

but hey - they're just averages - we won't count our babies until they've hatched     CLP will do that for us (CLP = twin pusher   )

We'd still be happy either way... now we're in a quandry.... 

we're in a position (being that amber works in an early pregnancy unit and I'm a midwife) to have a scan next week at 5w1d with the best sonographer i've ever met - now this will be far too early to see heartbeats etc but will probably show how many sacs there are....

would you have it or wait for the 7 week scan     we just don't know what to do

L&A


----------



## TwoBumps

Ooh, I wouldn't be able to stop myself from having a scan!


----------



## nickidee

The question is, will knowing how many sacks there are put your mind at rest or will the absence of heartbeats (inevitable at this stage) make you more anxious? If you really need to know whether its twins or not, go for the scan. If you would prefer to know whether the pregnancy is viable and the twins question is neither here nor there, wait
N x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Amber & Lynn -I had a scan at 5+6 at my local EPU due to a bleed and saw yolk sacs and fetal poles and she was defiantly not the best sonographer as DW had to point out the second sac as she completely missed it!!

If you can have an extra scan why not, at least once you have seen sac(s), etc you'll know that your not going  and that the PG is in the womb!



TwoBumps said:


> http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm
> It was a link that CLP gave me when my hcg went from 182 at 15dpo to 583 at 17dpo.


Twobumps- As if I would suggest that someone was having twins?? LOL 

How are those little ladies cooking? are you excited or just knackered? 



Pinktink said:


> we won't count our babies until they've hatched   CLP will do that for us (CLP = twin pusher  )


I prefer the term "twinubator" LOL 

Sorry ladies but for some odd reason I have twins on the brain? (and ribs, and bladder, etc) LOL 

CLP 

ps- I've added my 5+6 scan pic!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pinktink

We honestly don't mind if there is one or two in there and we both know there isn't going to be heartbeats visible so shouldn't get too worried about that...

we'll probably have it - who knows!!


----------



## Pinktink

twinubator - has a nice ring to it.... lol


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I thought so!   

Stupid pic wont load   

CLP


----------



## SANFRAN06

pink tink - hi have been following this closely and just wanted to say massive congrats and fingers crossed!!
as for the scan I think wait for 7 weeks as those heart beats are so important.
CLP- i just cant help thinking how mad your house will be very soon. I look at freddie and Joe and imagine 2 more babies around!!!!! makes me shudder!! say hi to Michelle and wishing you loads of good luck, cant wait to find out pink or blue!


----------



## Me and Her

Strawbs - sorry it was a BFN    hope you enjoyed your wine.

All sounding great Pinktink.   

afm - had blood test this morning - just waiting for the results to come back sometime after 2pm...

El.xx


----------



## Me and Her

Blood tests came back early... OMG its a BFP!!!! 

Nurse just phoned and HCG is 92 (which apparently is fine for day 14) - just can't believe it








Trying to remain composed at work! Really hope it sticks   

xx


----------



## welshbean

MeandHer  -  Congrats both that is brilliant news


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey SANFRAN! Michelle reads FF with me, so she will see your post! when she gets home tonight! And she has already mentioned baby number 5!! LOL Give your gorgeous boys a big squeeze from us both! I guess opinion about early scan is a very personal thing! x  x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Me and Her- Huge congrats on your BFP! x x


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks Welshbean and CLP.   

xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

OMG SANFRAN - Freddie and Joe were two on the 7th weren't they Wow where did that go? Belated Happy Birthday boys!!   x x


----------



## SANFRAN06

yes 2 already and beleive me they just get better and better!!
congrats me and her, soooooooo exciting. It takes me back and you never forget this day!!!


----------



## welshginge

Me and Her - huge congrats! x


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks Welshginge. Hope things are going well for you.   

I'm off the Ireland for the weekend so won't be back on until monday.

Thanks for all your support on the dreaded 2ww!
Have a lovely weekend everyone,

El.  xx


----------



## Pinktink

OMG me and her that's brilliant!!!!!! Congratulations girlies! xxx


----------



## Belbs

Woohoo! Congratulations El!     

Pinktink - I think I would definitely have the scan too. Defo sounds like it could be twinnies!   

Good luck to the welsh crew.     

Belbs xxx


----------



## Steph29

Congratulations to you both


----------



## jo36

Wow - another BFP!! Well done Me and Her, sensational news.        Enjoy Ireland!

PT - I suspect my brain would be telling me to wait until 7 weeks for scan, but my heart would definitely tell me to go for it at 5 weeks ! I'm sure all will be good whichever decision you come to choose.


----------



## lmb15

pinktink and me and her - big congrats on your bfps!!!!!

Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Lisa! Xxxx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations Me and Her!


----------



## Pinktink

Unfortunately it's all over for us - hcg has stopped rising.

wont be around for a while

good luck everyone.


----------



## snagglepat

Oh no Pinktink, I'm so, so sorry to hear that. You must be absolutely devastated, especially after it was increasing so wonderfully. Take care of each other, and know we're here when you're ready to return.

Gina. x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Amber & Lynn- I have sent you an IM msg via **! Am in total shock!      So so sorry!

CLP


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh no pinktink I am so so sorry, thinking of you at this awful time 
L x


----------



## jo36

I am in total shock too - I really had such positive feelings about this one. Have inboxed you.

Thinking of you both today...    

Jo x


----------



## Steph29

We are so sorry and also in shock, we really thought it had happened for you this time

Thinking about you


----------



## Skybreeze

SO sorry Pinktink


----------



## southern_angel

So very sorry to read this Pinktink   Have PMed you...


----------



## lmb15

*pinktink* - can't believe it  . Look after each other. 

Lisa x


----------



## M2M

Oh Pinktink, I am absolutely devastated for you.   So, so sorry... I'm thinking of you both.


----------



## welshginge

Pinktink - So sorry. xx


----------



## Me and Her

Pinktink - so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you both.   

El. xx


----------



## Pinktink

I never thought I'd be writing this but there is a chance we're still pregnant....

Basically we got our hcg result back on saturday and it had only gone from 425 to 479 in 48 hours (viable pregnancy has to increase by at least 60% every 48hrs) - cue devastation and despair mixed with the joyous news that this result could mean an ectopic pregnancy.

Anyway we repeated the result today hoping that it would rule out ectopic and it has risen to 1855....   

On speaking to the lab it turns out one of their analysers broke down on saturday...and our consultant feels it may have given the wrong result - ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!! luckily for us we have still been giving amber gestone as our consultant was so shocked that the numbers which had been rising so well had suddenly stopped and wanted to see another one...

Of course we are not counting our chickens and havign visited hell for the past couple of days we don't want to kid ourselves that now it's all ok when it might not be....

scan on saturday to see whats happening with our clinic but still have the option of that early scan on wed....  

I can't believe it....fingers firmly crossed...

an emotionally exhausted Lynn xx


----------



## southern_angel

I have everything crossed for you both Pinktink


----------



## M2M

Ohhh, Pinktink, what a rollercoaster of emotions you've been on this weekend!   I soooo hope that it was the fault of the analyser and that your little bean is still cooking away in there! Thank goodness you continued with the Gestone and that Amber hadn't gone out and got completely plastered to console herself as some people would! Ahhhhhh! I really really hope that everything is absolutely fine and it was just that silly analyser.     I will keep everything crossed for you both!


----------



## Hales :)

Oh my God PT - My heart was in my mouth then - What an utter screw up! Am hoping that everything is ok from here on in.  As much as it's driving me up the wall not knowing, maybe not knowing DPs HCG levels is a good thing.  Ignorance is bliss as they say. Hope scan goes well xx


----------



## Me and Her

Pinktink - how awful for you! I really hope they just messed the results up and everything is OK in there.      

El.xx

(And thanks everyone for the congratulations)


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks everyone - 

we are still in complete shock and don't know how to feel...

it seems too good to be true.  

please still be there beanies...


----------



## Valhalla

Fingers crossed that they are holding in there.......


----------



## welshginge

OMG - keeping everything crossed! xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh goodness, what a rollercoaster. Got fingers crossed here too. We're about to go away and won't be back online until next Saturday so I'll look forward to hearing your (good) news then.

Fingers crossed for you pinktink.

Gina. x


----------



## Steph29

Fingers crossed, good luck


----------



## Belbs

PinkTink -you poor things - what an awful weekend it must have been! Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Belbs xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Pinktink I am so thrilled for you, what a relief!
lx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

well after the ups and downs of the last few days we woke up in a bit of a state this morning - we just didn't know what was going on    luckily our IVF consultant is the best doctor in the world and after calming us down on the phone told us to come in this afternoon for a scan...

and there it was - one perfect little gestational sac and yolk sac just right   

can't believe it   

So long way to go but can't describe that feeling - seeing it there... never been so happy to see a black spot   

only being one means its likely (fingers crossed) to be an easier pregnancy and delivery - might get amber into that birthing pool after all   

will move over to the bumps thread now...thank you all for your support and kindness over the worst and best bank holiday weekend of our lives    

Lynn and amber xx


----------



## M2M

Ahhh Lynn and Amber, what fantastic news! I am so, sooo pleased for you both. Sending your little Eggbert loads of     to stick for his/her Mummies!


----------



## Valhalla

Yeah! panic over!


----------



## Steph29

Thats Fantastic news, congratulations to you both


----------



## jo36

Brilliant news ladies! Hopefully things will get a little less eventful now on in! 

Jo x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Amber & Lynn- Yay!!            WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO, so so so happy for you guys!!! 5 down 35 to go!!   

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

thanks everyone - we still can't believe it... we really thought it was all over.

CLP - 35?? I think you mean 33 - not going to term with this sproglet -   

L x


----------



## Fairie

Congrats on the BFPs girls!! I'm in the dreaded 2ww as of today...after 5 losses the past year, this has to be it this time, hopfully for 9 months!!!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pinktink said:


> CLP - 35?? I think you mean 33 - not going to term with this sproglet -
> 
> L x


Sorry, I thought that was the norm for a single bubba  But then what would I know about having one baby? LOL  x

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

Hi fairie - thanks  

Hope this one is your sticky bean      

xx


----------



## Pinktink

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Pinktink said:
> 
> 
> 
> CLP - 35?? I think you mean 33 - not going to term with this sproglet -
> 
> L x
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I thought that was the norm for a single bubba  But then what would I know about having one baby? LOL  x
> 
> CLP
Click to expand...

It is normal but there has been some research on IVF pregnancies being at a 4 times higher risk than normal and so I don't think we'll go to term... one of our consultants is looking into it for us but seems to agree 38 weeks is plenty to cook a baby... it's tough as I'm usually a strong advocate for letting nature take it's course (within reason) but we'll have to see closer to the time.


----------



## Me and Her

Great news Pinktink!

Good luck Fairie.

El.xx


----------



## lmb15

*pinktink* - will they induce/section you at 38 weeks where you live then? They won't do it before at least 39 weeks here, unless there's a medical reason (poor fetal growth/pre eclampsia/maternal health problems etc). My consultant said she'd offer me induction or section at 39-40 weeks if i'd not gone into labour. (To be honest, when i saw her at 12 weeks she offered me a section anyway! She was surprised when i politely turned her down and said i wanted a normal delivery!). Still, she got to cut me open in the end anyway 

Lisa x


----------



## welshginge

Guess I should be posting here now. DW made me laugh in the car yesterday. She had a little panic & said "We don't know the first thing about looking after a child. What if it needs a haircut?'          . Had to remind her it may not even work so she is thinking too far ahead!


----------



## welshbean

Haircut?  That made me LOL!!!!  Of all the things you have to deal with as a parent she is worried about haircuts!!!


----------



## welshginge

Hey Welshbean. How you feeling? Been symptom watching? x


----------



## welshginge

Update: my remaining embryo made it to blast but not stable enough to freeze.


----------



## Pinktink

That's a really great sign that it made it to blast. I'm sorry it wasn't suitable for freezing, the same happened with ours - but they did say to us it was fab they'd made it to blast as it said a lot of good things about the one's we'd had put back xxx


----------



## welshginge

They said the same to us. I thought of you both straight away. Fingers crossed now! x


----------



## Pinktink

I've got literally everything crossed for you guys!! It is a bit sad when you don't get frosties, but we told our selves that the most important goal was to get the best two back in and to get pregnant!

You've already done the first part - next part comes in a couple of weeks time! xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

HI all 

Just popping on to say hi and see how everyone's doing.. 

PT -  I see you have seen the heartbeat - that's fab!!  So just one then?

Update on me - Ovulation and cycle are playing silly buggers and Im normally a 26 day cycle with ov on day 12 (26 day cycle since day dot!)  Last month Ovulation delayed til day 15 and I was on a 31 day cycle (16 day leutal phase) (the first time this has ever happened in my life!!) and this month now I have ovulated on day 17 so either I'll have an even longer luetual phase and end up on a longer cycle or have a normal day 14 LP.  Either way its all a bit   ...  It cant be stress as even through some immensley stressful times Ive always been 26dayer..  Someone suggested to me it could be from giving up smoking - does anyone have any thoughts on this?  Also when I was tracking my Ov this month I had EWCM for the 3 days leading up to it but none on the day I got the smiley face - does that sound right?

So right now we are waiting to see when I get my AF to try and determine my next Ov dates for our KD (he is away this month).  Im wondering is it normal for cycles to just change all of a sudden?  I have a doc appt on 20th (not for this but something else) but dont want to mention it if then will think I am over reacting and a bit   ..

Anyways.. that's all Ive got really..

xx


----------



## welshbean

I have been feeling sick and can't face coffee - might all be in my mind though!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

WB- Coffee made me sick in 2ww with the boys! fingers crossed! x


----------



## welshginge

Sounds promising Welshy! xx



BTW does anyone else want to cry when taking their bra off. I didn't even realise it possible for my boobs to hurt this much. Ouch. Fookin pesseries, had enough of them!


----------



## Steph29

I know what you mean about both really my boobs were really sore to couldnt bear anything to touch them and the pesseries do get to you after a while feel like you are taking them forever. all worth it though.


----------



## welshginge

I hope so! Thanks. x


----------



## welshbean

Day 28 (and 14 days post IUI also) will be Saturday.  I am feeling odd, vague nausea, I have acne on my forehead (not like me) and slightly sore nipples.  But BFN's on early test so far (and yes I am driving myself nuts).


----------



## Hales :)

All sounds very promising both Welshy's!


----------



## welshginge

My boobs have eased somewhat. I have another week to go. Not feeling terribly hopeful though, just feel nervous in my tummy all the time IYKWIM. I always lose my mind in the 2nd week so be prepared for some random posts!!!

Very best of luck Welshbean!!!


----------



## welshbean

You to Welshy.  BFN again this morning - used the foolproof clearblue "not pregnant" test.  It says it is 96% accurate two days before - but still holding out for that 4%!!!


----------



## pem

Welshbean -they are SO not foolproof.....i tested neg with those little boogers right up until day 28 with Edie.....and yet....there she was and is!

good luck girls....


----------



## M2M

Good luck ladies.     

I am joining you on the 2WW as of today! Had 2 thawed blasts transferred this morning and my OTD is 4th October. It's going to be a long couple of weeks!


----------



## welshginge

Welcome aboard the crazy train!! I'll keep you company. Soooo glad to hear all went well this morning & that you are feeling positive! 2 blasts eh?! Twinnies coming your way methinks! xxx

Welshbean - hoping the next few days brings you good news!! xx


----------



## Pinktink

M2M - I'm so happy your little ones made it -     good luck xx

Welshbean - Misspie had negatives all the way up to test day - keep those fingers (and legs) crossed    

Welshginge - nearly there - we are both really hopeful this one is for you guys 

xxxx


----------



## welshginge

Thanks. Your positivity means a lot to us. xx


----------



## welshbean

Hope everyone is still sane - today is day 28 - still BFN but also no AF!!


----------



## welshginge

Hey Welshbean - hope the peesticks are just crap! How are you today? xx

AFM - DW feeling down about it all. She can't imagine it ever working & to be honest neither can I. Went to town yesterday & after my hair appt found DW on the verge of tears in the Disney store. Just wish I could prove her wrong on thurs. I have no symptoms of any kind really. Boobs not as sore as they were, no cramps to speak of, mind you don't get many AF symptoms either apart from sore boobs. Don't know what's going on in there, just hoping the lads have decided to stick around! x


----------



## welshbean

It is all over for me this month - considering our options now - wishing you all lots and lots of luck


----------



## Hales :)

Sorry welshbean, know it's always devastating to get a BFN, no matter how many times you've been there x


----------



## Strawbs78

Really sorry about that WB, its bl00dy awful. x


----------



## Pinktink

sorry to hear that WB


----------



## welshginge

So sorry Bean. It's s**t! xx


----------



## welshginge

In need of reassurance!! 

Had AF tummy feelings last night & this morning. Also feel hot & bothered which is how I feel on day 1 of AF. She hasn't shown her ugly face ......yet! It all seems to be subsiding now but I'm left feeling confused. Any success stories with same symptoms?


----------



## snagglepat

Welshginge, in both my pregnancies I had that AF feeling in my lower belly a few days before AF was due. It continued for a few weeks, sometimes getting quite painful. For me, stronger than normal AF symptoms seem to be a sign of pregnancy and I know many others in the same boat. I've got my fingers crossed for you. 

Gina.


----------



## welshginge

Thank you Snagglepat. I'm so tempted to test but promised DW I wouldn't. Just have to wait til thurs pm.


Wow - just noticed your 22 weeks, how did that happen?!! Well, I know HOW it happened, I mean time has flown!! xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

WG- On day nine of my 2ww with my boys I had such strong AF pain I was convinced that she was about to arrive and wanted a hot bath, a hot water bottle and some brufen for the pain, I also felt dizzy! but sometimes I get AF really heavy and get dizzy and faint! So convinced I was about to start AF, we did a hpt to confirm it so I could have something for the pain and 9dpt3dt 10pm (so not first urine) it came up "pregnant" we were gob smacked!! PMA WG!! x x


----------



## pem

Success here with same symptoms too.....loads of


----------



## snagglepat

Hehehe Welshginge. I know. And we still haven't even started the mammoth job of stripping, redecorating and carpeting the nursery...

I reckon it'll be you in these shoes very soon. It's sounding very hopeful from here.  Good luck with holding out on the testing. If it were me I'd have easily caved in by now with those symptoms. In fact, I did exactly that this time. 

Gina. x


----------



## Me and Her

So sorry Weshbean    

xx


----------



## welshbean

Thanks guys - the support means a lot.  

I don't have to look far to realise how damn lucky I am to have two perfect and amazing kids.


----------



## Pinktink

Hey

welshginge - just wanted to wish you luck for testing tmw. 

  


Love L&A x


----------



## snagglepat

Same here Welshginge. I've been checking today to see if you did a sneaky early test after your symptoms. I've got my fingers crossed for you for the morning.

Gina. x


----------



## welshginge

Thank you very much ladies!

My blood test has been done so now the agonizing wait for the phone call (after 2pm)! Good job I have a new xbox game to keep my mind occupied!


----------



## Strawbs78

I really hope it is good news for you.. x


----------



## Hales :)

Good luck WelshGinge!! xx


----------



## Pinktink

You mean you haven't peed on a stick - wow you must have sheer willpower!! Will keep checking back for good news!! 

Xxx


----------



## pem

good luck Welshginge....i too cannot blv u havent peed on a stick....


----------



## Me and Her

Good luck Welshginge!

El. xx


----------



## welshginge

I am pregnant! Trying to keep my feet on the ground but it is so hard! Scan on 12th Oct so just praying everything will be ok!! Thanks for all the support throughout this tx! xxxx


----------



## nickidee

May I be the first to say YIPPEE!


----------



## snagglepat

Woo hoo! I had a feeling you were. That's great news Welshginge! Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly from here - roll on Oct 12th! 

Gina. x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Welshginge- OMG!!! I'm so excited for you!!!        
just gonna text DW at work to tell her your great news! 

CLP


----------



## welshginge

Wow that was quick! I am seriously impressed! Thanks you so much everyone.


----------



## Hales :)

Congrats WG!!  I too had a sneaking feeling!!  So pleased for you! xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

been checking every ten mintues since 2pm!   

CLP


----------



## Battenberry

Congratulations Welshginge, that's great news! X


----------



## M2M

Wonderful news *welshginge*, that is fab. Really happy for you. xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Yay!!!!

We both thought you were!! Woohoo... Lots of bump buddies 

so pleased for you both... One day soon your dp can stop looking and buy everything in that Disney store!!

Love Lynn and Amber xxx


----------



## welshbean

Congrats Welshie - that is truly FANTASTIC NEWS


----------



## pem

Fabulous news Welshginge - them symptoms were so positive! Well done !


----------



## Pinktink

At the risk of setting clp on you (twinubator - lol) do you get told what your levels are or just positive??

Xx


----------



## pem

Pinktink said:


> At the risk of setting clp on you (twinubator - lol)


pmsl at this.......


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Cheeky bunch!! Can I help it if I see the world in pairs? After all in this house we have two mummies, two little men and soon two newborns! LOL x x


----------



## Pinktink

I wasnt complaining - you have every reason to believe everything comes in 2's... your house is the modern noahs ark


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

LOL  As long as I don't have to wear kaftans and grow a beard!


----------



## Pinktink

kaftans are amazing - the beard isn't a good look though!!


----------



## lmb15

Welshginge - Congratulations! We were keeping our fingers crossed for you! Can't believe you managed to resist the temptation to test at home yourself! Hope the time until the scan doesn't drag too much. 
Lisa and Laura x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Congrats WG!!


----------



## Steph29

Congratulations WG


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations Welshginge!


----------



## welshginge

My levels were 170 something I think. To be honest I switched off after she told me the test was positive! DW is already freaking out about the possibility of twins! 

We'll be fine whatever happens!  Thanks for your lovely messages. They really do mean a lot to us! xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Welshginge, CONGRATULATIONS!! Wishing you all the best for a healthy & happy pregnancy (hopefully without morning sickness!) x


----------



## Strawbs78

woohoooo congratulations!!!!! xx


----------



## Me and Her

Huge Congratulations Welshginge!! 

xx


----------



## M2M

Am I the only one on the 2WW now?   This thread has been quiet for a little while so I think I must be. Feeling quite negative about this cycle but trying to hold onto a tiny shred of hope! I keep talking to my tummy and saying "Come on babies" and then getting all emotional. I so want it to work this time as I was just devastated after my BFN in June.   

I will be testing on Sunday. My embies will be 21 days old by then so will definitely get an accurate result even though it's one day earlier than the clinic test date. (Think they gave me that date because the clinic isn't open over the weekends and you're meant to phone up on OTD.)


----------



## lucky2010

good luck M2M. I'm not on 2ww till Sunday.... let's hope the positives recently are a good omen xx


----------



## welshginge

Lots of good luck vibes coming your way M2M & Lucky! xxxx


----------



## Hales :)

Good luck M2M & lucky!!


----------



## M2M

Thank you ladies and good luck to you too Lucky!


----------



## Pinktink

fingers crossed Lucky and M2M xxxxx


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've been AWOl for a while. I just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to those of you who are now pregnant and GOOD LUCK to those who are in the 2WW. Plus lots of HUGS and MORE HUGS for those of you who have had recent BFN's. Sorry for not going over and reading the back log of the forum. 

Hope all is well with you all and I'll promise to try and pop on more often form now onwards.

L
xx


----------



## welshginge

Hey Misspie, so nice to hear from you - can't believe your 28 weeks! Wow.

M2M - how are you feeling??


----------



## M2M

*welshginge* - I'm an emotional wreck! I'm so up and down this cycle - going from feeling positive to negative in the blink of an eye and I've just burst into tears at work, at something really silly.  Just can't wait to get to Sunday now. I'm dreading it a bit though...

*Misspie* - I hope pregnancy is treating you well.  Not long to go now.


----------



## pem

Loads of luck girls...

Rach - really hoping this time is the one......will be thinking lucky thoughts for you both...       

M2M - Hope sunday brings good news for you....


----------



## M2M

I have decided I'm going to test tomorrow.   

My embies will be 20 days old by then (15dp5dt) so I'll be sure to get an accurate result. I'd rather test tomorrow and have the rest of the weekend to get used to the idea. I hope tomorrow is a happy day as I don't think I can handle another disappointment.   Feeling a mixture of positive and negative, but only time will tell what the result is. Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## snagglepat

M2M - good luck for the morning then! I have a good feeling about this one for you. 

Rach - got my fingers crossed that this month is the one for you.

Gina. x


----------



## Pinktink

Lorna - so nice to hear from you - hope all 3 of you are well...   

M2M - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for tmw...   it will be a happy day    

Lucky - hope you are ok


----------



## M2M

As I posted on the general chit-chat thread (and in a million other places on here), it was another    for me for me this morning. I am devastated as I had hope this time.


----------



## welshginge

M2M -  I am so sorry. It just doesn't seem fair! The next fresh one will be it I'm sure! Don't give up!! xx


----------



## Pinktink

I'm so sorry M2M - Look after each other...   

L & A xx


----------



## lucky2010

So sorry M2M. Hug x


----------



## southern_angel

So sorry M2M, crushing news   

Sending you   and   next time will be the one for you... 

Angel


----------



## snagglepat

Oh M2M, I'm so sorry. You must be devastated. Take care of each other.

Gina. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

M2M   so sorry


----------



## pem

So so sorry M2M, it is such a difficult thing to go through, my thoughts are with you and DP...  

em x


----------



## Strawbs78

M2M Im so sorry for your bfn.. Here if you need to chat.. x


----------



## Belbs

M2M - So sorry to hear about your bfn.     I totally understand the devastation you are feeling. Wishing you luck for your next FET.


----------



## jo36

M2M - sorry for your BFN    

Jo x


----------



## lmb15

M2M - So sorry to hear of your BFN, x


----------



## Strawbs78

I will be as of this weekend (sunday).. How far in to yours are you?


----------



## Strawbs78

does anyone know their fsh and lh levels on here?  Ive just had all mine redone and they have gone from in 2008 FSH 3.6 and LH 4.9 for 6.7 and 6.5 - all still within nomral ranges but maybe they rise as people get older..


----------



## M2M

Thanks everyone for the hugs. 

*Strawbs* - I know my FSH and LH levels but I only had them done the once (FSH = 4.8 and LH = 11.0+) - I think the FSH does rise as you get older but not sure about LH!


----------



## Pinktink

Strawbs - the FSH levels change every month - amber's ranged from 5-8 ish I think - one person I know had FSH's in the region of 10-28 I don't think it's meant to vary this much though - although she did have fertility problems (obviously   ) 

M2M - hope you're ok xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks girls it's so hard to not worry about everything.. We are trying again this weekend and I've booked myself in for a bit if meditation to try and unwind a bit - vie never done it before so I'm hoping I don't feel like a right plonker!! Haha 

Thanks so much the words of advice it's nice to know I can log on for a bit of support 

Hope you are both ok?

Xx


----------



## welshginge

Best of luck Strawbs! x


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks WG!!  How are you? oooh scan next week how exciting!! x


----------



## lucky2010

good luck strawbs


I'm on day 5 today. Just back from Scotland and now preparing for Alex's third birthday on Sunday.... welcome distractions!


Rach x


----------



## curves angel

Hello Lucky & Strawbs.

Can I join you? I'm 5dp5dt and I'm losing it already! Trying to do my positive thinking but have tested ALREADY, what a loser. I'm normally a very rational human being but I've gone mad, of course it's way too early.
I have now surrendered the pee sticks to DP. Our little blast is called Lionel (Lionel Richie's 'stuck on you' was playing on the ward after our ET!). He hadn't hatched yet and still had some growing to do so hopefully he's still getting ready to settle down. Come on Lionel xxxx
Hope you're holding up better than me!


----------



## Strawbs78

he he he your post really made me laugh!  Well Ive got some news, Im now not going to be participating in the 2WW this month..  Super long story short, went on a crazy diet which messed with my cycle ended up at the docs with suspected kidney damage and a much longer cycle with crazy ov dates, anyhoo back off the diet and this month Ive ovulated normally (last night) but of course we had told our KD to be on standby on the weekend trying to hedge our bets with the 'new dates', so he is moving today and tomorrow so cant see us and obviously by sunday when we were meant to meet it will be too late.

Absolutely gutted but I guess the silver lining is that post diet my cycle seems to be going back to normal..

I'll still pop on and see how you are both doing on your 2WW though!!

Much love

jules x


----------



## curves angel

Hey Jules, sorry it's a no go for your cycle this time.

I'm not sure if it's game over for us today. Browny red discharge thismorning and today when I wiped (sorry TMI!). Also awful AF pains all day.It seems too early for AF so just praying it's Lionel settling down      

Rosie x


----------



## lucky2010

sorry you've dates have messed up jules... here's to next month! Was it Lighter Life you were doing? My Jules was ill when doing that.


Hi Rosie, where are you up to in your cycle? implantation usually happens 5-12 days post ovulation so it could be that.... fingers crossed Lionel is snuggling in!


AFM... I'm going nuts too. Very hormonal and spotty and have started to think about testing today day 18 of 26-27 day cycle.... am trying to hold off till next Wednesday at the earliest though.... I really hope this is my month.


Rach x


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks ladies it's all a bit gutting really but I had a few vinos last night so it's onwards and upwards! Next try is first week nov so not an excrutiatingly long time to wait...

Rosie when is your test date? Maybe it's an implantation bleed I have read about those on here, fi Gershwin crossed!!!! 

Rach I'm really praying for you that it's your turn this month, I'll keep checking back in to see how you are going

Baby dust to you both

Xxx


----------



## curves angel

Hey Rach, hope it's your month this month and this 2WW not dragging too much.

Jules, enjoy the vino, November not too far away!

As for where I am in my cycle I'm confused. This is my first round of IVF so I'm guessing that EC day would be ovulation?  
If that's the case I'm now 12 days past EC, 7dp5dt. Last night was awful, I had terrible crampy AF pains, no more spotting this morning though and no pain, just praying it's not AF trying show up early but being delayed by the cyclogest.

Rosie x


----------



## Strawbs78

I'm keeping it all crossed for you!! Do some positive visualization and maybe even find a meditation class, I did my first one this week and it really helped, x


----------



## welshginge

Hey Curves. Toward the end of my 2WW I had AF feelings but they would come & go quite quickly. Keeping my fingers crossed for you & Lionel! xx


----------



## snagglepat

I definitely think the spotting that has now stopped combined with AF feelings, especially if they're quite strong is a very positive sign. I got both those thing both time I got pregnant. 

Good luck curves. I'd say your timings sound about right as well. 

Gina. x


----------



## curves angel

Hi,

Short post, AF in full flow. Lots of tears and lots of wine!

Rosie x


----------



## M2M

So sorry *curves*.  It is heartbreaking.


----------



## Pinktink

Oh Rosie I am so so sorry  look after each other xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

I'm so sorry Rosie, it's [email protected] honey, I wish I could make it better but hopefully the wine will help x


----------



## lucky2010

So sorry Rosie, hug xx


----------



## welshginge

Sorry Rosie! xxxx


----------



## lucky2010

CD 21 of 26 and not hopeful at all :-( feeling very 'normal' with not really any symptoms at all. Fed up of this x


----------



## pem

Rach.....i felt normal with edie so you really dont know yet..hang on in there...


----------



## curves angel

Hi,

Thanks for all your kind words.

Rang the clinic and the nurse told me to up my cyclogest to 3 times a day and still test on Thursday just to make sure.
AF all horrible heavy and painful. Really don't see the point in carrying on with cyclogest   

Sorry for miserable post ladies. Hang in there Rach, good luck!


----------



## Hales :)

So sorry curves x


----------



## lmb15

Rosie - really sorry   . I really thought it was going to be a good outcome for you   

Rach - hang on in there!!    

Lisa x


----------



## shell_nat

Hi Girls  

We are on CD14 today, inseminated CD12 so just keeping the fingers crossed   they worked or are going to

xxx


----------



## BobbyS

Hello! 

Can we jump on this thread? We went up north yesterday evening (well an hour and a half outside of London   ) to see our KD (CD 12). Have a good and positive feeling about this month....PMA PMA....

Hoping to ovulate today... Have been listening to Zita West's Preconception CD, have my first acupuncture session booked tomorrow and have completely cut out caffeine since yesterday - the lack of caffeine has put me in a foul mood but then Zita's dulcet tones have chilled me out again  

Feel like I have just boarded the rollercoaster again....Lots of   to all of us


----------



## lucky2010

Good luck guys!!!! And welcome x

I'm on CD23 and 99.9% sure it's not worked again. Very sad and frustrated :-(


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck to everyone   

Hope it is an unexpected BFP for you Rach xx


----------



## b&amp;l

Big hugs to all x


----------



## welshginge

Best of luck to all of the 2WWers! x


----------



## BobbyS

Keeping fingers crossed for you Rach. 

I had my first dip of the rollercoaster this morning.... I had ovulation pains on my right side - the side without a tube so hopefully it is an extra strong egg that can make it's way over to the other side. The last time I was pregnant I ovulated on the side without a tube and it made its way over and all the times I have ovulated from my left side I haven't got pregnant so maybe it's actually a good thing... more PMA PMA PMA... 

Bobbyx


----------



## Strawbs78

Good luck everyone!!  Im sending out Positive thoughts for you.. xoxo


----------



## Kezza78

Hi all, 

I'm currently in the dreaded 2ww although i think we may have inseminated too early . Inseminated last Friday and think I ovulated Sunday/Monday. Fingers crossed the little swimmers hung in there! x


----------



## BobbyS

Hi Kezza

I shouldn't worry, swimmers can last up to 3 - 5 days (some reports say 7 but I think that would be super sperm) so I don't think it would be too late if you ovulated Sunday/Monday   They can survive in Fertile EWCM, I don't have too much of this so to increase their survival we use preseed which I think helps.

Good luck  

Bobbyx


----------



## Kezza78

Thanks Bobby, 

We used conceive plus when we inseminated so hopefully thats helped them survive! x

Kerry x


----------



## lucky2010

BFN again :-(


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

So sorry lucky! x x


----------



## Hales :)

Sorry lucky x


----------



## BobbyS

Sorry Rach, look after yourself x


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Rach, I'm so sorry to hear that. Sounds like your proactive plan of getting to the docs on Monday for some bloods might be a good one. At least then you'll learn whether there may be a problem or whether it's just bad luck. Sending big hugs your way. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rach I am so sorry
L x


----------



## pem

Rach hun...im so sorry for your BFN....loads of hugs for you and Julie x


----------



## Strawbs78

I'm so sorry rach I was so hoping it was your month xx


----------



## lucky2010

thanks guys x


----------



## M2M

So sorry Rach.   It is devastating.


----------



## southern_angel

Bah!  Sorry Rach   I hope the GP appointment is helpful on Monday...   

Angel


----------



## welshginge

Sorry Rach. xxx


----------



## Steph29

so sorry to hear about your BFN    for both of you.


----------



## lynz26

Hi,

Hope you don't mind if we join you. My CP and I are currrently in th 2ww for our 1st DIUI. I am currently 12dpdiui and up until last night felt really positive about the treatment. Last night had some spotting (tmi) which was still there this morning. Hoping AF (due 4/11)  isn't going to show up early as I would really like to be able to take the test. Had lots of other symptoms... hopeful!

OTD is 6/11. We are hoping that things hold off til then! My cp is sprinkling baby dust like it is going out of fashion.... trying to keep a pma!  

Good luck to you all and hugs    to those are feeling blue at the moment.

Thanks for listening x

Lyndsay xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Im officially in my 2WW but think this one is a write off as O date was meant to arrive on Sunday and still hasnt and KD was restricted in availability so we took a punt on dates.. My O dates have been all over the shop for the last few months so I guess we just need to hang in there and hope for the best.

Lyndsay - good luck I really hope it's all going to happen for you!! x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Strawbs and Linzi  -  Good luck for the 2ww lots of          

Just a quickie from me as my little girlie had her adenotonsillectomy on friday of last week and she started bleeding yesturday morning so had to be taken straight back to theatre so is now in hospital again with my dp, as it all happened whilst I was in London having my ec, so she had her throat scrapped too as she had a nasty infection there so now on IV antibs too.    We got 20 eggs which I am very pleased about, so I am hoping that I will be joining you girls very soon.  I am awaiting my call today between 12-14 today, at least I dont have much time to think about things other than getting my little girlie well at the mo so taking my mind off things.

Quick question to you all I didnt get much rest after ec so have been quite sore, but feeling a bit sick and bloated this morning, so upping my fluids, how did everhone else feel after ec?

Good Luck all
Speak soon 
Maggie
xx


----------



## nismat

Ooh, Maggie, poor little L - hope that she is feeling better soon. Yesterday must have been a very stressful day for your family!
Congratulations on the 20 eggs; I'm not surprised at you feeling sore, sick and bloated. I felt like that after getting just 6! I had a dreadful amount of trapped wind after my last EC, it felt really uncomfortable for 2 or 3 days, then gradually dissipated ([email protected] has never felt so good!   ) . Definitely keep up on the clear fluids; you really do need to rest if you can. If you're on your own with L then I would suggest a day on the sofa watching telly, sod parenting ideals today!
Wishing you the very best of luck for your fertilisation phone call later


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maggie wishing you luck, and well done on your 20 eggs.  Wow everything happening at once I hope that your DD is getting better, the poor soul having complications
Wishing you lots of luck
L x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Maggie

Congrats on your eggs   

I hope Lou is ok - poor thing...   

Amber had lots of bloating and abdo pain following EC - apparently it's partly due to the extra progesterone as it relaxes your bowels so you don't pass wind as well as usual!!    

Will be keeping an eye out for your news


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks all

Just back from hossie as Emma staying over with Lou as I am still sore from ec.  She seems a little better today and we were set for going home this aft but she hasnt really eaten anything and not drank enough so see how she is in the morning,  I am camping out at a friends so am not home alone, lol.

Well got the call this morning nd out of our 20 17 where suitable to inject, and 16 fertilized!  Am so thrilled as we only got 7 last cycle, so just hoping they carry on growing over the next few days, they would like to take us to blast but I am so scared of getting to day 5 and having nothing to transfer, so call on sat morn to make final decision, have appt for sat and mon already.

Speak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wow 16 that is amazing !  Really hope that L is home soon, she may drink/eat better at home but it is so important to eat and drink (and hard things like toast and crisps! gone are the days of jelly and ice cream) to stop secondary bleeding and prevent infection. Regular calpol help. Kids are so resilient and do bounce back v quickly compared to use scred adults!

Hope that you aren't feeling too sore and friends taking care of you
L x


----------



## Strawbs78

wow maggie that is amazing, you must be so pleased.. Ive never done EC before so cant be of much help Im afraid.. I'll keep a look out to see how you are doing..

Well we have just gone and bought one of those clearblue fertility monitor gadgets to try and get a handle on my changing ovulation dates.. Saw the KD day 12 and 13 this month and wierdly didnt ovulate til day 16 but he was on a business trip by that stage so pretty much writing this one off (again).. 

babydust to everyone!! x


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks for lovely replies


Its been a tough few days to say the least, we eventually got home with LOu tonight, so fingers crossed we manage to still keep the pain under control and she eats ok tomorrow, altho ward have been great and if we need to can ring or go back.


Just been sat here googling myself mad as we are waiting to get the call in the morning to say how the embies are doing and to make the decision of whether we go in tomorrow or monday for et, we want to have 2 put back and also we have always lost eggs on day 2 and day 3 on both previous cycles so even tho we are very lucky to have lots of embies I am so scared that if we went to day 5 we wouldnt have anything to transfer, I am also able to get a lift in and out of london tomorrow whereas on monday I would have to train it.  So I am 90% sure that we will go in for transfer tomorrow, all being well and that the embryologist agrees with that altho she did say on thurs it was our decision.  Cant find anywhere recent stats for 3dt and 5dt.  Em is set on transfer tomorrow too and on 2 going back which they also wont do on 5dt, whats everyone elses thoughts on 3dt vs 5dt?


Strawbs  -  Sorry to hear timing not gd this cycle.


----------



## nickidee

Hi Mags

Where it is unclear which embies are the front runners, I am a firm advocate of waiting to transfer blasts and I have done so on 3 of my IVF cycles. I have never had as many embies as you, either, with the average fertilised number being 9.

The reason for this is that sometimes, when there is not much between your embies, the ones that appeared to be the best at day 3 can stall and some of the others far our perform by day 5. You are therefore better assured of having the right embies transferred on day 5. Also, if an embryo does not survive in the lab, it is highly unlikely to have survived in you.
That said, I am 40 (just - eek!) so apart from the first blast transfer where I had SET (a decision taken due to the fact that at that time I appeared to have a very good track record of pregnancy with a BFP on my first IVF and a chemical pregnancy on my 2nd), I have always transferred 2 blasts.

I am surprised you are being told you can only tranfer one blast. It is your choice to transfer 1 or 2 and there is nothing from HFEA to say that you can only be offered SET. I seem to remember you are at LWC. This seems to be a marked change of policy by them, as 18 months ago if you got to blast they seemed to think it unusual if you opted for SET. 

If you decide to wait for day 5 but want 2 embies transferred, I would insist on this. I would, however, speak to the clinic before then so that you have the green light from your consultant so as to minimise any stress an transfer day.

Good luck, Mags - and remember, if you do decide to go for blasts, you have an excellent chance of having a few as you are starting off with such a high number of embies. On the other hand, if you do decide to go for day 3 transfer, you will hopefully still have a number of frosties.

Nicki


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


How are the 2ww's doing?


Nicki  -  Thanks for advice its just hard to know what to do for the best.


Well we had the call at 8.30 this morning from embryologist to let us know how embies where doing, it was great news, we still had 10 going strong, all grade1 or 2 with 7/8 cells, so she gave us 2 options as we did have 2 front runners, we could have 2 put back today and then freeze others or wait and see, she knew how anxious I was about the wait and see option already and knew all that had gone on with Lou too.  So we chose the have 2 put back today option.  So here I am not long back from et of 2 3dt grade 1+ 8 cell embies, so we are now officially PUPO and on the mad rd of the 2ww, also as the others embies where also so good we now also have 8 embies on ice, we are absolutely thrilled as never had anything to freeze before so this is our best cycle with regards to embies, lets hope we get to make Lou a little brother or sister from it!!


Right off to watch crap telly on the sofa!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## Mable

good luck Maggie - keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## BaT

Hi All on 2WW,


Hope your managing to keep sane!!!


I am hoping to join you in the next couple of days.  I had EC today on our first IVF cycle and will be having ET towards the end of the week.  Unfortantly I only got 5 eggs so will be nervously awaiting the call from the clinic tomorrow to see how many have fertilised and survived the night.  I am also slightly disappointed as we have a very small chance of getting any frosties (not that we will need them!!!!!)


Sending you all    


B x


----------



## Pinktink

congrats on your 5 eggies...  

good luck for the call...


----------



## nismat

Hope you've had positive news from your phone call BaT.
It is nerve-wracking when you've not got many eggs to work with, but I only had 5 eggs our first IVF cycle too, and that resulted in Toby


----------



## nismat

Wishing you all the very best of luck Maggie - it sounds like you've made very much the right decision for you as a family. There aren't any absolute rights or wrongs, and it's great that you've had 2 front runners in a good bunch of embies, with a decent number now on ice! Hope that the 2ww isn't too dreadful


----------



## BaT

I got the call today and its all gone as well as can be hoped!!


From the 5 eggs, 4 fertilised and survived the night.  I am so pleased- I couldn't have hoped for any better!!!  I am booked in for day 3 transfer on Thursday, however the clinic are also talking about reviewing how things are going on Thursday morning and going to Blast if all four are still going strong.  I think that I would prefer for them to go back Thursday not matter what!!!  


@ Nismat- its good to hear from someone that has managed to get pg from only 5 eggs collected (especially seeing you had 6 failed IUI's before getting pg off first IVF, I have had 5 failed IUI's).  I am always re-assured when I hear that others have gotten pregnant after similar situations to me.  


B x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi 


Bat  -  Thats how we felt too and discussed this with the embryologist who gave us the 2 options, we did have 2 front runners on day 3 but they were happy to go with our decision.


Good luck


Maggie


----------



## pem

Wishing you all luck with the 2ww...

BaT....I also got pregnant from 6 eggs...4 fertilised...2 made it to Blast.......a zillion failed IUI's here too....keep positive..it only takes the one little embie!

Mags - hope LO is doing well and them embies are snuggling in!


----------



## BaT

Just got back from the clinic.  It ended up that we had no choice but to go for a day 3 transfer which was kinda a relief.  From the 4 eggs, we only had 3 good embies (the other was a 13 cell!!!) and one of those they thought wouldn't go any further so the only choice today was 1 or 2 to transfer.  Either way there are no frosties so we got both transfered.


So we now have a 8 cell grade 1 and a 9 cell grade 2 on board.       


Hope all's going well with you Maggie     


B x


----------



## Pinktink

congrats on a successful ET BaT - we had two 8 cells transferred and one is still growing nicely... hope this is your time!   

Maggie - hope you guys are coping with two week wait madness...  

xx


----------



## Hales :)

Congrats BaT & Maggie on being PUPO - Hope the 2ww is a short one (not that it ever is!) Sorry for the lateness Maggie, I'm well behind on FF as have been so busy!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## welshbean

Hi All

We are back on the TTC road.  After hours of (more) conversation and heartache we have decided to have IVF.  We are using my eggs, our banked sperm and my lovely amazing wife's womb.

She has downregulated and I should be ready to start stimming in one week's time.  So far so good.  I did have to give my self a shot of buserilin at a Horse gig this week which made me have a fit of the  giggles.    I am sure the other people in the toilets thought we were up to something else!!

I haven't been on here for weeks - so I am going to try and catch up with you all now!!

Welshbean and her lovely wife ;-)


----------



## Pinktink

Ah welshbean - glad you guys are on the road again - hopefully this will be a lovely bfp for you   

xxx


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww...we are just waiting for a smiley then off for IUI at LWC so hopefully will be joining you all in the next couple of days!!


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Happy and hopeful  -  hope you dont have to wait too long for that smiley face.


Welshbean  -  How are you girls doing?  Have you started stimming yet?


Bat  -  How are you doing?  How is the 2ww going for you?


AFM  -  This 2ww is driving me crazy, I am 10dp3dt today and I just want today to be over as this is the day that I bled on our first cycle, so wanting to get past this day.  I have been driving myself crazy as have lots of symptoms that could all be related to the Gestone shots but also keep thinking could they be something else, altho so dont wantt o get my hopes up I am still feeling positive.  I have had af cramps for about 4 days now, and today I have had lots of lower back ache, am constant knicker checking today also.  I have got quite a few preg tests at home now and just want to start using them.  I really want to test tomorow but that would be 11dp3dt , anyone tested this early, we tested 12dp3dt last cycle.  


Must go get Lou to bed


Maggie
xx


----------



## BaT

Maggie-  This 2WW is driving me mad too and I am 5 days behind you (now 5dp3dt).  I am thinking of testing on Sat which will be 9dp3dt and then Monday.  I would have tested now if I was you but I am bad like that.  


I have had weird spotting today- really hoping that its implantation bleeding but can't get my hopes up.  I have also had mild cramps that last for a short time.  This is probably driving me more mad than if I didn't have anything at all!!  I always thought I would be pleased if I had bleeding at this stage but its made me question things even more. 


Good luck with the testing Maggie


Anyone else on 2WW yet?


B x


----------



## lmb15

Maggie - i tested 10 days post 2 day transfer and got the BFP with Isaac. So i was just under 4 weeks pregnant. I had my bloods done and my HCG was 40, so just high enough for a BFP (the tests i used needed level to be at least 25). I know if i was in your situation i'd test tomorrow (or now! Actually, i'd've tested already!!!). Good luck   

BaT - hope you're not going too mental.

Welshbean - hope this cycle is a good one for you.

Lisa x


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks girls


I have bought some cheapie test off the internet that arrived today and they say they detect 20 but they were very cheap lol, I also got some clearblue plus and digital, I have so wanted to test all day but keep thinking its not late in the eve and it wouldnt show, Emma has been at work all day and is off tomorrow so I am hoping she will agree to a test tomorrow,  Tonight I have got lots of lower back ache and also leg pain, have been nausous on and off and feeling very tearful today, wish I could stop the knicker checking!!!!


You girls have made me want to test even more now lol


Bat - how many days would that make you sat?


I have gooogled and googled hcg levels and preg tests think I m all googled out lol


Good Luck
Maggie
xx


----------



## BaT

LOL!!! I have been googling implantation bleeding all evening!     


On Sat I will be 9dp3dt. I haven't told DW I want to test then yet as I know she will say no so I think I may test and come back to bed with the test!!!  


Good luck with the test, whenever you decide to it (I reckon you should do it tomorrow   ). 


B x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys...

Bat - sounds too early for af so fx it's embies snuggling in nice and tight 

Maggie - TEST!!! Lol we're a very bad influence and tested on day 9 but with fmu.... Clp tested on day 7 I think lol...
Amber had leg cramps this time... Fingers crossed xx

good luck to all on the 2ww

xx


----------



## SANFRAN06

Hi Mags and Emma
We tested at 12d post 3 dt. I think psychologically you should test tomorrow. Really excited for you both, sending you lots of good wishes
love kerry and jen x


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks all


When I posted I thought you would all say dont test, lol, how wrong was I!!  I tell you I have never felt these funny crampy pains in my legs before its very bizarre, well I think if I wake at my early time of 5-6 that I have been I will have to pee in a pot, lol.  Have been waking at very strange times of the night and I usually sleep really well, I think you are right I need to test before I lose it completely, lol, altho I am slightly worried that it could still be too early, oh well either way I think I will go crazy lol.


Maggie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Magsandemma good luck for tomorrow X


----------



## Hales :)

Welshbean - Good luck for this cycle - Hoping it's a good one for you!

Mags - Good luck for testing today 

We agreed we weren't going to test until OTD at the clinic (DP was adamant she didn't want to do a HPT at all!), however she had a bleed 6dp5dt, so we tested 7dp5dt - the bleed was probably  (I'm guessing) our second baby digging in! 

Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## magsandemma

Morning all


Well I should of just stayed away from the peesticks as it was a BFN this morning, so am gutted now, I now its early and I have had no bleeding so I guess I just need to keep testing each day in hope that it will change!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maggie so sorry but hopefully it's just the early testing that is the issue and everything changes on OTD


----------



## Strawbs78

Maggie really hope things turn around for you hon.. Fingers crossed x


----------



## BaT

Maggie- really sorry to hear about your BFN this morning.  Sending you    and we are    for you both that it will change to a BFP over the next couple of days.


AFM- Talked to DW today and she has agreed for me to test on Saturday morning, so went to Boots tonight and brought a couple of First responce tests!!  I am so tempted to test tomorrow but know its FAR to early!! So Saturday (9dp3dt) test for us!


B x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Thanks for replies, dont know how am feeling this evening really, I am sooo tired and still having af cramps and backache, I think af wud be due fri or sat, sat is offical test day.    Not sure wat to do about testing now, know I will want to test every day but am not sure I want to go thro seeing that stark white box again, and have had many tearful episodes today.  Anyhow its all out of our hands now, we will carry on with the gestone shots and see what happens, have had no bleeding so thats a good sign I guess.


Bat  -  How have you been feeling throughout 2ww, its a killer all this waiting!!


Think am gonna curl up in bed and watch apprentice


Maggie
xx


----------



## Pinktink

sorry er encouraged testing!      


what did you test on Maggie? was it an internet cheapie? those didnt show for us for ages...

Love to you all - remember Misspie tested day before OTD and was bfn and got a bfp te next day..


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks guys

I have tested on an internet cheapie, and a CB+ and CBD, again this morning it was a BFN, however af is not here yet so I guess its not completely over yet.  I have been feeling like she is coming for quite a few days now, but feel like she will arrive today, oh well got to sit it out and wait I guess.

Maggie
xx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Maggie, it must be really tough. Hang on in there - you never know. Late BFPs do happen so don't give up hope completely yet. I've got my fingers crossed for you. 

Gina x


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks Gina

And OMG where did that bump come from, cant believe you are 30wks already that time has flown by!! How are you guys doing?  How is Ember doing?

I am trying not to give up hope I go from being quite positive to an emotional wreck in seconds, I think probably today is the hardest morning as Emma at work til 8pm tonight and Lou in nursery all morning til 2pm, so I have the morning to myself with lots of thinking time on my hands, I have done lots of googling and I know that there are some stories that we could still have a smidgen of hope but not many of them.  I am at a friends as its opposite the nursery and she is at work, saved me a walk home in this baltic weather, lol.  I am thinking of having a wander to the old town as its only 5min walk away and buying a big cream cake altho I do look rather puffy eyed at the mo but the cold may sort that out, then may come back and have a shower lol as we only have a bath at home may make the most of being here!!

Lou was very confused going into nursery this morning as they all had to go in in their pjs for children in need and she looked at me like I was mad when I got her dressed in fluffy pjs this morning!! LOL

Right enough of my waffling

Maggie
xx

Bat  -  How are you holding out today??


----------



## welshbean

Hi All

Magsandemma - hold in there - it is not over until the fat lady sings 

We will hopefully get to start stimming on Friday as long as I have down regulated.    My DW has been down regulated for two weeks now - so we will pleased to move on to the next stage.

Thinking about you all.

WB


----------



## welshginge

Mags - Hope that result changes!

Bat - Best of luck!

Welshbean - Glad to hear your back on it & stimming already! FIingers crossed for you & DW! xx


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

So sorry to hear about the BFN magsandemma...fingers crossed that AF stays away and the result changes.

BaT-good luck for Saturday.

welshbean-hope this cycle results in a lovely BFP for you guys!

We're still here and waiting for our smiley, CD14 now, was CD12 last month but DP's cycles do vary from 23-28 days so heres hoping for the next couple of days....I dont think either of us realised how anxious we'd feel waiting that smiley....just want to get started now!!

x x


----------



## MandMtb

HappyandHopeful, I hope you get your    face soon.

WB, I hope you can start stimming Friday as planned and sending you lots of    for this treatment.

BaT, Hope your holding out okay on the 2ww hun and really    you get your BFP on Sat! 

Magsandemma, I'm so sorry you got a BFN, I really hope it changes for you on OTD   

S x


----------



## BaT

Happyandhopeful- Hope you get your   soon.  I remember what it was like when I was doing my IUI's!! I have a cycle that varies from 24-38 days so sometimes I was testing until day 23 which got really frustrating!!!


Maggie- I am still   that its a BFP for you


Welshbean- Hope things go to plan for you and you get to start stimming soon.


AFM- I am doing ok at the moment.  I am really pleased I am working as it does take my mind off it all abit.  I am now on day 3 of very slight, irregular brown spotting.  Its nothing like AF bleeding so still    thats its implantation bleeding.  I am nervous about testing on Sat as I know its still early but also really want to.  I wanted to test this morning but knew that it was ridiculus so didn't.  


Thanks for all the good luck messages. 


B x


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry Mags :-( Hope it changes. hug x


AFM, trying again on Sunday/ Monday... just waiting for my 'peak' everything is crossed already!!


Good luck all round!!


Rach x


----------



## BobbyS

Good luck for OTD Magsandemma and Bat, keeping everything crossed for you!  

Happyand hopeful, good luck with your IUI, a very exciting time for you! 

Welshbean, I wanted to ask you, what did the clinic say when you said DW wanted to use your eggs? Did you have to have screening and how long did the process take? I wondered because if we find out through IVF that it is my eggs that are the issue, I would want to use DP's before considering donor eggs but she is a year older than me - 36, does anyone know what HFEA guidelines are for this? I know egg donors need to be under 35 but what about if they are your partner's eggs?

Rach, I hope this is your month  

AFM, we did AI last week on Tuesday, was meant to ovulate Weds evening/Thursday morning and didn't ovulate until Sunday night! I've never ovulated late (except after my losses last year). I've just started doing acupuncture so wondering whether this has messed up my cycle  . AF is due next Friday but I am guessing it will be late if ovulation was late. I know 100% that it hasn't worked this month as no symptoms at all and I ovulated from the side with no tube 5 days after AI. Getting very frustrated and upset with it all now and so have had immunes testing (get results next week) and will start scans, blood tests etc for IVF next cycle....

Good luck everyone    
Bobbyx


----------



## Strawbs78

Just a quick one from me.. Another bfn for us this month, not surprising seen as I ovulated so late and we had already seen the KD by then but still gutting.. As of today using the clearblue fertility monitor so hoping that will give us a little bit of insight but I may just have to accept my cycles change each month and try to get the KD more onside..  Gearing up for our next one in first week Dec before then we jet off to thailand and Australia for a month..

Anyway enough about me..

Mags, Bat, Lucky, Bobby - good luck with everything, I hope there will be some good news on here soon!! Baby dust!!

xx


----------



## magsandemma

Strawbs  -  Sorry to hear about your bfn even when you know it hasnt worked it doestn make it any easier when you see it!!!         


Just a quick one as Lou just watching some telly while I catch up on email, lol, we tested again this morning and its still BFN so dont really hold out much hope that it will change tomorrow, does anyone know wat the clinic will suggest if af still hasnt shown up??


Maggie


----------



## BaT

Strawbs-     Lets hope that next month works.  Sounds as though you have a good trip to look forward to.


Maggie- Sorry to hear that you are still getting BFN.  Sorry I don't know what the clinic will say if AF still hasn't shown up. 


AFM-  I almost wanted to pee on a stick this am but managed to resist.  I am still really keen to test tomorrow although I am slightly scared of the result.  I am feeling nothing but normal today but in some ways that is good as I usually get AF symptoms 4-5 days before its due.  


B x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BaT if your OTD is 24th you are testing really early I wouldn't personally!! I always stay PUPO


----------



## magsandemma

Well its OTD and still a BFN, still no sign of AF, so think will ring the clinic see what they say to do as I have a few more doses of gestone left, whether to do a few more and retest on monday altho I hold out no hope now really, its just that af has been feeling like its coming for a wk now and no sign yet but I guess that could be the gestone keeping her away??


BAt - Good luck with whatever you decide but I wouldnt test that early again, we tested at 12dp3dt on the last cycle and I think if we were to test early again we would wait until at least then!


Lucky  -  hope things go well for you this weekend!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## BaT

It a BFN here.  We are absolutely guttered     .  I know we have tested early but I can't see the result changing.  


B x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maggie I am so sorry hun

BaT - still have hope hun don't torture yourself!

L x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Ladies,

Mags     AF is late on every cycle I have done, clinic have always told me to keep testing every two days until AF arrived and to continue cyclogest!

PT- I actually started testing on 5dp3dt but it was a FET so no HCG shot to cloud results, 5dpt - BFN,  6dpt -Is that a line? Maybe, Hmmm! (FR) 7dpt- Pregnant 1-2 weeks (CBD)    

On the cycle with the boys (ISCI) we tested on 10dp3dt and got a BFP.

Strangley We have only tested early on the cycles that resulted in babies    

         to all

CLP


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks girls


Bat  -  It is still very early for you so dont give up hope yet!!!!


The clinic have advised that we stop meds and af should arrive in a few days, have follow up on the 7th Dec to discuss doing a fet in January,thankfully we have some frosties this cycle so all is not lost yet!!  My first shift back at work tonight for about 3wks and not looking forward to that, I kind of wish the clinic did a Bhcg so then its a definate I know its a definate answer now but with af being late there is no closure on the cycle yet if that makes sense.  


Maggie
xx


----------



## BaT

Maggie-     I hope you get closure or a surprise BFP soon!!! Good luck for work tonight. 

AFM- Unfortantely I started getting AF symptoms last night.  Today I pre-AF belly pain and sore boobs. I have also had some spotting which confuses me as this is not normal for me but I wonder if its related to the medication. Of course I am still holding out some hope but feel that its all over, so I am trying to prepare myself for the worse.  We didn't get any frosties from this cycle and are now out of money so its going to be at least 6-12 months before we can start trying again.      


B x


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

BaT and magsandemma so sorry about the BFNs....BaT fingers crossed your result will change and magsandemma we hope the FET in Janurary will result in a lovely BFP!
Strawbs sorry about the BFN...fingers crossed the clear blue fertility monitor will help with understanding your cycle and getting the timing perfect next cycle.

Well a little update from us....woke up yesterday morning and still no smiley....so spoke to LWC and went for a scan to see what was going on. Turns out that (luckily) DP hadn't ovulated...follicle was 17+mm so they gave her a trigger shot as we live 3 hours away from the clinic  which meant we could have our IUI today!!! So we are now officially on the 2ww and  both still in shock as we had written ths cycle off!! The nurse who did our IUI seemed very positive as she said our sample was excellent-18million sperm in .5ml and 78% motility all swimming in the right direction. Must admit this doesn't mean anything to us...but off to do some research now! LOL!  

Our OTD is 6th December which would be CD32 and DP's cycles are never longer than 28 so i'm sure we'll test or know before then! 


Anyway sorry for going on...we're both mega excited.....thankyou so much for all your good luck messages x x


----------



## lucky2010

BaT, hope the results changes x


Mags, hope you're ok x


Happy and Hopeful, best of luck for the next two weeks... what a lovely xmas pressie a BFP would be!! I'll be joining you on Monday.


God luck all xx


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

Thanks Lucky...looking forward to having a 2ww buddy...hopefully we'll both have a lovely xmas present this year x x


----------



## lucky2010

hope so!!


----------



## MandMtb

Strawsb and Maggie - I am so sorry about your BFN's   

BaT - I am sorry you got a BFN on your early test. I am praying that this changes to a BFP on OTD!   

Happyandhopeful, congrates on being PUPO   

Lucky, I hope you are on the 2ww soon too. 

S x


----------



## BaT

Thanks for all your support and good luck messages but unfortantly AF has now started.  I knew it was on the way Friday night, and this was partly why I went ahead with testing Saturday morning (seems really silly logic, I know).


We have run out of money for now and I know the clinics recommend at least 3 months between IVF treatments so it will be another break for us   .  I will ring our clinic on Wednesday (OTD) and then we work out where we go from here but it will probably be at least a 6 month break to try and pay off the credit card and start saving for the next go.  


Good Luck, Happyandhopeful and Lucky fingers crossed it is both your times.


B x


----------



## Pinktink

Oh no sorry to all of you with bad news - it really reminds us how awful our failed cycles were - so sorry you're having to go through it....     

Love to you all. Best of luck to H&H and Rachel for this cycle    

L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BaT I am so sorry hun


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry BaT x


----------



## lucky2010

so sorry BaT x


----------



## magsandemma

Sorry to hear your news BAt, take it easy and look after each other.


Lucky  -  How did insems go?


AFM  -  Well still havent got af, its driving me crazy now, as I have this horrible taste in my mouth which I am sure must be due to the gestone altho it has only started in the last few days!!  Very bizarre and annoying, however my butt is relieved that its not been attacked in the last few days as I have had some bad local reactions to the gestone this time.  Lol


Hope everyone else ok


Maggie xx


----------



## lucky2010

Hope it's going to be a late BFP for you Maggie!


First insem will be later on tonight and second one tomorrow. Timing seems good.... just need to hope now!!


thanks x


----------



## Hales :)

BaT - Sorry to hear your news - Look after each other x

Lucky - Good luck for this cycle!

Mags - Hoping for a late BFP! Are you going to retest tomorrow?

Happy & Hopeful - Congrats on being PUPO, enjoy it! Try to steer clear of testing early (easier said than done, I know!)

x


----------



## Strawbs78

so sorry Bat..  Nothing worse than starting and then having to stop..  So sorry..

Good luck lucky and hopeful.. Ive honestly got all my fingers and toes crossed..

We are gearing up for 1st week of Dec and just pootling along really.. Had a moment of tears this morning as in the past few months about 7 of our friends have announced they are pregnant and whilst I am ridiculously happy for me them its a bit like salt in the wound (not that I would ever say anything but still terrible to say I know ( )..

I'll be keeping an eye out on the thread to see how the 2WWs are going..

good luck xoxoxoxox


----------



## pem

Loads of hugs for all the BFN'S.....  

Mags - still hoping for a late BFP for you....  

Rach - i will be keeping everything crossable crossed for you hun!


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks all


Well still no sign of af, have been feeling like she is coming for a week now, so am guessing as havent had gestone since friday that she should be here soon, I havent retested today as not really sure I can face looking at anymore BFNs at the mo tbh.


Lucky  Good luck with your insems!!


Good luck to everyone else and         to all who need them!


Maggie
xx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Mags, I'm sorry you're still in a state of limbo. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that this will turn into a late BFP for you too. You do hear of odd cases where the urine tests just don't seem to work in some pregnancies so there's still hope until AF makes her appearance. And isn't having strange tastes in your mouth supposed to be a pregnancy symptom...? I'm really hoping for you. x

BAt, I'm so sorry it's a BFN for you. I hope you're able to make the most of your time off to recoup some energy and enthusiasm for your next try. Look after each other. x

Good luck with this round of insems Rach. Fingers crossed for you. 

And for you too for December Strawbs. It's so hard when those around you keep announcing pregnancies when you're still trying. On the positive side when you do get your BFP (which I'm sure will be soon) you'll be in for lots of hand-me-down baby stuff which will save you a fortune. 

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks Gina.. Yes I guess that is one way to look at it ha ha ha..  

Good luck everyone and roll on the day when the swimmers and the eggs just want to have a big party and get together..

x


----------



## welshbean

BobbySuccess - re my DW using my eggs.

Ok - I am 34, she is 40 - we have tried IUI for over two years with her eggs - they only let us continue with IUI for so long because she has had four pregnancies (inc two miscarriages).  We had to admit that it wasn't going to work using  her eggs.  I did try one cycle of IUI but really don't want to be pregnant (I know that is a terrible thing to say on here - I have my reasons!!).

Our consultant suggested me donating eggs - we had to have one long session with the consultant and one shorter to sign hundreds of legal forms,  one session of counselling (which consisted of us telling the counsellor about the gay parenting group we run!!).  I had to have the usual screening tests and lose a bit of weight (although this seemed to be token).  They suggested because of my age, AmH (low, but higher than DW) and weight that they wouldn't let me donate to anyone other than my partner.  They used the words "not an ideal donor"!!

I got the feeling that my clinic stick to the rule about being under 35 - but suspect it depends on the clinic - we use MFS in Manchester.

Hope this helps......


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

welshbean said:


> I got the feeling that my clinic stick to the rule about being under 35 - but suspect it depends on the clinic - we use MFS in Manchester.


Welshbean so pleased that you have a plan. Some clinics ie Lister will use a donor slighter older but only if the recipient agrees to it for the general clinic bank, and your known donors can be used if older.


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


How you all doing?  Thanks for messages unfortunately it was definately a BFN for us and the witch is in full swing, however I do feel bit better now I am not in limbo anymore and can now get back on the wii and try to shift some of this weight before trying a fet in january hopefully.


Any of you girls who have done a fet do you know how long it takes roughly just trying to work things out as we are going to disney paris for a few days mid march so dont want it to clash lol.


Good luck to you all


Speak soon


Maggie
xx


----------



## nismat

So sorry to hear that it's definitely a BFN Maggie, but at least you're not in limbo any more   

Happy 3rd birthday to your little princess for tomorrow!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maggie I am so sorry it was a negative cycle.

Hope L has a loevly day tomorrow

L x


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry Mags and Em :-( Happy Birthday to Lou for tomorrow xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Mags,

RE FET- Feel free to have a look at my FET diary!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229350.0

CLP


----------



## BobbyS

Welshbean, sorry for the delay - thanks for the info, that along with L's point is very useful. 
Good luck  
Bobbyx


----------



## lucky2010

hi guys, one week in and have been so busy I've not even thought about being on the 2ww until now! No symptoms at all and hoping for another busy week full of distraction!!


Hope everyone is well.


Rach x


----------



## Strawbs78

ive got my fingers crossed for you lucky..  I really hope its going to be your month!! x

we are seeing kd next week as of wed so I'll be joining you.. will find out when we are on holidays so Im def hoping for some great news but if not I guess atleast I'll be on hols and can hit the bars! haha..


----------



## pem

huge amounts of      for this cycle Rach......


----------



## magsandemma

Hi Rach


How you doing?  You must be in 2nd wk of 2ww now?


Maggie
xx


----------



## lucky2010

Hi guys,


Thanks for thinking of me!!!  


I'm doing fine. Have worked so much in the last two weeks I haven't even had time to think about being on the 2WW! My new job is full time plus on call and I've bee called out for about 14 hrs a weeks for the last three weeks  .


The earliest I could test would prob be sunday but will probably just wait. Not feeling anything so assume it's not worked again   .


Oh well! We will keep trying!


take care,


Rach xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Im thinking of you Rach.. Im hoping it all works and Sunday is a brilliant day..

Im seeing KD tonight for the next two nights son wish me luck xx


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

Hi Guys,

Good luck Strawbs78 and fingers tightly crossed for Lucky2010!! 

Sorry we haven't posted much....reading the forum was making us go crazy with symptom spotting and what ifs!!! We were feeling extremely positive until today....CD 29 (DP cycle never longer than 28 days), very sore and large boobies....sorry TMI and no sign of AF! However this morning had some brown loss on wiping and did clearblue digital and NOT PREGNANT!!! We had IUI 13 days ago following Ovitrelle...so am guessing we are also 12/13 dpo!! Both very upset   ...but trying to hold on to a VERY tiny glimmer of hope that AF doesn't start and we get a positive result in a couple of days! Think we both know its game over this month now though!!


----------



## Pinktink

H&H -    fingers crossed for a late BFP...

Strawbs/Rach - fingers crossed for you too... hope this is your month xx


----------



## Strawbs78

H&H - good luck! its so hard isnt it.. Im keeping my fingers crossed..

We are officially in my 2WW, we saw kd last night and the night before and it was perfectly timed as per the monitor so we really are very hopeful..  WE find out when we are in thailand so im hoping it will be virgin cocktails all the way..  Will try to keep measured about it though hahaha

xx


----------



## Hales :)

Rach, HH & Strawbs - got everything crossed for you all! 
HH - It's not over until it is over, could just be an inplantation bleed, DP had one on 12cd!


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

CD 1 for us today....very sad!!  Thanks for all the good luck messages.....fingers crossed Strawbs78 and Lucky 2010!! Strawbs78 enjoy your trip!!

We're hoping we have a nice BFP to start 2011 with....back to OPK from Thursday and aiming for basting before Christmas Day!!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Good luck for the next one and let's hope for a new year bfp for you!!

Only saw my donor on we'd and thurs - is it too soon for sore boobs? X


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Strawbs,

To soon for pg sore boobs I think. Think it's usually just before bfp. Mine was day before bfp. Hope you're doing ok. 

Afm,  I'm cd 23 of 26 and feel 'normal' 99% sure I'm not pg again this month :-( xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks rach I must be having a hormonal surge then as they are a bit sore.. I was playing guitAr hero and it hurt when the guitar brushed against them hahaha .

I don't understand all the dates etc, when is your test date? Did you mention on another thread you were going to visit your gp? It's not over til the fat lady sings so I'm keeping hopeful for you xx


----------



## lucky2010

Happy and Hopeful,

I'm really sorry I forgot to say sorry about your BFN. I'm sorry it's another BFN for you.... back on the merry-go-round :-(

Strawbs, My official test day is Thursday which will be one day late.

I'm spotting today, sort of browny. I noticed I'd written I'm on CD 23, it's actually CD24 and I've never spotted before _I g_et my AF.... has given me a little bit of hope but not too much!.... here's hoping!!!

Rach x


----------



## southern_angel

Everything crossed for you here Rach   

Angel


----------



## charlruk

ET on Sat- 2 good ones! all went well. So excited!! now just long 2ww!!  so hard! 

got everything crossed! 
what is the best time of day to test?

C


----------



## Strawbs78

Defo first urine of the day... Hope the 2ww goes quickly!!


----------



## snagglepat

Rach, that sounds extremely hopeful to me. I'll be keeping all possible extremities crossed for you for Thursday. 

Charl - definitely first thing in the morning. The more concentrated urine has more pregnancy hormone in it so you get a more accurate result sooner. Good luck with the 2ww!

Strawbs, really sorry to hear about the BFN. Fingers crossed next time will be the one for you. 

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel ^fingercrossed^ for you


----------



## BobbyS

Good luck Rach  
Strawbs, I had boob symptoms from 2DPO... fingers crossed for you, hope you are enjoying your hols


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks Bobby I'll see how I get on!  Im super hopeful..

Can someone help me out with what DPO and CD mean in terms of dates? I feel like there is a code that Im not getting hahahah.. Obv to do with dates etc but any tips would be good! thanks

xx


----------



## BobbyS

DPO - days post ovulation so I got symptoms a couple of days after I ovulated. CD is cycle days so I ovulate on CD14 - 14 days into my cycle. Hope that makes sense and helps? It's taken me AGES to figure out all the codes and abbreviations (still bamboozled by some of them), sometimes I talk to friends about AF turning up and keep forgetting they have no idea what I am talking about!


----------



## Hales :)

Haha - Almost referred to my other half in real life the other day as DP...Dear oh dear!


----------



## Strawbs78

bobby - brilliant!! thank you.. Well I am (if you count the first smiley face I got (got it two days in a row) 5DPO and boobs are defo sore which they arent normally but it could be anything.. I keep pressing on my boobs like a loonie just to make sure I didntimagine it, they arent super super sore though...

Hales - that is hilarious! I now say babydust and BFN and BFP in really life! haha


----------



## lucky2010

BFN this morning :-( apart from browny spotting had no other symptoms so tested. Fed up


----------



## BobbyS

Sorry Rach, I understand how frustrating it is when you know you are doing everything right but it's just not happening x


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Rach, there's still time for it to turn around. Either way, big hugs coming your way from here. 

Gina. x


----------



## Strawbs78

Rach Im so sorry hon.. *passes you a vat of pinot g*

xx


----------



## charlruk

DP feeling sick all day today! trying not to get too excited! maybe a good sign . still 11 days until able to test!!!


----------



## lucky2010

was day 26 of 26-27 days cycle so very unlikely to change now:-(


Good luck everyone else xx


----------



## welshbean

Lucky2010  Really sorry


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel so sorry sending you ^hugs^
L x


----------



## TwoBumps

Rach, I'm so so sorry hun. A bfn is never easy, thinking of you xx


----------



## Hales :)

Sorry lucky - hang in there, hopin next month is the one for you instead.

Charl - fingers crossed, sounding hopeful!


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks guys. Good luck welshbean xxx


----------



## welshbean

We are officially PUPO - two day2 embryos of the highest grade transferred into DW this morning.

I am hoping the fact it is the run up to Christmas will make the 2WW shorter than usual.

Last attempt so keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Strawbs78

ive got it all crossed for you hon! xcxx


----------



## nismat

More good luck wishes for you & DW, Welshbean   

Rach, really sorry to hear of yet another BFN for you. It's so, so hard to have repeated failed cycles. You must be feeling quite desperate at how difficult it is proving this time around, after your first-time-lucky hit with Alex. Was it earlier this month that you had some hormone tests done? Any feedback on that front yet? And has your donor had a sperm count done recently? Is he/would he be amenable to taking anything like Zita West's Vitamen blend, or even just zinc supplements?


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

Hugs Lucky2010...sorry it was another BFN for you!!


Strawbs78, charluk and welshbean fingers crossed for some lovely BFPs!!! 

As for us.....DP had her first session of accupuncture today to see if we can improve our chances next time!! Started OPKs today...CD6...so hoping for a smiley between wednesday and sunday next week then back down to LWC for attempt number 2! Hoping that the 2ww will be more bearable over Christmas!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Just a quickie as waiting for dw to arrive for our anniversary dinner.. Completely symptomless now - no sore boobs so must have been a hormonal moment hahaha.. Hoping it is still a bfp though.. I'll let you know.. Keeping it crossed for everyone xx


----------



## MandMtb

*WB*, wishing you and your DW all the luck on your 2ww  its a BFP for you hun x


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning all - how is everyone? Well I have pmt and all the af symptoms so looks like a bfn for us again.. Keeping hopeful for Tuesday but keeping it real too.. Will let you know how we get on xx


----------



## BobbyS

WB, how are you both? I hope the 2WW goes quickly for you and you have a lovely early Christmas pressie  

Strawbs, it's not over till she shows up, keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow and hope you are enjoying your hols - keep us posted!  

H&H, I started acupuncture about 2 months ago to see if it will help with TTC, it has certainly made me less anxious which is a good thing! I also think AF has been a bit heavier which is great as it is meant to help nourish the lining. Hope you see that smiley face this week and good luck at LWC.

Good luck Charlruk, is test day Saturday? How is DP?

AFM, we haven't seen the KD this month... felt a sense of loss when I had ovulation pains on Saturday, another month gone. . . Need to get my body sorted (immunes) before trying again otherwise I feel like I am wasting everybody's time. Going to start the process of IVF the week after Xmas - scans bloods etc and can't wait but am also anxious that it won't work... need to get some positivity back!   

Hope everyone that is in the 2WW can distract themselves with the festivities!!

Bobbyx


----------



## welshbean

Hi All
All fine with us, progesterone pesseries making DW tired.  We are very busy in the run  up to Christmas so hopefully the time will pass quickly.

MandMTB - thanks.  Hope all is well with you guys.

Bobbysuccess -  I sometimes think it is harder to not try than to try........

Strawbs78 and charluk sending lots of    and    

WBx


----------



## charlruk

Thanks WB,

Bit of a stressful weekend, DP feeling terrible on friday, had to come home from work, having severe nausea and abdo pain, up all night friday night. ended up going to clinic on sat am for scan as thought maybe hyperstimulating. Scan was ok,  no HS , and think was side effects from cyclogest pessories. They are horrible!!! ( Or don't want to get too excited but maybe early signs of pregnancy!!)
Thankfully feeling much better now! still v tired though!
counting down the days to test!
Sending  to everyone else!!x

C & C


----------



## welshbean

Charlruk -  I second that - they seem to be worse than all the other IVF drugs put together.


----------



## charlruk

BFN!  gutted!!


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

So sorry Charluk...hugs for you and your DP!!


We are now in 2ww again following basting on Thursday.....OTD New Years Day but we're both working so will probably test earlier....fingers crossed that it's a BFP this time!! Good luck Strawbs and Welshbean...sending lots of positive vibes your way!!

HandH x x


----------



## Pinktink

so sorry charluk - take care of each other ^hugs^


----------



## Strawbs78

So sorry charlruk.. Hope you are ok..

I feel bad saying this after c's bfn but it is a bfp for us this month!! We are still in shock.. Ill be 5 weeks next thursday so keeping it quiet until 12.. Have awful morning sickness already but am totally embracing it hahaha.. Thanks for all of your support and I hope you all get bfps too asap!!!!! 

Lots of love.. Jules xx


----------



## welshginge

So sorry Charluk - don't give up, you will get there in the end! xx

YEY STRAWBS!!! Huge congrats!! xxx


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

Congratulations Strawbs78 thats fantastic news!!


----------



## lucky2010

sorry charl.


fab news strawbs, congrats xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks everyone.. We are so so excited and pleased and the holiday was perfectly timed it seems so I have a month to chillax.. 

Ill lurk when I can as I'm doing this on my work blackberry so can't kane it..

Much love
X


----------



## b&amp;l

Strawbs - awesome news! Congrats  x


----------



## Hales :)

Sorry Charl - We'll have everything crossed for you for next time - Enjoy some vino over the Christmas & New Year break!

Strawbs - Congratulations - A lovely Christmas present!


----------



## M2M

*Strawbs* - Congratulations!  What a fab Christmas present for you both. How wonderful.

*charlruk* - I'm so sorry.  This journey is so incredibly hard. You WILL get there eventually, we all will... have faith.


----------



## BobbyS

Charluk - so so sorry to hear your news, sending you big hugs  

Wow strawbs, congratulations! I was wondering what had happened on your test date!    

What a nightmare morning, ever have one of those days where everything goes wrong and it's not even 9.30am?

Good luck for everyone who is still on the 2WW. I start my monitoring cycle next week and I am more excited about that than Christmas!
xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Congrats Strawbs   

CLP


----------



## welshbean

Strawbs - Congrats on the BFP - We are excited but scared about our blood test on Thursday - hopefully it will confirm our HPT BFP.

It is funny - when you are TTC, the BFP is the goal - then the BFP comes and you realise it is just the beginning of the worry.  Trying to live for the moment and accept the fact we are pregnant.


----------



## Hales :)

That is too true WB - But do try to enjoy it!


----------



## Brazil

Congratulations Strawbs, what an amazing Christmas pressie! We were hoping for that too but unfortunately AF came today. Can I ask if you were doing home inseminations? How many did you do before you got your BFP? We have just had our fifth with a known donor and are wondering when to move on to IVF as I will be 39 in March. Anyway, great news, I can't think of a better reson not to drink at Christmas! x


----------



## Pinktink

yay congrats Strawbs   

how very exciting...


----------



## MandMtb

Many congratulations to Strawb and WB, and partners on your BFP's - what wonderful presents for Christmas   

Brazil and Charluk I am so sorry about your BFN's - it really is gutting. I just hope the New Year, brings you your BFP's! 

H&H and Bobbysuccess, all the best on your 2ww's. 

S x


----------



## charlruk

Thankyou for all your messages, very appreciated, **** week, but more realistic and positive about the next cycle now!and for a good 2011! thankyou all again!

Congratulations for those with the BFP Strawb and WB!! fantastic!!! so pleased for you all!

char and chelle.xx


----------



## lmb15

welshbean and strawbs - massive congrats on the   

         


Big hugs to those whose cycles haven't been positive this time.

Wishing everyone a fabulous Christmas and lots of good luck for the new year.   

Lisa x


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

Huge congratulations welshbean...fabulous news!! So sorry about the BFNs Brazil and Charluk....fingers crossed for some lovely BFPS in 2011!!!

Sad news for us again.....AF turned up for DP today!!   Not sure what we are going to do now....IUI seems so expensive for such a slim chance and IVF so just feels massive but with a much better chance of conceiving!! Gonna try and arrange an appointment with our consultant as we are not 100% convinced that DPs polyp is not still there....maybe if we can sort that out we'll consider a few more attempts at IUI!!! Then there is egg sharing to make the IVF more affordable......eeeeekkk who knows!!!

Wishing you all a happy new year filled with lots of baby dust and BFPs!!!!

H and H x x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi ladies.. Just a quick one from me with no personals.. Unfortunately I was admitted to hospital yesterday and we have lost the baby at 6 weeks.. We are obv very upset but coping ok.. We will try again as soon as my body reverts to normal.. I hope everyone is ok and i'll be back once we are up and going again..

Much love x


----------



## welshginge

Oh Strawbs I'm so sorry xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinktink

Oh no Strawbs we're so so sorry  look after each other xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Strawbs I am so so sorry, miscarriage is such a cruel thing.  I hope that you and you DP are taking good care of each other.

Best wishes
L x


----------



## M2M

I am so sad to hear your news, Strawbs.   I'm really sorry. You must be absolutely heartbroken. I really hope that once you pick yourselves up, you will be able to try again and that 2011 will bring you better luck. Sending you loads of love.


----------



## BobbyS

So so sorry strawbs     xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh Strawbs, we're so, so sorry to read your news. As has already been said, miscarriage is so cruel and yet sadly something many of us have experienced. Allow yourselves time to grieve for your angel, you will know yourselves when you feel ready to try again. Thinking of you xx


----------



## lmb15

Strawbs, really sorry to hear about the miscarriage, must be heartbreaking. Big hugs to you and DP.   xx


----------



## lucky2010

so sorry strawbs xx


----------



## Steph29

So sorry to hear your bad news big    to you bothx

stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

so sorry to hear your bad news strawbs i know how long you have been knocking around on these boards (around the same as me if not more!!)... i really hope you get your sticky bfp soon.


----------



## charlruk

So sorry strawbs! sending love! stay strong! xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Hi, We're now on 2WW number ten!!! OTD 28th January.... everything crossed xx


----------



## BobbyS

Good luck Rach, keeping everything crossed for you! Let us know how you get on   x


----------



## Strawbs78

Good luck rach!! I am seriously keeping everything crossed for you.. You really deserve it.. 

We are finally back from holiday yesterday and looking forward.. I'm hoping that af will arrive in a few weeks (2 if we are lucky) and then we can start again..

Much love and luck to everyone

x


----------



## Han2275

All the best for this 2WW. I know how horrid all these BFNs can be


----------



## TwoBumps

Got our crossed for you Rach!!! x


----------



## M2M

Good luck Rach!     Really hope it works this time!


----------



## snagglepat

Fingers crossed Rachel. I really hope that this is your month. x


----------



## pem

loads of        Rach x


----------



## lucky2010

halfway there....


----------



## lmb15

Fingers crossed for you, Rach x


----------



## TwoBumps

Really, really good luck Rach!! X


----------



## Strawbs78

Fingers crossed for you Rach.. xoxo

I will hopefully be back on the trying track next month, after the mc I have O'd on Wednesday so fingers crossed things will now start to go back to normal and we can get cracking, probably mid feb all being well..  

Hope you have your BFP by then Rach! x


----------



## lucky2010

this one is tough!!! come one body!!!!


----------



## lmb15

How are you doing, Rach? Have you been tempted to test early?!!! We've got our fingers crossed for you.
Lisa x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi, I have the usual faux abdo pain, faux nausea and faux dizziness... And very real grumpiness!!!! I am tempted to test in the morning but will only be day 22 of 26 day cycle.... Expecting a negative so may just save the test till next month. My hope is starting to dwindle... Sigh:-(

Thanks for asking. Hope you three are well (are you on the mend?).

Will let you know either way.

Rach x


----------



## nickidee

Don't give up hope, Rach. You have a posse of people on this board rooting for you


----------



## lmb15

Rach - don't give up yet! I'm glad you're not testing early, I wish I'd had more patience when I was on the 2WW! I'm doing ok, thanks. I'm kind of on the mend. Got 2 small operations coming up, one in February and the other in march. Will find out next week if I need any more major surgery doing. I'm hoping not but got a bad feeling that I will. Oh well! 
Best of luck for your OTD.
Lisa x


----------



## lucky2010

AAARRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmb15

Rach-are you going crazy or have you tested?? Me and Laura have our fingers crossed for you.
Lisa x


----------



## lucky2010

GONE crazy!!! Not tested but have no symptoms so 99% negative... sulk. Oh well, try, try and try again!!!!


thanks for thinking of us x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hang in there Rach... u know ur own body but I really didn't think I was pg when I conceived Freya either.....! We've got everything crossed for you here too xx


----------



## lucky2010

thanks to you two too!!!I suppose I'm just comparing to how I felt when I was preg with Alex. I definitely 'knew' then.... however I may have magnified how much I 'knew' over the 4 years since i was pregnant!.... don't feel anything but grumpy at the mo though.... which is VERY normal for this time of the month!!!! Will let you all know either way xxx


----------



## lmb15

Rach - a lot of people don't have symptoms, don't fret too much (easier said than done, I know!!). When's OTD? Really hope this is your month.
Lisa x


----------



## lucky2010

Bfn #10 :-(

This sucks


----------



## nickidee

So, so sorry to hear this. I truly can empathise as it took me 5 IVF attempts to get pregnant second time around and our consultant had pretty much given up on me - so don't give up on yourself


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh Rach, we're so sorry xx


----------



## M2M

So sorry Rach.   BFNs are sooo frustrating and upsetting.


----------



## Strawbs78

So sorry rach don't know what to say to make it better for you...  Have you thought about getting one of those clear blue monitors? I found that really helped us, got ours off amazon for £57 rather than £99 in boots but you need to use it first or second day of your cycle in case you wanted to use it straight away then you could run to boots and grab one...

Here if you need anything 

X


----------



## lucky2010

thanks Strawbs, we've already got one. 9 out have 10 insems have been on the high day before the peak and then the first peak day. I haven't used it this month as I know so well what my body's up to now it doesn't really add anything. Looking to see if we can afford to egg share now whilst still trying with known donor... sigh :-(


----------



## Strawbs78

God that is frustrating, sorry I bright it up for you honey ... Don't think I can but let me know if I can help... We talked to lwc Harley street once re egg sharing and they seemed fab if that helps xxx


----------



## lucky2010

thanks,


Rach


----------



## lmb15

So sorry Rach. X


----------



## Hales :)

So sorry Rach x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel I am so sorry

L x


----------



## b&amp;l

Gentle hugs Rach x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi ladies.. How are we? Not much to report but got af today son things have gone back to normal thankfully so we are hoping for a valentines week meet with our kd.. 

Anything new happening with Anyone? X


----------



## lucky2010

we're back on 2ww as of next mon, 7th x


----------



## BobbyS

we are going to do IUI approx 24th- 25th now that scar tissue has been removed, start the cycle at the clinic next weekend x


----------



## Strawbs78

Good luck good luck good luck!! I hope we all get sticky little beans xxx


----------



## lucky2010

2WW #11 has commenced! I have also been and had my AMH bloods taken as we are starting the egg-sharing ball rolling if the known donor route doesn't work out soon... fingers crossed for the required AMH above 20.8!


Rach


----------



## nismat

Wishing you all the best Rach - on both fronts!


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks Tamsin x


----------



## Strawbs78

Good luck!! I will be joining you next week xoxoxox


----------



## MandMtb

Good luck Rach!!! Fingers crossed there will be a flood of BFP's soon for all those TTC! x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi all. Well I'm officially in my 2ww.. No smiley face on my opk but my Cbfm finally went high this morning.. Gut feel tells me i'm still a few days out before I ovulate but I am definitely hoping for the best but keeping it in perspective.. Let's hope next month my cycle goes back to normal..

Baby dust to all...

Rach how you feeling? Xxx


----------



## Valhalla

Good luck Strawbs!


----------



## Strawbs78

Thank you!!!


----------



## M2M

Ahhh good luck Rach and Strawbs! Really hoping it's your time.


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks honey really apreciate it.. I hope hope hope it works.. We will see when we get a smiley face x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Strawbs,


I'm 6 days in and trying not to think about it! I insemmed 2 days before my peak this time as couldn't do it on peak day so my timing is not that great either.... oh well, we will keep trying!


I have no symptoms at all but wouldn't expect to yet.


Have my appointment on Friday with consultant so will try to formulate a plan of action.


Good luck!!


Rach x


----------



## Strawbs78

Let me know how you get on on Friday.. I'm keeping enough positive vibes for the both of us! X


----------



## lucky2010

I will do! Keep up the positivity!!!


xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi all

Finally got my smiley face on the OPK today so I can only assume I am going to hit my peak maybe tomorrow..  Saw KD last night and seeing him tonight so Im hoping it will be enough..

Cycle pre mc


Day 7  -  LOW
Day 8  -  LOW
Day 9  -  LOW
Day 10 - LOW 
Day 11 - HIGH
Day 12 - HIGH
Day 13 - HIGH
Day 14 - HIGH ((SMILEY FACE ON OPK))
Day 15 - PEAK
DAY 16 - PEAK
day 17 - HIGH

readings post mc

Day 7  -  LOW
Day 8  -  LOW
Day 9  -  LOW
Day 10 - LOW
Day 11 - LOW
Day 12 - LOW
Day 13 - LOW
Day 14 - HIGH
Day 15 - HIGH (SMILEY FACE ON OPK) - THIS IS TODAY SO CANT UPDATE FROM HERE UNTIL TOMORROW

xxxx


----------



## lucky2010

I bet it will sort itself out once you've done a cycle or two!


Hopefully you won't need to use it for a while though!!


afm. Day 17 of 26 and nothing to report


Good luck x


----------



## Strawbs78

hey Rach

didnt end up seeing KD til this morning at the early hours of 6.30 and monitor still showing only high so think that was a blessing, any time closer to peak is good for me..
Still got a smiley face so Im figuring I must be very close to ovulating so here's hoping!

Quickie - what does AFM mean? I see it all the time..  day 17 you are almost there! hang on in there.. 
x


----------



## Kezza78

Hi all,

Haven't posted on here in a while, but thought I would update whats happening with us. DP is now the one TTC as after countless BFN's I couldn't take the heartache anymore . I've been referred to the hospital to try and find out whats happening, got my appointment through so hopefully they'll treat us and we can find out some answers.

So DP peaked on Sunday but couldn't meet with KD till yesterday (still PEAK on monitor) we have the options of seeing him again today do you think it's worth it or is it too late?

*Strawbs* AFM means 'as for me'.

Kerry x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi kerry

Welcome back honey! I think if it is still showing peak and you have the opportunity to see your KD then definitely do it, dont hesitate one bit..

Thanks for the AFM info that totally makes sense now!

You ok? x


----------



## Kezza78

I'm good Stawbs, just really hope that we all get our BFP's soon!! 

Still feels alittle strange that I'm not trying anymore but hopefully if it all works out with the hospital I'll be trying again  in a couple of years. We both really want to carry so doesn't seem too important who carries first  . 

Hows your 2ww going? 

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

I know exactly how you feel, not sure how I would transition if DW wanted to carry (she doesnt)..  Well done you for being brave enough to let her do it thougyh and not dig your heels in cause at the end of the day so long as we get a baby then its not supposed to matter right! (I know it would for me as Ive always known Ive wanted to carry but if it was the only way I would do it a heartbeat and never look back!)

2WW is ok, its the first one since the mc so its exciting and nervewracking at the same time..  Ive now got two long weeks to wait aarrrggghhhhh hahahah..

I found out at 3.5 weeks last time so you never know it might not take 2 weeks, I am desperately hoping it works, the timing seems to be good so Im pleased given that we had to guess as my cycle is all over the place..

Is the monitor still on peak today? You should defo go and see him, it cant hurt that's what I say..

Let us know how you get on!  xx


----------



## Han2275

Strawbs
I just wanted to say how refreshing it is to hear someone else say they would find it hard to hand over TTC to their DP. I knew that DP would always carry #2 but I still found it really hard to not be going through the pregnancy and birth again. All totally forgotten now of course now that the little man is here  . I felt really guilty about these feeling and was shot down a bit by some people  . I just think the desire to carry a baby is so strong in so many women. This website is proof of that!!!!
I hope the time has come for you to be carrying your own little miracle


----------



## M2M

Good luck Kezza!     

I know exactly what you girls are talking about. It has always been me who has the strong desire to carry a child, and I naively thought it would happen quickly for me   but now it's taking longer than expected, I have been surprised by how many people have suggested that DP tries instead. I always struggle to answer people when they say things like that.

Our plan is for us each to carry ultimately, but me as a priority. I think when people realise DP is older than me they think she should be first to try   but we don't see it like that. It's hard getting your point across to people, isn't it? DP can't wait for me to be pregnant and I think she'd feel a little weird trying first. Of course if I continue to struggle then we may consider it, but we're not ready for that yet.

One of my friends said to me recently, when she heard of our struggles, "I would offer to be a surrogate but I'm too old."   I think we'd try with DP before considering that option!     The great thing about us female couples is we (usually) have two "ovens". It's the male couples I feel for.


----------



## Pinktink

Both amber and I want to carry babies in an ideal world and a lot of people expected me to go first as I am 4 years older than she is but i had only just qualified as a midwife and wanted to practice for a few years and i also need to lose a lot of weight.

I think it must be hard to hand over the baton if the journey does not go your way and we always said we would not stop trying with Amber until it was successful - I'd be devastated if i felt she didn't support me to carry the second baby or if my journey was longer than hers that I would need to worry that she would be getting impatient with me, luckily the further into this journey we get I feel confident that will never be the case. I have loved watching and supporting her through this pregnancy and it has actually made me think that carrying isn't AS important to me as I thought it was, as I feel totally connected to the baby as mine and to the whole pregnancy, the only thing that makes me determined to do it is a massive curiosity about labour - probably because it;'s what I do for a living but I would love to experience it myself.

M2M - we have had the surrogacy comment as well, particularly going in for the third cycle in addition to why don't you adopt, why don't you go and have a one night stand etc etc - I think the complexities of a two-oven relationship will sometimes never be apparent to some people!! 

Strawbs, Lucky, Kezza         good luck x


----------



## Strawbs78

morning ladies!

Ive not had anyone suggest a surrogate or adoption option to us thus far, I think my head might explode if they did! hahaha..  Atleast we can all talk about how we feel which is better I think than thinking its too taboo to talk about.. Im hoping it doesnt come to that and my 'oven' doesnt let me down again..

I finally hit peak this morning on the monitor, Ive had some pain where I 'imagine' my ovary to be on the right side since yesterday afternoon but it seems to be easing, it was really hurting last night, I was worried it was stuck!! hahaha 

Im really trying to keep it real and not get my hopes up that it has worked first time since the mc but given we got the smiley faces and now the peak this morning I am really hopeful.. Lets hope the fall down to earth in two weeks isnt too hard!

xx


----------



## M2M

*Strawbs*, sending you all the luck in the world.    The fact that you did conceive last time is brilliant and a really positive sign that it's likely to happen again soon. I have spoken to loads of people who conceived (and went on to have babies) on the first cycle after a m/c. Keep the faith. 

*Pinktink*, we haven't had the adoption comment but that's probably because we've been there and done that!  I'm glad I don't have to put up with comments about adoption on top of everything else. Although after the adoption fell through we had a lot of people suggest "Why don't you foster instead?" What makes people think that a) fostering is the same thing as having your own family (either naturally or through adoption) and b) that we would be approved for fostering after being rejected for adoption?  The process is just as brutal!


----------



## lucky2010

I am lucky that I have a DP who has absolutely NO desire to carry a child.... just to bring them up and love them... as I have enought broodiness for 2 as well!!


My sister asked if we'd considered adoption after I found out about my low AMH and other people at work ask too. I just don't enter into a conversation about it as I get too upset!


Why when on the 2WW does your body create all these symptoms that aren't there when you're not on the 2WW?! I've had abdo cramps for the last 24hrs ... I'm going    and can't wait for this 2ww to be over, still got another week left.... aaarrrggghhhh!!!


Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## BobbyS

I've had the adoption comment a few times from a couple of friends, it really infuriates me, doesn't matter how many times I tell them I want to carry my baby, they keep on about it. They even get adamant with me saying that there are so many children that need good homes, I have to keep defending myself for wanting my own baby! Neither of these friends have children or are particularly maternal so they don't understand. 

DP has said she doesn't want to carry at all. She said she had a good think about whether she could when I was in hospital but knew then 100% that she couldn't. Which is fine as I have enough broodiness for the 2 of us!  

DP's sister is religious and said to DP on skype before Christmas that maybe the difficulties I am having getting pregnant 'are for the best'....   DP hasn't spoken to her since.... how do you recover the relationship after that?!?!

Strawbs, that sounds like ovulation pain and Rach, keeping everything crossed that this is your month!!

xx


----------



## Han2275

Bobby - that is such an insensitive and hurtful comment from DP's sister  

Now that DP and I have both been so lucky enough to carry, she now knows exactly where I am coming from re the desire to carry again. We both wanted to experience pregnancy and birth and DP always though she would be fine just doing it once. We both now feel that for us, carrying a child has just made the desire to do it again even stronger!!! It's as if something is switched on in your brain after the birth  . It has no reflection on how we feel about each other or our children. It broke my heart when DP found it so hard to get pregnant and I told her we would keep going whatever as I knew it would destroy her if she gave up. I will never forget my own wonderful labour but I will also never forget being with DP every step of the way as she brought DS2 into the world. It is such a different experience to your own labour as none of it is a blur and I got to see him arrive and held him on my chest straight away, as DP did with DS1  . We both agree that we also feel no differently towards our boys. Infact I am totally besotted with DS2 at the moment and DP and DS1 are very close right now. They are both so amazingly different and bring us so much happiness (and of course stress at times  ).

I spoke to a friend the other day who has 3 boys. I asked if that was her family complete and she said she 'ached to carry another child'. I totally understand what she is talking about  . She just has her husband to work on  

I just want to wish loads of luck to everyone on their 2ww and those who will hopefully be starting soon


----------



## Strawbs78

Lucky - I defo had cramping prior to my bfp in Dec, My symptoms were 2dpo sore boobs for about 5 days, then total radio silence until about 4 days prior to when I tested (I tested 3 days early) I started to get period type cramps and I thought to myself jeez louise I am about to get a cracker of an AF, what I thought was bad PMT (snapped at my boss for the first time in my working career) and sore boobs again but all of that I could totally equate (besides the cramping) to my AF about to come on - why cant your pee turn blue or something to give you a clear indication! haha..

Bobby - that is bl00dy awful that she said that, Im not sure I could ever recover from that..

Han - so number 3 potentially in the running soon? Now that you both have the urge to carry again how will you decide?

M2M : I often hear about people who have gone on to concieve but its just so nervewracking and Im really hoping it was just a one off.  Apparently you are more fertile for the first 3 months post a mc so Im hoping that will work in my favour for sure.. Just concentrating on keeping pretty zen at the moment.. 

AFM : if I could just get to one I'd be over the moon, Ive always wanted 2, no more than 3 whereas DW always wanted 4!! I think we are now realising we may just get two if we are very lucky and Im cool with that..

Roll on end of Feb!

xxx


----------



## Han2275

Strawbs - as much as I want to be TTC #3, I have to keep my sensible head on and realise that we have to wait as trying to move house at the mo, DP finishing her masters, and DS2 just too young right now. We want to enjoy him for longer before we start the whole new baby thing again  
We both always wanted 3, which has now changed to 4!!! But we also try to keep our feet on the ground as #3 may not even happen  . I guess its one step at a time and just be so thankful for what we do have


----------



## Kezza78

WOW!! Seems like I've got everyone thinking!!

We've always known that we both wanted to carry but just decided that I would go first as when we first started out DP had only just started a new job and wouldn't have qualified for maternity leave. We just didn't realise it would take this long! I'm just very grateful that she does want to carry as our dream to have a family might not happen if it was just left to me ! Hopefully the hospital will have some answers I can continue in a couple of years!

As for the adoption comments we get them all the time! People just don't realise the urges we get to carry our own children!!

So we are officially in the 2ww!! To just get a BFP would be amazing, fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## lucky2010

Good Luck Kezza and Strawbs xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Good luck Kezza, Good luck Lucky and Good Luck me (he he)..

there had better be some dancing bananas on this thread soon!!!!!! xoxox


----------



## Strawbs78

forgot to ask sorry, Rach - when do I stop peeing on the sticks for the monitor now Ive reached my peak? I cant remember what I did at the beginning of December.

thanks x


----------



## lynz26

Hello all,

can I join you? I'm currently 9dpiui and really starting to struggle with this bl**dy 2 ww! I have had some cramps on day 7/8 and I am completely bemused by it all ..... I honestly have no clue what by body is doing. This is the first time I have had the urge to test early, although I know nothing good will come of it.

This is iui no.3 and the first with gonal f. Feel like I am going bonkers lol x

sending my best wishes to everyone going through this process xx

Take care xx


----------



## Kezza78

Strawbs, DP just uses an old stick after the first peak as it's programmed to give you another peak then a high then back to low x


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks rach! 

Welcome lynz, are you going to test early? I tested early when I got my bfp so it can go either way I guess.. 

Xx


----------



## lynz26

Hi Strawbs78,

just mentioned testing early to dp and got an instant 'no'. doesn't look like I'll be testing before Monday lol x

I'll have to wait and see x


----------



## lynz26

Sorry Strawbs78,

how is your 2ww going?


----------



## lucky2010

Welcome lynz! I always test early and always regret it as I then torture myself thinking it still could be positive!! I'm not due to test till wed next week and also have cramps/ backache. I'm on 2ww number 11 this time and am giving up hope:-(

Kezza, that's a good idea about peeing on an old stick. I usually only pee till I get my first peak as I know it always says the same thing after that... Is prob not the right thing to do!

I'm struggling this time.... Sssssoooooo long left to wait!!!!

Good luck to all,

Rach xx


----------



## lmb15

Just a quickie to say good luck for the 2ww everyone. I hope you're better disciplined than I was and wait till otd!
I have my fingers crossed for you.
Lisa x


----------



## Strawbs78

morning morning morning.. Well 3 days in my 2WW and Im wishing I could speed up time!  Its all Im thinking about haha.. I need to somehow get a grip..

How are we all this morning?

x


----------



## lucky2010

Morning! Day 20 of 26. Very grumpy and can't believe I have to wait another 6 days!!!

This is torture!

X


----------



## Kezza78

Morning,

*Rach* I'm rooting for you hun, hopefully this will be it!! 6 days will fly by. Will you be testing early or waiting it out? As for the CBFM stick, we just insert an old stick don't even pee on it! Seems to work .

*Strawbs* Still can't believe we're only 3dpo, still I'm sure it will fly by. Need to find things to do to take our minds off it!

Welcome *Lynz* this forum is great and everyone is soooo friendly. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## pem

Quickie from me, just to wish you girls loads and loads of          and

  

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks Pem!  All that babydust Im hoping will help!  

Ive looked back over the thread when I got my bfp and im not getting the sore boobs like I did last time so I cant help but think it will be a bfn this month, obviously it is super early and maybe the symptoms for each one are different do you think?

Ive got today off as holiday and I am chillaxing pre lunching with a friend..

how are we? xx


----------



## lucky2010

Morning. I'm day 21 of 26 and not hopeful either. Have our consultation today so will hopefully formulate a plan.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Strawbs78

Let me know how you get on honey xx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi, just wanted to wish all those on a 2ww the best of luck and baby dust   

Rach, also lots of luck for your consultation today, I hope you come out with a positive plan (but more so hope you dont need it!) x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi ladies, morning! Question re the cbfm I slept through my testing window this morning so didn't pee on a stick but out a clean stick in.. Do you thunk that's ok or have I totally messed up the way the monitor will now read my cycle? *anxious* xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Ps I was due for a low


----------



## lucky2010

I never pee on a stick after I've got my first peak. It is programmed to say the same thing after the first peak for everyone so I'm sure it'll be fine xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Thank you!!! X


----------



## lucky2010

Tmi but I've just developed piles (ouch) :-( not been constipated or anything... I still live in hope it's because my circulating volume has increased but doubt it!! X


----------



## lucky2010

Day 23 of 26. Once more I'm 99% sure I'm not pregnant at this point    I have piles  , I'm uncomfy and I'm anxious about our ttc journey from here on in.... BIG SIGH   


this is not good for my head!!


How is everyone else doing?


Rach x


----------



## Strawbs78

Bloody hell how did that come on? Have you tested hon or would you feel worse if you did? I tested this morning and even though I knew it wouldn't even show up if I was it was just something I needed to do - this 2ww makes you do crazy things!! 
Xx


----------



## BobbyS

Morning ladies, 

A quick question re CBFM - Strawbs - I know you like this product!   I haven't used mine for a while and I thought I usually only had 2-3 days of high fertility (28 day cycle, usually ovulating day 13-14) but I am day 9 today and have had a high this morning (and lots of EWCM). We may be doing natural IUI at the clinic this week and thought ovulation would be on Friday but I guess it might be Thursday now!

I know it varies for each person but how many days do you normally get a high before a peak?

Also, have you ladies cut out caffeine? I really really struggle with this and I only usually have 1-2 cups of coffee a day. But if I don't have any I get bad headaches and am really irritable so my thoughts are it's better for me to have 1 cup and feel good all day but have heard even 1 cup cuts your chances of conceiving by half..... what to do....?!?!?

How you feeling this morning?

Bobbyx


----------



## Strawbs78

morning bobby!

yes this is my favourite subject hahahaha..  Well My first time I got 4 lows, 4 highs and 2 peaks followed by a high..  This time (and it is because my miscarriage mucked up my cycle) I got 7 lows, 3 highs, 2 peak and 1 high...  About 4 or so days before I got my peak I got loads of EWCM and then it just disappeared and I thought for sure I had missed it and the monitor wasnt picking it up.. I also peed on the OPK (clearblue) just for reassurance, I got the smiley face two days before I got my peak and on the day Im positive I ovulated in the PM (next day I got a peak) I got LOADS of EWCM again..  I think trust the monitor as it will definitely tell you when you hit your peak but for reassurance maybe pee on the OPKs also to give you an indication..

does that help? x


----------



## M2M

*Bobby* I have managed to cut out caffeine entirely, but it took a while and you can't do it overnight. I found that going cold turkey just resulted in unbearable headaches like you're experiencing now. Mine was with (very strong!) tea rather than coffee. So what I did was cut down from 2 cups a day to 1 cup a day for a week or so, then every other day for a week, and replaced with Redbush tea in between. Now I've actually converted to Redbush tea completely and don't even like the taste of caffeinated tea anymore. 

So I honestly think it's possible to avoid the headaches and still cut it out, or convert to a decaf version. A nice cup of "proper tea" was one of my comforts in life and I never thought I'd be able to cut it out but I actually feel so much better now I'm caffeine-free, as I no longer get palpitations or the withdrawal headaches when I don't have chance to have a cuppa. Good luck.


----------



## Strawbs78

sorry only just read the rest of your post, yes have definitely given up caffeine, have had 1 cup since July, they say it cuts your fertility by 50% so no way was I taking that risk..  Im lucky I can take or leave coffee so long as I have a nice cup of tea in front of me, maybe start replacing one of your coffees with tea for a couple of weeks and see how you get on and then cut the other one out?  Its a personal thing honey as some people do keep drinking it and are fine but all the literature says to give it up or cut down if you can.. Alternatively to the tea can have a decaf coffee for one of your coffees?

xx


----------



## BobbyS

Yes it does help, cheers Strawbs. I know I usually ovulate on the first day of peak. The thawed out sperm from the clinic only lasts 12 hours so you have to get it right! 

I don't find the OPK's very reliable, I have only once had a line that is as dark as the control, usually it is a bit fainter. But having a scan tomorrow and then possibly every day so they can also tell when I am about to ovulate and from which side. If its the side without the tube I won't do IUI but will start the process of IVF....big day tomorrow!

M2M and Strawbs - thanks for the advice re caffeine, I am a fool to myself as I give up caffeine before TTC each month and then when I get a BFN I start it again but there's only so much you can give up! I've just had a decaf tea   but they say that is full of chemicals so isn't good and it still has a little caffeine, decaf coffee has loads - I always get a little buzz from it!

Rach how are you feeling (sorry about the piles - ouch!   ) and Strawbs, what day are you on now?x


----------



## M2M

Redbush tea is naturally caffeine-free and doesn't have chemicals in it - perhaps try that? I have mine with milk and sugar like I used to have my normal caffeine tea and it takes a while to get used to, but I love it now. Green tea is also meant to be good when TTC "naturally" (i.e. IUI or home insems) as it's mucous-producing, mm nice.


----------



## Strawbs78

Bobby in terms of the OPKs get the clearblue ones (I sound like a bl00dy sales rep of theirs hahah) as you get a circle if you are not surging and a smiley face if you are so there is no guess work at all.. I put up a post the other day with links to cheap ones or they are £20 in boots for 7 sticks.. x


----------



## Strawbs78

ps Bobby good luck for tomorrow!! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## BobbyS

I tried redbush, I'm not a fan    I prefer green tea but it still has some caffeine, not much though. I like peppermint but it doesn't get rid of my moods! Jeppers, I sound like a monster, I'm not but I am irritable if I don't have a little caffeine in the morning so I usually have a coffee for the benefit of colleagues !    Oh yes, caffeine dries up the mucus, another reason not to drink it I guess...

Strawbs, Thanks! Good idea, I have been using the internet cheapies... if IUI is going to happen this week then I will definitely 'invest'    

xx


----------



## lynz26

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I've not been on here much and there haven't been many personals but the 2ww was driving me mad and had to try and concentrate elsewhere. I have followed your journeys and will be with you all of the way.

Anyway, test day for us today.. never got this far before... and its a .....    !!! I am completed stunned and walking round with the HPT in my pocket just so that I can keep checking xx      a bit mad, I know!

Early days I know but we are over the moon xx

Good Luck ladies xxx

Best Wishes, Lyndsay xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi ladies,

I am a lurker! I just wanted to say good luck to you all and to say I gave up caffiene during my first ISCI and felt awful! And have drunk sereval litres a week of my beloved coke in both my successful cycles!

Congrats Lyns 

CLP


----------



## lucky2010

Congratulations Lindsay, fantastic news xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Lynz wooooohhhooooooooo that is amazing!! I did that too with carrying it in my pocket hehe.. Enjoy it gorgeous I am so so so so so pleased for you!!! X


----------



## lucky2010

Having a horrid evening this evening    I'm so fed up of having BFN's and I know that now we won't get another shot at ttc until at least June. 


I always have these symptoms that half make me think I could be pregnant then it always ends in a BFN. This is so so cruel   


SAD


----------



## Strawbs78

Oh rach I'm so sorry hon, it's nothing short of bloody awful.. There is always a chance of a bfp but you are more than entitled to be feeling sad... It's like a cruel joke from mother nature.. I'm here if you need to chat but I'm really holding out a lot of hope for you.. I'm off to Birmingham for work tomorrow so I won't be on during the day but I'll keep my eye out for you.. Are you testing soon? Xx


----------



## lucky2010

tested yesterday (CD23) which was negative. Will just wait for AF to arrive on Friday now as I Know the answer


----------



## Strawbs78

[email protected] babe , I wish I could make it happen for you.. Will you keep trying or take a break till June? I think I'm joining you this month xx


----------



## lucky2010

we'll take a break till after laparoscopy x


----------



## lmb15

Rach - fingers crossed it changes for you.   .

Lisa x


----------



## BobbyS

Rach, keeping everything crossed for you. If it is a BFN tomorrow, I know it is a struggle to wait for the next step but it sounds as though you have a plan and I hope the investigations will be a turning point for you and will get you the BFP you have been longing for   . June seems like far away but you will get there and it will be worth it x

Congrats Lyndsay! Enjoy every moment  

CLP    When I got the forms from the clinic, they asked if I smoked, drank alcohol, took rec drugs etc, but nowhere did it ask if I have a cup of tea everyday   . But I know there is medical research to prove it's not good so I have just had a cup of peppermint this morning  

Had the scan this morning and the follicle is growning on the side with the tube so will be doing IUI this week, whoop whoop, have another scan tomorrow but looks like it will happen Thurs or Fri... even though I have been doing home insem countless times, I feel like now the scarring has gone, this will work.... keeping   and if it doesn't will do IVF. So next week will be back on the 2WW, feels like forever since the last time I was there!

  Strawbs, Rach and everyone waiting....

Bobbyx


----------



## Strawbs78

Well done Bobby (I keep writing booby and having to rewrite it!! hahahah), all sound positive.. Im keeping it all crossed for you, My test date is Monday so another long week to go.. x


----------



## BobbyS

I have had 'booby' a few times - I mean people have written 'booby' a few times!!!!  

How are you feeling strawbs, not long now? x


----------



## Strawbs78

Yo yo booby oh I mean bobby hahahah

Im feeling nervous to be honest..  I am desperate to test before then even though I know there is no point..  Am just going to hang on in there til Sunday..

First response are having a two for one sale at boots btw so you get 4 tests for £10..

How you doing? where are you up to now? x


----------



## BobbyS

It is soooo tempting to test isn't it... but I think you are right to wait  

I haven't hit peak yet, I have a scan at midday today but I think IUI will be in the morning... I did an OPK that the clinic gave me this morning and the 2nd line was there but lighter than the control and as my CBFM is still just high, I think today would be too early... do you know defrosted sperm only lives 12 hours? So don't want to do the IUI too early, best at the point of ovulation...

That is actually a very good deal for first response...I have about 30 preg tests in my draw, internet cheapies but they have been reliable in the past. I said to DP, when I do get pregnant (   ), I am going to test every day until they run out so that I can see that 2nd line every morning  

Are you going to test Sunday or Monday, what cycle day will that be?x


----------



## Strawbs78

I know we talked about the clearblue ones, maybe instead of judging the line go and get yourself a box of those just to give yourself some peace of mind..

I didnt know defrosted only lived 12, gosh that is quite a small window to be able to do it!!

You are funny, when I had my bfp in dec I tested a few times with the conception indicator ones to make sure it was rising, I would have tested every day if I could have1

Sunday is the day before my AF is due, I just figure if it is a bfn I'd rather have the day with the DW doing something nice and having a glass of wine than sat at my desk all day on Monday feeling sorry for myself..  When i tested in Dec I was two days before my AF was due and it was a strong positive i.e. it came up really quickly..

Let me know how you get on today, I'll be sending positive vibes your way at 12.

x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi all!

My other half just turned up to my work with a test and asked me to do it! hahaha.. She obviously has her heart set on it..  Not surprisingly it was negative given Monday is my test date but it was a nice journey back to reality seeing the negative so hopefully I'll be a bit more measured.  Will test again on Sunday..

Will let you know x


----------



## Kezza78

Hey Strawbs, 

It's still really early!! DP wants to test tomorrow morning but think it may be too early! AF is due Sunday. Have you had any symptoms?

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Kez

Im symptom checking like a loonie.. My boobs are sore but honestly Ive poked and prodded them so much Im not bl00dy surprised! haha..  Other than that no, ive defo got some pain going on but instead of last time it was more of a pulling feeling it is more of a sharpish pain where I imagine my ovaries to be so I dont think it is the same.. I dont feel the same as when I got the bfp last time Im reckoning its a bfn..  I just have to tell myself for each month it doesnt work it is an extra £X in the bank and more time I can have off once it finally does happen..

How you feeling - any symptoms? x


----------



## Kezza78

Hey Strawbs,

DP said she has AF like cramps on Tuesday night  (8dpo) and felt uncomfortable on Wednesday morning. She's also complained of bloating and feeling like she's got trapped wind (TMI)! So who knows! 

Fingers crossed for all of us!! 
xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Strawbs turning up at work is something I can just imagine my DW doing!!


----------



## Strawbs78

it really was so sweet actually.. bless her.. I think because we got the bfp in dec we have completely convinced ourselves if it worked then it must have worked this time but Im all about keeping it positive, if it is a bfn I'll have one down day and then just keep on trucking along til we finally get a bfp again!

Babydust and fingers crossed ey!

x


----------



## lucky2010

Definite BFN here.

Good luck everyone else x


----------



## Strawbs78

I did another test this morn and it was negative (I couldn't resist) so my bets are on a bfn this month.. Trying to keep positive but just as a back up and buying myself a new bag on my way in this morning to cheer myself up! Hehe..

Sorry rach honey I wish I could make it different for you! 

I've decided I'm going back on slimming world next week and am going to focus all my attention on that whilst we keep trying 

Everyone ok? Xx


----------



## BobbyS

Morning ladies
Sorry to hear its a definite BFN Rach x
Its still quite early Strawbs, the last time I got a BFP it was the faintest of lines the day before AF was due so still test Sun, keeping everything crossed xx

I had a blood test at the clinic yesterday and they called last night and instructed me to have an injection of pregnyl which will make sure ovulation is today. CBFM shows peak today and IUI is booked in for 3.30  Once on the 2WW, I won't be able to rely on any symptoms as they may be caused by the progesterone I will be taking and the pregnyl so will try even harder not to symptom spot (going to be so hard!!).

I have the day off today but couldn't sleep in, too excited 

Good luck all xx


----------



## Strawbs78

good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Im sending it all your way honey..

Im keeping the faith but Im keeping it real too..  I got myself a bag, a top and some foundation on my way to work today to cheer me up a bit.. I can shop fast! hahahaha

Update tonight please young lady!! hehe..

go sperm  go sperm go sperm!!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Ladies, 

Wow it feels so good to join this thread   I am in my first ever 2WW as have finally plucked up the courage to go for it after healing from ovarian drilling in September...

I feel every emotion in the world right now! 

will keep in touch 

Gem xxxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Gem

Welcome!!  Good luck hon, when is your test date? xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Strawbs 

Thank you for replying i've been following your journey  My test date is 2 weeks today as I literally inseminated this morning. Am so scared!

x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Gem

its a nervewracking time that's for sure!  The 2WW feels like an eternity but maint thing is lots of sleep, water and no stress.

So clear your diary and just enjoy chilling out for sure..    Are you going down the clinic route or the KD route?

xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

We have gone down the known donor route  it's been a long day gonna be a long 2 weeks! Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello  we are going down the known donor route, it just seemed right for us but things may change!  It's been a long day how am I going to get through 2 weeks?! Xx


----------



## BobbyS

Thanks Strawbs  IUI went well except they kept us waiting for nearly an hour and a half and I was a bit worried about the sperm losing its energy waiting for us! But apparently it was 'good sperm' , there are 14000000 of the little'uns in there now, so we are crossing everything and we are officially on the 2WW  

Welcome Gem, its so exciting isn't it   We are on the 2WW at exactly the same time, we can count the endless days together  Good luck!

Xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Glad to hear it went well - we only need 1!!! Fingers crossed to all.. Ill update you on Sunday xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello bobbysuccess that's great that we're on 2WW together  I think even if this isn't BFP then I'm going to be so proud to have got this far.. It's been 16 years to now from beginning of treatment. Strawbs best of luck for Sunday I keep everything crossed for you. Gem xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning girls

How are we?  Well I tested this morning with a clearblue instead of a first response and I got a bfp!!!!!!  The first response is still showing negative - should I trust the clearblue? Very nervous after the mc...

Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Wow strawbs! I'd trust the clearblue because I always think it's much harder to have a false positive than a false negative. How you feeling?   xx


----------



## Strawbs78

I'm feeling ok, I just did another one (drank a glass of water to facilitate the 4th pee of the day) and it came up negative.. Do you think that is because it is so early and after my pee has been diluted by 4 pees the hcg may not be strong enough to show up? I'm stressed now - advice please x


----------



## Glitterintheair

I've never tested (yet!) so I'm not sure about dilution but I think maybe wait til later and do another without drinking so much, just normal amount you would (say after lunch) and see then. This is all such a game! Hugs xxxx


----------



## Strawbs78

I just did some research and apparently hcg is diluted with fluids so considering it was my 4th pee of the day then I'm going to trust the original one which is still saying pregnant 1-2...

I'll defo test again tomorrow with the first pee of the day 

Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Strawbs really hope all is well I thought a positive was a positive you've had no hcg injections to clear from the body


----------



## Glitterintheair

Strawbs definitely test tomorrow  will be thinking of you! 13 days and counting xx


----------



## lucky2010

fab news strawbs!!!! test tomorrow am with first pee of the day. First pee of the day is best as you've not had anything to drink over night therefore the HCG is more concentrated in your urine.


So happy for you x


----------



## Glitterintheair

oh my god am driving myself insane already! I have 13 days to go this is ridiculous!  xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Strawbs! I definitely agree with what others have said, test in the morning so that the test hasn't been diluted


----------



## Mish3434

Strawbs, Its looking good for you.  I've only ever used Clearblue as I have heard that first response isn't as sensitive.  You should test with the first wee of the day or not drink anything for a few hours to make the wee less dilute

Looking forward to seeing another BFP from you tomorrow     

Shelley


----------



## BobbyS

Wow Strawbs, just logged on and saw your post, that is really really exciting  Yes,first morning urine that has been in bladder for at least 4 hours is best. Will keep everything crossed for tomorrow morning, let's us know straight away!! 

AFM, first anxieties have kicked in, did my BBT this morning which showed I hadn't ovulated yet and then got strong ov pains at 12pm, nearly 24 hours after sperm was thawed... Anyone (or anyone know of anyone who) got pregnant with IUI thawed sperm that had been defrosted that long, I read and was told it only survived 12 hours...  Can't do anything about it now and am trying not to stress about it. 

Gem, I have started the crazyness...
Well done for getting this far! Wishing you lots and lots of luck!

Good luck for the morning Strawbs!

Bobbyx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi ladies 

Bobby I don't know anything about frozen sperm and iui, surely if they gave you the shot it would have made you ovulate quickly? Can you call the clinic and ask?  Don't let it get you stressed hon ( i know easier said than dine) as v important to keep a positive frame of mind....  Keep me posted!! Right now it's been fertilized and isbtravelling towards the uterus for implantation in about 5ish days - keep visualizing that

AFm I have just come home early from dinner at a friends as vomited a couple of times and kept getting waves of nausea - all good signs!! I got early sickness last time too..

Sorry for any spelling mistakes I'm on the iPad

I will update you all tomorrow..  

Xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning ladies!! 
It is definitely a bfp!!!   I am so so so happy!! If I coul access the dancing bananas from my iPhone I'd put 100 on! Hahha   

Defo nervous due to mc last time but I'm hoping the little bean sticks this time..

I'm off back to bed, so I'll chat later just want to let you know..

If it's ok I'll be sticking around on this thread til I feel safe to move to the bumbs thread as want to get past the 6 week mark but promise I won't talk about the bfp as I know sometimes it can be hard.

Xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Strawbs that's amazing! I woke up early just to check   please stick around on this thread we feel safe having you here too.. Xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks gem really appreciate that! How you feeling? X


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello  I'm feeling like the next 2 weeks can't go quick enough! But actually I'm alright, just relaxing and being positive   bet you can't sleep xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Nope I'm wide awake hahahaha...

The 2ww is always an eternity I think that is why I always test a couple days early so it doesn't seem so long hahaha..best thing you can do is early nights, yummy healthy food and lots of water / cordial..  What day are you on now? How is dp holding up? X


----------



## Glitterintheair

I'm only on day 2 but have got so much coming up the next week at least I will be half way through. Dp is great, she's wrapped up in the rugby haha bless. The cat is trying to steal my weetabix while I type! It's all good x


----------



## BobbyS

Yey yey yey!!! I am also on my phone otherwise I would be adding lots of dancing bananas!!! 

So pleased for you strawbs. You are a great support so please hang around for just a couple more weeks to get us through 

Really really happy for you   
xxxxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Will do bobby thanks!! How are you feeling? Feeling good and relaxed? 

Oh ans morning btw haha.. Gorgeous day.. We are meant to be driving up to Hertfordshire today to take a look around in case we ever get the urge to move out of London so that should be great nausea depending..

Xx


----------



## BobbyS

Better take a plastic bag Strawbs! We are moving out of London this year hopefully but going down to the coast - Brighton, its days like today when the sun is shining that make me want to call the estate agent straight away!

I'm a bit better today but my BBT is very slow to increase, before my pregnancies my BBT went up very obviously the morning after ovulation, now it creeps up, weird...

Good luck with the journey and enjoy the sunshine pregnant lady  xx


----------



## Han2275

I always follow this thread and I just wanted to say how pleased I am that you got another BFP, Strawbs  
   that this LO sticks!!!

Lucky - I hope you soon start your new TTC journey. It is very hard 'letting go' of the DI way and moving on to bigger things, but I hope it's bigger AND better   

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Great news strawbs


----------



## M2M

What fab news Strawbs, I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## lucky2010

Yeah!! Huge congrats Strawbs and DP, great news xx


----------



## Mish3434

Strawbs, Congrats to your lovely BFP, wishing you a happy and healthy 8 1/2 months xx


----------



## Steph29

congrats strawbs thats fab news


----------



## Pinktink

Just for you strawbs,

we know how scary it is to be pregnant after a m/c and couldn't believe it for ages but    all will be well xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks everyone I'm still in shock.. 

Pinktink - hahahaha omg that is gold!! I loved all those bananas!!! Thanks for your well wishes, I'm defo nervous but trying to go with the flow.. In your opinion as a midwife can flying bring on a miscarriage? I am flying to Rome next month and NYC the month after

Thanks xx


----------



## lmb15

Strawbs - massive congratulations!!!! I'm sure this time all will be ok (though you'll never stop worrying!)
Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations Strawbs!!!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello everybody, I'm not going to get too upset but I honestly think I am already having AF symptoms same as I would any other month. My boobs are fit to burst and I only inseminated on Friday so pretty sure it can't be BFP   xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Gem it is way way way too early to tell even if they were AF signs that is mega early for them to arrive.. Unfortunately both times I have been pg Ive been convinced I havent been (and on the months I wasnt I was convinced I was) as the signs are exactly the same as your AF and I mean exactly!  Try to relax hon and get through this week as even if it had fertilised it would still be making the journey down to the uterus to implant so it is vital you chillax this week. xx


----------



## charlruk

Congratulations strawbs!!! Fantastic news!! We live in Hertfordshire, would recommend it its a lovely area!!

We have our 2nd EC on wednesday trigger tonight! very nerveracking after our last BFN! Just ordered our little swimmers! Hope they are good ones!!

Char and chelle


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thanks strawbs for your lovely advice   I managed to get through my shift somehow! I am now relaxing trying to remember even if it doesn't happen this time I WILL be pregnant at some point and I just have to go with the flow until then   time to put my feet up! Xx


----------



## lynz26

Congratulations Strawbs!! Really pleased for you xx


----------



## MandMtb

Strawbs, Congratulations    I am so happy that you have a BFP!  x x


----------



## BobbyS

Char and Chelle, good luck for EC tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you    xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Charluk - good luck for your EC   

We are also from hertfordshire - you should definitely move up here Strawbs, then I could deliver your baby   

Lots of babydust to everyone!

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Wow it's a popular place!! We went to broxbourne and liked it a lot!! Just back from dr a ppt where I cried a  bit - obviously ridiculously emotional!! Talked about mc and how apparently it has no bearing on this pg.. Going for a scan w/c 14th and so cannot wait!! Xxx


----------



## Pinktink

aw we used to live in broxbourne -thats pretty close to us now...

nothing wrong with crying at the doctors, I tend to drive the ones at work mad with "what if..." "should we check for..." etc etc!


----------



## Strawbs78

I real surprised myself and liked the more rural parts and even looked in to how regulsrlynthe trains run from bayford station in to town.. Such a hard decision as you are leaving behind your friends and support network.. It's something we need to mull over a bit more first..

How are we all doing today? 3rd day in a row of not sleeping past 4.15 so thought I would log on and check how the 2wwers are xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Really surprised not real surprised - bl00dy iPad!!


----------



## BobbyS

All good here Strawbs, symptom spotting but putting it down to the progesterone I am taking    

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## charlruk

EC done!! All good!! Wait for call in am to see how many little embryos we have!!! Fingers crossed lots!! Chelle out of it sleeping off the sedation!!
And the 2ww begins!!!!!


----------



## BobbyS

Good luck for fertilisation tonight ladies, sending lots of    your way x


----------



## Strawbs78

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good luck!!!  Im sending you positive vibes x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello having a bad bad day  AF symptoms already and only 5 days past insemination. I know this is my first try but am still upset as was holding out hope... Glitter x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi gem all I can say is keep the faith, I was convinced this was a bfn right up until I tested on sat.. It will happen hon x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thanks strawbs I can only wait and see but I must be positive and remember that a year ago I had never even had a period until i was offered the ovarian drilling which has changed my life   onwards and upwards xx


----------



## BobbyS

Gem,   hopefully this is a good sign for you as AF symptoms are similar to preg symptoms - cramps, sore boobs etc...  I have the opposite, I am convinced it is over because I am not getting symptoms    I usually have strong symptoms by now even when they go before AF is due and I get a bfn.... I've already picked the bottle of wine I am going to have next weekend to cheer myself up! Got acupuncture this evening, maybe that will make me feel more positive   , 

Char and Chelle, let us know the news this morning   

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Bobby dont give up hope yet, with this bfp I didnt get any symptoms and was convinced it didnt work especially as in December when I got the bfp I had sore boobs almost immediately after insemination and this time I didnt..  Hang in there chick!  I know its corny but it aint over til the fat lady sings!!  xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello everybody - idiot alert!   I just did a test on an ovulation stick to see if there was any HCG present. Seriously. I need to get a grip! Lol xx


----------



## Strawbs78

heheheh you are funny!  other than driving yourself mad how are you feeling? x


----------



## Glitterintheair

I know, I am funny (slightly crazy!) I am feeling very very dizzy and also tired? Got to be one or the other... How you feeling? Xx


----------



## Strawbs78

all good here, got my relaxation cd today so Im going to give that a listen tonight.. Im dead on my feet tiredness wise so pretty much on the sofa every night when I get in, all good though Im just taking it as it comes really and trying to chillax..  Are you doing something nice on the weekend to distract yourself? x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Strawbs that sounds good! You enjoy your rest  I am hoping to go for a walk in my nice new duck wellies! Xx


----------



## BobbyS

Gem   Lets hope it rains and you can splash around in your wellies, sounds brilliant and a great distraction from the 2WW!

Strawbs, thanks for the pep talk, I do keep thinking about the fact you had symptoms last time but not this time and it gives me hope  . Enjoy chilaxing x

Does anyone dye their hair? I know it seems like a random question but my greys are seriously showing through and DP doesn't want me to get a retouch tint done because I told her it's not a good idea to dye hair in pregnancy, but I'll look like cruella devile if I am preg and don't dye my hair for the whole 9 months, any thoughts....?? 

Bobbyx


----------



## Strawbs78

Bobby I do and I am in exactly the same boat.. I have done a lot of research and I'm reading that it is fine as not enough gets in through the scalp and basically it's a bit of an old wives tale or at minimum we just know more now so know better...  I'm not sure what to believe to be honest... 

My hair can't go on much longer without it looking very very bad!!! 

What do you think? Xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Ps tried my relaxation cd and it was AMAZING!! They have ones for all stages of the journey for anyone who thinks they would benefit.. Spent a blissful 25mins really coming down off the ceiling xx


----------



## lmb15

Bobby and Strawbs - i dyed my hair throughout pregnancy. I'm naturally blonde but was brunette at the time and dark brown hair and light roots looks awful!!! It's perfectly safe to dye your hair in pregnancy, it's an old wives' tale that says it isn't. Dye away!!!
Lisa x


----------



## BobbyS

Whoo hoo, thanks Lisa, I am at the point where it would be embarrasing if I left it any longer and I don't suit hats   !

Straws, which CD did you go with in the end, sorry if you mentioned it on the other thread. I might invest! As someone who gets stressed easily, I am always looking for methods to relax 

Having a chilaxing night, DP is out, just had fish and chips and I am watching american idol, love it  

Bobbyx


----------



## Strawbs78

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/

Hey hon this is the site, I ordered it first class and got it the next day.. Popped it on my iPod and off I went..

Thanks Lisa things would have become desperate in a week or so!!

X

/links


----------



## charlruk

2 beautiful little embryos in the right place!!! please stay there baby (ies)!!!!       

C & C


----------



## Glitterintheair

xxxxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Good luck c and c!!! Fingers crossed

How is everyone? 

X


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi strawbs

I'm ok, getting exhausted quickly as worked every day but it's ok. At least it's nearly the second week! Oh and I made it out in my wellies   xx


----------



## BobbyS

Excellent news C&C hope other C is resting and you both have lots of luck !

How are you Strawbs, how are you feeling?

8DPO...only another week to go *sighs*, feeling fairly relaxed about everything but time is still dragging. One good thing, I have resolved not to test early and want to leave it until Saturday which will be 14DPO ...so don't have to have to face work if it is a BFN. That's a first for me!! 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Sorry everybody TMI coming up! Are your nipples supposed to be more tender if you're pregnant than if you're ovulating? Sore  x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi all

Booby gosh you are good I always said it but never made it, well done honey..  You feeling positive?

Gem - yes most definitely that is a symptom.. How you feeling?

Afm I'm feeling good albeit I've never been so tired in my life, last night I had friends over and whilst dw and them were playing guitar hero I had to go to bed at 9! I didn't wake up till after they left.. I'm still worrying a lot but trying to keep calm 

Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi strawbs 

im feeling ok thank you 


having a busy weekend off to watch DP coach her rugby team this afternoon then off into birmingham tonight! 5 days to go...

you rest up  

xxxx


----------



## BobbyS

50/50 Strawbs...

Your body knows best Strawbs, get lots of sleep  When is your scan?x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Bobby 

Not till the 21st so a long old wait unfortunately.. 

I'm keeping super hopeful for everyone. You are in the home stretch!! Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

At last! Been a long 8 days  xx


----------



## BobbyS

Strawbs, the 21st will be here soon enough and then you will be far enough along to see a lovely heartbeat  

9DPO....I had an invitation to a friend's babyshower this morning and I made an excuse not to go.... what with everything I've been through/going through I just couldn't face it, I know that's bad but just not emotionally strong enough at the moment...

C&C hope you are OK, the 2WW can be difficult but try to do lots of nice things like watching comedys/feel good films and going for nice meals, treat yourselves  

Hope everyone is OK and good luck!!!

Bobbyx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey bobs

It feels like an eternity!! I'm hoping it goes quick enough but to be honest right now I'm just hoping I make it that far.. 

I know what you mean re the baby shower I had one recently and it was for one of my best friends so I had to go and it was super hard.. I'm glad I did it but it killed me whilst I was there..  Do only what you feel comfortable with as I have to say if it wasn't for a super close friend that I see a few times a week I'm not sure I would have gone..

Countdown on to Friday? 

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

I tested this morning  I'm a failure


----------



## charlruk

So sorry. sending hugs, you are not a failure.


----------



## Strawbs78

Gem if your test day is Friday it is way too early to tell.. Give it a few days.. Which tests are you using? X


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello, using the clearblue digital - obviously came up not pregant and I have a site tummy.. It's ok, I knew it would never work the first time but angry with myself for testing early xx


----------



## Strawbs78

I hope for you it changes honey, pls don't give up hope x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thanks honey .. Obviously not meant a site tummy a sore tummy   time for bed x


----------



## BobbyS

How is everyone this morning?

CD11... been getting AF pain since last Friday and had AF pain all day yesterday and it was quite bad last night    On a normal cycle I get AF pains for 7-10 days before AF is due, every month I am TTC I convince myself it is stretching pains, but no, it's AF   anyone else get this or should I mention it to the consultant, doesn't seem normal to me but I guess it might be...

Clinic said I should test on Friday so I can go in for a blood test and get more progesterone before the weekend if it is a BFP, but I am on my own at work on Friday and I can't face the thought of being miserable on my own all day so am still going to leave it till Saturday, I have enough progesterone to last till Sunday evening so I can always get more Monday morning if needs be... it's so tough to keep positive when you have had your hopes dashed for the last 2 years.... listen to me, sounding very sorry for myself!   I am on my own today as well (colleague is off until Tuesday) so that's probably why!!! 

Anyway enough maudlin prattle from me, anyone got any    they can add to the board   ?!!!?!? xx


----------



## M2M

Quick post to say that as of today I am on the 2WW! I am now PUPO with two lovely blasts, which thankfully both survived the thaw.   OTD is 27th March.
Good luck to those testing soon! Sending you loads of     for plenty of BFPs on here soon.


----------



## southern_angel

Fingers crossed for you M2M, sending lots of      

Angel


----------



## Strawbs78

HI everyone

How is it going?  How is everyone?

M2M - good luck!!

Bobs - you doing ok?

Gem - any change?

xxx


----------



## BobbyS

Still having strong AF cramps, testing Sat but am pretty sure it's a bfn.... have already picked the bottle of wine and the meal I am going to have with it saturday evening   ! Will let you know x


----------



## Strawbs78

It's nOt over yet so I'm keeping lots of positive thoughts heading your way x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey strawbs 

So glad all ok with you! Been wondering how you were  still lots of cramping for me too but no sign of period.. 2ww over tomorrow so going to test then.. Have finally reached the 'what will be will be' stage   xx


----------



## BobbyS

Gem, have a look at this thread, I've been reading it this afternoon and it has made me feel a bit more hopeful!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi bobby wow that's scary/amazing!! Am in all honesty utterly freaked out as my cycle goes I should have been on today   but not testing until tomorrow.. Eek help this is the weirdest feeling xx


----------



## lmb15

Hey,
We've come to join you on the dreaded 2ww! Laura had 2 grade 1 embies transferred this morning. Just hoping one of them sticks. Will read through posts later on and write personals.
Lisa x


----------



## Glitterintheair

AF just arrived.. I feel ok


----------



## Strawbs78

So sorry gem, hope you have a bottle of wine at the ready.. Will you try again right away or not sure yet? 

Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thanks strawbs, I really do feel alright.. Just expected it really.. Will try straight away with my donor he's great and I feel more ready now I've done one insemination. Might go slightly ahead of my ovulation date this time.. Xx


----------



## lmb15

Gem - bug hugs  . I hope the timing's better on the next go and you get your bfp really soon.
Lisa x


----------



## BobbyS

Sorry Gem  , only 2 weeks to go and you'll be back on the rollercoaster   x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Ah thanks guys you are lovely  just relaxing and enjoying my morning in front of the tele.. Lots to look forward to the next few months so not going to get too wrapped up I'll just keep trying. I'm thinking maybe inseminating Wednesday 23rd, I have 29 day cycle but would rather go ahead of my ovulation date than miss it, what do you guys reckon? Xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Gem did you get the ovulator predictor sticks? 

I after a while invested in a clearblue fertiliy monitor vs just using the sticks prior to that and it worked both times I used it.. 

X


----------



## Strawbs78

Ps if you are a 29 the that should have had you ovulating circa day 15 - did you insem around that time? X


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi strawbs 

Yep I've got the clearblue ones, I like the little smiley face because it's foolproof! (kind of!) so going to look a bit more at dates and hope for the best. Donor very understanding so will mail him. Not sure why but aiming for 23rd, maybe even 22nd as I have to work around shifts xx


----------



## BobbyS

BFN 

Next stop IVF... Just worried about the very strong cramping I get from the time implantation would occur until AF. When I am TTC, the cramps are as strong as when I have AF and last over a week, I'm worried by body is rejecting an embryo? Thought the removal of scarring would have stopped that...Anyway will speak to doc about it, might have another hysteroscopy to check things out as don't want to spend all that money and have all those drugs if there is no chance of it working  .

Ho hum...anyway DP is making me a lovely rich strong coffee and then tonight its red wine and a cheesey dish - I gave up dairy, but sod the acidy stomach .

Good luck to everyone who is still in the 2WW, will be following your progress and sending lots of *positive smileys*  xx


----------



## Strawbs78

So sorry honey, it's so unfair sometimes.. Sending you some big hugs and I'm here if you need to chat..

Xoxoxo


----------



## BobbyS

Thanks Strawbs I appreciate that, and thanks for responding xx


----------



## lucky2010

sorry Bobby.... hugs xxx


also sorry Glitter... xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thank you  been on night shifts and am tired and emotional.. Wondering if this is something I can actually go through it. Lost my positivity now.. X


----------



## lmb15

BobbySuccess - sorry this time didn't work out for you  . Fingers crossed you get some answers at your review.
Lisa x


----------



## M2M

*Bobby* and *Glitter* - So sorry to hear your news.   
*Lisa and Laura* - How are you girls getting on during the horrendous 2WW?   

As for me, I am doing okay... at least a lot better than I have been in my previous 2WWs. I am now 6dp5dt and have absolutely no desire whatsoever to test early, whereas in my previous cycles I had already tested by now. I feel much calmer this time around and am keeping up the PMA. It's hard because I don't feel anything really, but there's something keeping me going. I hope that's a good sign.  Isn't the 2WW awful, really? I wish I would have some symptoms but all I've had is backache and the odd twinge which I'm pretty sure I had on my previous 2WWs too... oh well, less than 2 weeks to go now!


----------



## Strawbs78

M2M Im totally sending you loads of positive vibes your way, I hope the bottle tops are snuggling in tight right now!!  The 2WW is bl00dy awful, I have a straight friend and her and her hubby are trying and are so relaxed about it and arent even tracking Ovulation dates or AF's really and I thought god that would have been a fantastic way to do it.. O'well at least we are getting to do it and we can test early if we need to hehe.. 

I'll keep my eye out for updates xoxoxo


----------



## M2M

I know what you mean *Strawbs*! Sometimes it astounds me when I hear the news of straight friends of mine "just getting pregnant" from having nice romantic naked cuddle time.  I spend so much time reading this forum that I forget that most people do actually do it that way. I think it's amazing really that with all the drugs, timing, perfect little embryos, etc. I have had put back directly into the correct place in my body on two occasions that they have not stuck... and yet some people fall pregnant after a drunken fumble which just happens to be at the right time of the month! It's incredible really!

It does frustrate me sometimes thinking that if my DP produced sperm we would've had sooooo many attempts at it over the past few years. We started trying to have a family with the adoption process back in 2007 and I just think that it would probably have worked by now if we'd had sperm "on tap" - eww gross, that sounds horrible. 

But then I think how lucky we are that we have this opportunity. If we had been lesbian couples back in the 1950s/1960s for example I expect we would've been childless so it really is the best time to be a broody lesbian now, eh??!

How is pregnancy treating you?


----------



## Strawbs78

Exactly we would have probably married a guy in order to have a baby and it would have ended in disaster I bet!  

I agree it was a totally reality checker for me when they were talking about given Ive been at this (albeit not solidly) since 2008!!  They did seem very relaxed though and I thougth for them it was fab..  it was funny as they both said they hadnt given up coffee and both DW and I let a gasp hahaha.. 

It is treating me well, Im hoping I can still be on here for a bit longer? Im happy to not be though if it makes anyone uncomfortable and honestly do say so dont say no its fine to spare me as Im very aware that I should be going over to the other threads. 

I have been on a bit of a rollercoaster that's for sure but yesterday was quite monumental for us as it was when we mc'd last time but we came through unscathed and Im vomiting daily at the moment and was asleep by 6.45pm last night for a nap!!  ive got my scan next week which I think once I get through that Im hoping the nervousness eases a bit..

love and babydust to all

xoxo


----------



## Strawbs78

ive just re-read my post and it is probably not right for me to be on here as I dont want to make anyone feel uncomfortable, this is a haven for people that are trying, well at least it was for me..

Im going to continue to lurk but I wont post.

Good luck ladies and I hope that I'll be lurking seeing you all with BFPs very shortly.

love
jules xo


----------



## Hales :)

M2M - Well done you for not testing yet! Our last cycle was entirely different mentally, so I'm hoping the change in attitude bodes well for you guys 

Strawbs - I'm not sure the nervousness ever eases - but try to enjoy it!  

xx


----------



## M2M

Well *Strawbs* I certainly don't mind you posting in here. There are so few of us LGBT 2WWers at the moment... think it's just me and *lmb15* at the mo' isn't it? It's a bit different to the "mainstream" 2WW/pregnancy threads which are soooooo busy. It would be a quiet thread if nobody else posted.  Actually may get my friend from my clinic to pop over here too as she's on the 2WW as well.

Sorry to hear you're still pukey but it's meant to be the sign of a healthily developing bubba so try not to worry too much. I am sure your scan will be good.


----------



## Glitterintheair

Strawbs I forbid you from leaving just yet! I don't even know you and you were my support during 2ww   how else will I find you? X


----------



## bagpuss1

Even if you're still posting here when I'm in my 2ww, I wouldn't mind at all!!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Really?? Thanks girls that really means a lot.. I'm just not ready to jump over to the other threads yet.. 

I'll hang about to sure and be here for every 2ww for as long as you'll have me..

I've grown so attached to this thread and al of you haha

Xx


----------



## lmb15

Strawbs - stay on the thread!! It's really good to have a success story with us   

M2M - we're hanging in there!! It's bloody hard though. We've tested already, to amke sure the trigger shot is well and truly gone, as it's unlikely we'll last till otd! I;'m very impressed you're holding out!

Laura's been feeling like AF's coming since sunday   . No cramps or bleeding just that "feeling". Really hoping it's not that.

Lisa x


----------



## M2M

Ahhhh *Aisha*, nice to see you on here. I promise it's not like the usual 2WW threads... it's very quiet and there's only me and *lmb15* on the 2WW at the moment, so really not scary.  I knew you were going to test early but you're right, it does totally drain your PMA, because of course you think that you'll be the one who has unrealistic levels of HCG in your blood and it'll show up sooner than is actually possible.  I was the same on my previous two 2WWs but this time, nope, the pee sticks are staying in the bathroom storage box until a week on Saturday at the very earliest! 

*Lisa and Laura* - Awww well I read that one of the most common early pregnancy signs (prior to testing) is AF cramps so I am still keeping everything crossed for you girls! Come on little embies!   

*Strawbs* - You stick around here for as long as you need to (and then some... because we'd miss you if you left!  ) I expect the pregnancy/BFP threads are still a bit daunting for you so I can totally understand why you'd want to stay here.

*bagpuss* - How are you doing? Made any decisions yet about trying again?  I just love that pic of Edie - it makes me smile every time I see it - such a beautiful and happy little girl.

*Glitter* - How are you doing? 

*hales* - I really hope the difference in my attitude this time means something! I almost feel like it's my first cycle, I feel THAT different. I don't know whether I'm just in a better place emotionally or if it's because of the new diagnosis (Hashimoto's) which came after my last failed cycle (so I'm on different drugs this time) or what it is... just feeling a lot of PMA even though really, I don't feel different physically. Oh well it can't hurt!  Anything to make the 2WW less torturous!


----------



## charlruk

Hi All,
I frequently hack into my partners account to see how everyone is getting on (secret is now out - although I'm sure she won't be too surprised!).  We are also on our 2WW - I'm sure the reason she has been so quiet is because I've been such a nighmare to live with - i blame the IVF drugs - but....in reality it's this whole situation!  She's enjoying a day of peace at work today!  

This is our second attempt and we're coming to the end of our 2WW - the thought of seeing that negative result again is freaking me out - but trying to think...what will be will be. I put off going to the toilet scared I'm going to have come on.....  All part of the process i know and will hopefully be worth it in the end.

well, good luck to everyone - hope you are managing the anxiety/uncertainty better than i am!  Hoping to see BFP's coming up!

Take care
chel xx
ps - sorry Char!


----------



## BobbyS

Hello ladies,

Sorry I have been AWOL, work has been really busy which is great ... and very distracting! Time is flying as well which is great (note to self, I HAVE to stop wishing my life away   )

Good to see an active thread  

Good luck M2M, Aisha, L&L and C&C, keeping everything crossed for you all, not long now for some of you   

Strawbs, it would be shame for you to move to another thread, you are a great support to everyone here   . How are you hun?

AFM, met with my consultant on tues and I felt very positive afterwards as we have a plan... and have ordered all my IVF drugs which arrive tomorrow, better clear some space in the fridge!


Hi to everyone xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi everyone!

Bobby - that sounds really positive, well done girl..  So do you start next AF?

M2m - how you doing?  Well done for holding out on testing, when is your OTD?

Aisha - welcome to the crazyness!

Gem - how you doing? Must be getting close now?

AFM - I am good..  Still worrying every day but my symptoms have developed in to extreme fatigue daily, vomiting daily,  lower back pain and sore (.)(.) and I am becoming really absent minded! DW says I can now not be responsible for locking the back door or turning the elec blanket off as I keep leaving them open and on! whoopsie...  So i figure so long as all that keeps up I'll be happy.. I have my 7 week scan on Monday and Im anxiously looking forward to that, I keep thinking they wont find a hb but Im keeping positive and that relaxation cd I have really helps.... It was only today I was thinking to myself I didnt feel very P and then low and behold 30 mins later I was throwing up!! *rolls eyes*..

chat soon! xx


----------



## M2M

*Strawbs* - I am doing okay thank you.  My clinic OTD is Sunday 27th March (which is pretty ridiculous if you ask me... the equivalent of 22dpo) but I will be testing on Saturday 26th March so I have the whole weekend to get used to the result (and by that I mean hopefully going out and celebrating with DP!) before returning to work on the Monday.  I did consider testing earlier than that but I'd rather do it at a weekend and I have my mum visiting this weekend... which is possibly a bit early anyway. I am the equivalent of 12dpo today.

May I ask how you felt around this time in your pregnancy? I have back ache, a bit of heartburn and the odd twinge, but not much else. I keep feeling like I should be feeling something more definite... but I know I shouldn't over-analyse. Did you "just know"? Because yesterday I thought to myself... "I've got to be pregnant. I feel pregnant." But maybe that was because I was just so sore, had twinges in my pelvic area, and just felt generally bloated. Some of my PMA has vanished today but I still feel more hopeful than on my BFN cycles.   

*BobbySuccess* - Fab news about moving on to the next step.  Hopefully IVF will give you your much-deserved and wanted baby at last.   

*Chel *- Hello!  Hehe I am sure Char won't mind you hacking into her account!  Glad there are more of us on the 2WW. I know exactly what you mean about the fear of a negative result. Having experienced it twice before I totally understand how horrible and gutting it is, that feeling of not knowing when to stop looking at the damn test stick and willing it to change. Oh I so hope neither of us has to experience that this time around.  Good luck honey.   

*Aisha* - Yep that was my thinking too on my previous cycles... "I will definitely be one of those people who tests positive a couple of days after ET because my embryos are the best developed EVER and will have implanted before I've even put my knickers back on" and so on... but the reality is that there are people like *didabuf* (on our Hull Clinic thread) who tested THE DAY BEFORE THE CLINIC OTD and got a negative. She had triplets 8 months later.  So don't stress honey.

As for me, am still feeling calm but am quite sore. My back has been killing me for several days now and I don't know what is causing it.  It comes on in the mid-afternoon (about 3pm) without fail, and lasts until I go to bed. It makes me feel like a geriatric! I don't get it... I don't usually have problems with my back. I'm wondering if it's a side-effect of one of the drugs (maybe the prednisolone) but hoping it's something my lovely embryos are doing while they get comfy.


----------



## charlruk

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!  We have a BFP!!!!!   , we both cant believe it!! its so crazy all the emotions!! very exciting, and very scary!! 

However we think Chelle is hyperstimulating, as looks about 4 months pregnant already, and has other symptoms too, but could also be some of the side effects of the progesterone. Going to clinic tomorrow for a scan in case.

Char and Chelle.


----------



## M2M

Ohhh gosh *Char and Chelle*, what fab news! Congratulations!    I am thrilled to bits for you. Did you suspect it would be positive? Any symptoms or signs? (Can you see I'm digging here for reassurance?  ) Ahhhhh brilliant news!


----------



## Pinktink

Congratulations to you both 

hope you have a happy and healthy (and ohss free) 9 months xx


----------



## Hales :)

Congratulations both! xx


----------



## lmb15

Char and Chelle - massive congratulations!! I hope the scan goes well and it's not ohss. Best of luck  

Lisa x


----------



## Strawbs78

Congrats woohoooo!!!! That is so fantastic!! I hope the ohss backs off - let us know tomorrow please!!!

M2m - what kind of back pain? Lower back pain is a symptom and I an suffering from it defo!! With my bfp in dec I got sore boobs as 2dpo but this one I honestly had none but I also got a positive result as 12dpo (same with my bfp in dec), on the day I found out defo sore boobs and vomited twice but I think that was a one off as my sickness has really only kicked in this week.. How come they are having you test as 22dpo? Is that normal? X


----------



## M2M

Yep it's normal for my clinic.   I have noticed from chatting to others on here that other clinics advise you to test 10-14 days after a blastocyst transfer but mine is a ridiculous 18 days post-transfer... I don't get why. But the date fits in with when I want to test anyway (don't want to go to work if it's bad news) so I'm happy with that this time around.

It's lower back pain and kicks in mid-afternoon without fail. It's bizarre! Never had it on my previous two cycles. I keep thinking I should be feeling sick so I'm glad to hear your sickness has only just kicked in (lucky you eh   ) - all I've had is a bit of slightly nauseating heartburn.


----------



## Strawbs78

I think heartburn is common too but I don't know for sure as I've never had it.. They say the sickness kicks in at 6 weeks and I can say mine defo came at the back end of 5 weeks - I'm 6+3 and I've vomited 5 days in a row nOw.. I hope it's a bfp fOr you!!! How many dpo are you? 

X


----------



## Strawbs78

Oh and I started getting tonnes of saliva in week 5 x


----------



## M2M

I'm the equivalent of 12dpo at the moment. Oh I so hope it's a BFP, don't think I could stand a third failed treatment. I have done so much this time to help my little embryos stay around and have had stuff diagnosed and treated this time... I just want it to work so much.


----------



## Strawbs78

I am so hoping it works for you this time.. I cannot believe how good you are being with regards to not testing! A tip if you do is steer clear of first response as they kept giving me negatives even though cb dig were saying positive, cb were pos for 3 days before fr gave me a faint pos.. X


----------



## M2M

Thank you.   I don't think I have any First Response tests. I have some of the Superdrug ones which are meant to be good, plus the clinic one which I'll save for the Sunday. Goodness me though the mere thought of testing at the moment makes me feel sick!


----------



## charlruk

Thanks all so much for your support!! It is very much appreciated!! The worry continues until every next milestone!!    

M2M, Chelle was convinced it was going to be negative, as she reckons she felt the same as before, and also the side effects of the progesterone, have such similar symptoms!! its so hard! I feel that she has seemed a bit defferent this time to our negative cycle, but cant really put my finger on it! except the mood changes! (of both of us!! and she will agree with that !! )
Our OTD was meant to be sat, but really wanted to do today as today is our only day off together until next Thursday! and today was 15d post EC. 18 days I can imagine would be stressful 13/14 days is bad enough!!

Strawbs78 will let you know about scan tomorrow. It is good to know some of your side effects to look out for and when they may occur! Maybe a theme for a new thread?!

Thanks again all!

Char and Chelle.


----------



## M2M

Ahhh that is so lovely.   I am so happy for you guys, I really am. You must be thrilled to bits, I can't even imagine!!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Charl - fab idea!!


----------



## bagpuss1

M2M. Thank you so much for your lovely comments about Edie, she really does brighten up my day. I have an appointment at the hospital for 31st March to start the process off and have had my day 3 bloods done and am having day 21 done on 31st March! Its all happened quite fast, perhaps thats not a bad thing... gives me less time to freak out!

Anyway, good luck for testing, I have both mine and Edies fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## M2M

Oooh how exciting *bagpuss*  good luck with it all!!!


----------



## BobbyS

Wow!! Big congrats C&C!!  Hope the scan went well today 

Thanks for your kind words M2M  

Hi and       everyone x


----------



## charlruk

Chelle on way home from scan, she has HS, and has had bloods done, and needs to start clexane tonight for 3 weeks! and no work next week! lots of rest!


OMG though- they said could see 2 sacs! but also said that does not definitely mean that we may see 2 heart beats at proper scan in a few weeks, as scaning now is VV early!Please stay little ones!!    

Very excited/nervous/ and emotional!!! but happy!!
 

Char


----------



## Strawbs78

Char wow maybe twins!!! I'll keep sending good vibes your way!! When is the next scan?

How is everyone else doing? 

Arm I'm good, cream crackered so am headed home to the sofa with the pup and dw.. Bliss!


----------



## charlruk

next scan on monday.

Glad you are well strawbs, glad you are resting lots! 

Char


----------



## lmb15

Char and Chelle - how exciting (about possible twins, not about the ohss!). Hope all's well at the next scan.

M2M - are you going to test early? I was bad and tested 12dpo  . Laura's otd is 25-3-11 which is 18dpo.  I think it's extremely unlikely she'll last till then, and I definitely won't be stopping her testing early!!!   

Lisa x


----------



## M2M

Oh gosh *Char* and *Chelle* how exciting! You must have been so thrilled to see them on the scan... wow. I can't wait to hear about your next scan. 

*Lisa* - The way I'm feeling at the moment I have no desire to test early... and my OTD is 22dpo.  Actually I will be testing at 21dpo (a week tomorrow  )... how is Laura feeling?


----------



## lmb15

M2M - Laura's felt like AF was imminent since around Sunday. She's had the odd twinge but no spotting or cramping.

Well, anyway, she tested this morning and it's a BFP!!!! She's 12dpo so technically 2 days before AF would be due. The line's definitely there!! We're going to see if the GP will do bloods for hcg to make sure it's rising ok. We don't want to get too excited incase it's a biochem or ends in m/c but for the moment we're quietly smiling!  

Lisa x


----------



## Strawbs78

Lisa - bfp!!!!! Wooohooooo!!!! You must be over the moon!!! Yay yay yay yay yay!! 

I was 12dpo also so it must be the magic number!

M2m it must make it even harder to not test early he he .. Stay strong

Afm - super sick today and I'm wishing I was out in the sun!!

Scan on Monday and I am super nervous 

Xx


----------



## lmb15

Strawbs - I also tested 12dpo when I got pregnant with Isaac!! Laura's told me that the test she did on monday (which I didn't see) had a very feint second line on it. That was 7dpo!! (she'd tested a few days before that to make sure hcg trigger was gone and it was).

M2M - i salute your self control!!

Lisa x


----------



## M2M

Oh my gosh *Lisa and Laura* that is such fantastic news!  I'm sooooo excited for you both - wow! Congratulations.    Good luck with the bloods. You must be thrilled!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations Lisa and Laura!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lisa and laura congratulations on your bfp


----------



## welshginge

Wow Lisa & Laura - congrats!!! xxx


M2M - thinking of you & I think not wanting to test is a good thing. I didn't test at all (had bloods done) & I'm glad I didn't. Hang on in there! x


Best of luck to all on the dreaded 2WW! x


----------



## lmb15

Thanks for the congrats  . It looks like we probably won't be able to get bloods done as Laura's got a few late nights this week, so can't get to the gp on alternate days to get them done. It'd be so much easier if I was still at work! Our friend who's a doctor at the local hospital has had 2 failed ivf cycles so don't really want to ask her to do them. Oh well, looks like we'd best learn to be patient!!

Lisa x


----------



## lmb15

Strawbs - best of luck for the scan tomorrow, I'm sure it'll be fine  
M2M - I hope time flies from now till your otd on Tuesday. We've got our fingers tightly crossed for you.  

Lisa x


----------



## M2M

lmb15 said:


> Strawbs - best of luck for the scan tomorrow, I'm sure it'll be fine
> M2M - I hope time flies from now till your otd on Tuesday. We've got our fingers tightly crossed for you.
> 
> Lisa x


Thanks  but not sure where you got Tuesday from as my OTD isn't until next Sunday.  Wish it was Tuesday! But I actually think my clinic has got my OTD wrong, as *Aisha* (also on this thread) is at the same clinic and her OTD is 25th but she had a blasto transfer 3 days after me. So going to ring up tomorrow and check to see if it can be brought forward slightly, especially as my prednisolone runs out the day after I'm meant to ring the clinic with my result.
Good luck *Strawbs* with the scan tomorrow honey!


----------



## lmb15

M2M - sorry, I misread "22dpo" as "22 march"!!!! In theory you can test 9 days after a blast transfer, as that'd be 14dpo, so when AF is due. Our otd was 18dpo. I've heard of some clinics giving otd as 21dpo, which seems rather late. Well, good luck until your actual otd and not the one I made up for you!!!  

Lisa x


----------



## M2M

Yep 22dpo is madness if you ask me. Definitely going to try to change my OTD.   I'm 15dpo today... when did Laura test?


----------



## lmb15

Laura tested 12dpo, as did I. Pregnancy tests are so sensitive these days they can pick up hcg much earlier. It should definitely be positive 15dpo unless implantation was later than normal, as it's the day after your period's due. Nit that I'm willing you to test now or anything!!!!  

Lisa x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some clinics also let you do bloods 2 days before home urine tests


----------



## Strawbs78

Wow so many bfps!! So fabtastic!!! Congrats!!

Afm after a super sick yesterday I'm completely symptom free so of course worried (again!).. Have my scan tomorrow so hoPefulky all will be well.. A friend texted last night saying was "had a moment re my pregnancy and wanted to make sure nothing has gone wrong" - well you can imagine (however irrationally) that has done to me so roll on a hb tomorrow please x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Strawbs wishing you the very best of luck with your scan tomorrow! Will be checking here all day to see your results as I know they'll be bringing a smile to my face   lots of love, Glitter x


----------



## charlruk

It's Chell again this time.....Char at work so able to steal her log in again....

Wow - fantastic news with the BFP's Laura & Lisa and Aisha - congratulations!!!  We're all so lucky - it's obviously early days for all of us - sending lots and lots of luck and love! 

M2M - thinking of you....the wait is so unbearable!!  I had no symptoms - i felt exactly the same as previously when we'd tested negative - i was convinced it hadn't worked - and even walked out the room as the test was working as i saw the negative line appearing on the clearblue test - i didn't give the vertical line time to appear.  Sending you lots and lots of luck and love!

We're ok here - I've got quite a good dose of hyperstimulation I'm told - bloated tight abdomen, pain especially when breathing, a little breathless at times and abnormal bloods...unusual as they only took 11 eggs - but more common with twin pregnancies (i can't have just written that!!!).... i hate having to be off work but know my priorities need to change.  Scan again Monday - so we'll see if there is any improvement - although I'm told this can continue for weeks -I'll be positive and think mine will clear quickly!!

take care all
Chell and Char
xx


----------



## Steph29

That is fantastic news congratulations Lisa & Laura 

Steph x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Congratulations To LMB! and all you other lucky BFP ladies!

CLP


----------



## lmb15

Steph and CLP - thank you!! Laura's going to test again, probably Wednesday, and hope the line's getting darker. I'm gonna have a word with one of my friends tomorrow and see if her husband will do laura ablood form for hcg. She's had random lower abdominal pains today do would be reassuring to see the hcg hopefully rising as normal. 

Aisha - congratulations!!!   

Strawbs - best of luck for your scan tomorrow. I'll be looking on here frequently, awaiting your update after the scan  

M2M - when do you think you'll test? I vote for tomorrow!!!!    

Chell - keep your feet up! I hope the scan goes well tomorrow and that you see the 2 little beans with their heartbeats flickering away.

I've been absolutely knackered since 9pm, yet seem to have managed to while away 2.5 hours doing nothing except thinking I should go to bed 

Lisa x


----------



## BobbyS

Wow, so much to catch up on!

Big congrats L&L and Aisha!!

Great to hear such a lot of positive news, hope its going to be a lucky thread for 2011 

Good luck for your scan Strawbs and hope the OHSS settles down C xx


----------



## Hales :)

Congratulations to all of the new BFP ladies  We were due a spate of BFPs!  M2M I can't believe you haven't tested yet - Definitely sounds like your clinic has made a mistake with dates.

Congrats Chelle & Charl on the double BFP, it takes a little while to sink in doesn't it?


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning all..

Thanks fornthe wishes of luck fir the scan.. It's at 10am and besides the last scan vie never been more nervous..

I'll let you know how I get on..

Hope everyone is doing well this morning!! 

Xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Bloody iPad look at all those errors! It won't let me modify aarrgghh..


----------



## M2M

Morning ladies

*Aisha* - I've said it before and I'll say it again... congratulations!    I'm so excited for you honey. Not long to go now until it's official and you can tell the clinic!

*Strawbs* - GOOD LUCK!!!  I will be thinking of you at 10am and I really hope everything is as it should be. No wonder you are scared but hopefully everything is okay. Sending you lots of positive vibes.    
*Lisa and Laura* - Good luck with the bloods.   

*Chell* - Sorry to hear you're not feeling too great but you have got twinnies on board after all.  How exciting. I hope you feel better soon. 

Well... I decided to ring the clinic first thing this morning as I was getting a bit annoyed with my 3WW.  I needed to get my prednisolone prescription renewed anyway and the nurse I spoke to said I had been given the wrong OTD, which the girls at my clinic had already told me but I had been happy to test over a weekend so didn't question it.

However, they have now changed my OTD to Thursday 24th instead of Sunday 27th!  That happens to be a day DP and I have already booked off work so I am quite happy to have that as my official test date. So will be testing Thursday morning and then going in to the clinic to pick up my prednisolone prescription (which I have to continue for a while whatever the outcome as it's one of those drugs you have to wean off).

My OTD is now 3 days away instead of 6 days away!


----------



## Hales :)

Strawbs - Sorry, I missed my good luck for your scan off! Hope this morning has gone well, I am sure it has! x

M2M - Lovely news - Having the day off looks like it was meant to be, hoping that bodes well for you!


----------



## M2M

Thinking of you *Strawbs*... you will be in there now and hopefully seeing a lovely flickering heartbeat.


----------



## MandMtb

Congratulations on all the BFP's - how wonderful. Hopefully you will be joining them soon M2M *fingers crossed for you*.

Hope the scan has gone weel strawbs x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi girls

I'm back and everything is perfect! Saw the hb (amazing!!) and it's beating at 135 per minute and is perfectly sized.. Very relieved and hoping now it just continues.. Off to mother care to have a mooch and get some bras as I am busting out of mine already xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Just saw all the wishes of good luck thanks girls.. God it is so nerve wracking but I have to say the epu at kings is brilliant 

M2m - I've got a good feeling for you!!

X


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

*Checking in to see if Strawbs has posted an update* (and she has while I was typing!)

I'm glad it went well for you Strawbs!   


Congratulations to all the BFP ladies


----------



## M2M

Ohhhh *Strawbs* I am over the moon for you honey, I really am! I'm grinning like mad here!    Such brilliant news, what a massive relief, phewwwwww... enjoy shopping for those massive bras. You can relax now... well for a day or two at least! 

So happy for you honey!


----------



## lmb15

Strawbs - yippee!!!!!! So so happy for you.  

Lisa x


----------



## charlruk

Strawbs..... Amazing  news!! So very happy for you!!!! Enjoy shopping!!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Strawbs you've made my day      fab news xxx


----------



## welshginge

Congrats Strawbs!!! Don't get too many bras as you'll soon be out of those ones too! x


----------



## M2M

*welshginge* - I laugh every time I see the "1 willy seen!!" bit in your signature. I don't know why, it just cracks me up... can't believe you're already 30 weeks. It's just amazing.  How you feeling?
*Strawbs* - I hope you've had a well-deserved day out shopping. You must be on cloud 9 today!


----------



## Pinktink

Strawbs- we're so happy for you... Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Congrats to all the bfp's -it's so nce to get a few together as it's nice to all go through pregs together -m2m got my fingers tightly crossed - can't believe you haven't tested yet


----------



## Me and Her

Huge Congratulations to all the new BFPs! And great news strawbs on the scan   .

Good luck for thursday M2M.

xx


----------



## M2M

Just a quick post to say I have got my    but am being extremely cautious. My tests are very faint and I'm going  to be asking for a HCG blood test on OTD as I am worried. But for the  moment... I am pregnant, 4w4d, and that is the most pregnant I have ever  been so am trying to enjoy it for what it is. I'm very scared that it's  going to disappear before Thursday but I guess I just wanted to  acknowledge it here because this is cause for celebration (personally,  for me, with my history) whatever happens next.

Sorry I don't  sound more excited but I'm just very worried. I am a bit up and down. I  should be getting stronger positives by now, I know that, as I am 18dpo.  However the "glass half full" part of me is thinking my embies were  average quality and had some cell loss when thawed, plus they had been  frozen so may be a bit slower than fresh embies.


----------



## Strawbs78

oh honey that is fantastic news!!  What kind of tests are you using??

I had a sneaky feeling you were pregnant!!  Keep testing til Thursday and go and spend £30 and get yourself every test under the sun and test with them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yay yay yay yay yay *would insert the dancing bananas but cant access them at work*

xoxoxo


----------



## M2M

I have used Superdrug, Tesco, Clearblue and Clearblue Digital...

Here are my tests... and yes I have been sneakily testing since Saturday evening but they were so faint I didn't say anything. 

Superdrug - Saturday evening / Sunday morning (can't remember which is which but none were really strong wees I had been weeing all night  )
http://www.out-of-square.com/superdrug.jpg

Clearblue Digital Sunday morning
http://www.out-of-square.com/clearblue.jpg

Clearblue this morning
http://www.out-of-square.com/clearblue-18dpo.jpg

I am so nervous.


----------



## Strawbs78

All looks pretty pregnant if you ask me!!

The night ones are always going to be less positive as your urine is so diluted, when i got my first positive remember 4 pees later in the morning it came up negative so the fact you got a positive in the night time means you def have enough hcg going on.. Plus the CB digi says pregnant and wouldnt pick that up unless you had enough.. The last one looks pretty good to me, not faint at all!!

Keep testing til thursday honey but Im telling you now, YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Try not to test too much with those CB digis too much as you go on to see how preg you are as they mess with your mind, I had to give mine away as was driving myself insane..

M2M IS PREGNANT, M2M IS PREGNANT, M2M IS PREGNANT, M2M IS PREGNANT!!!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey guys 

This thread keeps me going during the day it is so lovely    going for my 2nd AI tomorrow 1 day before expected ovulation as that's when my donor is available. Back on 2WW as of tomorrow xxxx


----------



## nismat

Lovely to see a group of BFPs on here!

M2M - I would not call those tests faint results - they are all definitely positive!


----------



## Hales :)

M2M - So pleased for you! And looks very pregnant to me! Below is our 13dpo test , the line is barely there - I think when it takes this long to get pregnant you never can quite believe it - It took forever for us to believe that it was actually happening! Try to enjoy it and not to worry too much, I did have an inkling that you would be  xx

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af215/hales8181/Bamboozles/Photo0215.jpg


----------



## Strawbs78

Gem just wanted to say good luck tomorrow!! x


----------



## lmb15

M2M - congratulations!!! They're definitely positive! When I was pregnant with Isaac, the test line was never anywhere near as dark as the control line, even when I was about 7 weeks. I think bloods are a good idea, if it'll help you relax a bit (not that you'll ever relax fully, I'm sure!).
So, once again, CONGRATULATIONS!!

Laura had a scan today as she was having sharp pains and feeling short of breath. She's got a touch of ohss. Nothing too bad. She had an hcg done at the gp's yesterday-should get results tomorrow. Clinic did some today too, results will be later today or tomorrow. Her recipient's also got a bfp, which is fantastic news. 
I'm off to tidy the house and sort the washing out while Isaac's having a nap.   

Lisa x


----------



## MandMtb

Strawb - glad the scan went well hun, really pleased for you. 

M2M - CONGRATULATIONS, I am so thrilled to hear your BFP, and echo it IS a BFP as those lines dont look faint to me at all. I hope the blood test will help reassure you! 

Lisa - lovely news about the recpients BFP too, and hope all is okay with Laura. 

Glitterintheair - good luck with the insem

S x


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks M&MTB - The worrying just never ends though does it? I kept saying to myself just get to the hb and now Im saying to myself just get to 12 weeks! haha..  

Lisa - hope Laura is ok!

Wow cant believe how many bfps all in the same month!  I am thinking I might need to start a thread for newly preggie peeps who arent ready to move to the preg threads or else this is going to stop being the 2WW thread hahaha.. xx


----------



## MandMtb

Strawbs, yes unfortnatley your right, the worry never ends, even now at 38 weeks pregnant I still worry! It's like you have to keep giving yourself little milestones to get too, and just think of it as your over the first seeing the HB, which is a great - now roll on 12 weeks!    It's great that you and the others with recent BFP's have each other, it's like your own lil birth club x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations M2M!!!


----------



## tricky77

Massive congrats to all the BFP's.......all very exciting (and encouraging!) to see!
im literally only at day one of the 2ww....in our first natural IUI attempt.....so feel like quite a nervous newbie at the mo. but have been reading through a lot of posts on this forum in recent months, and it has already helped my "busy head" so much to read about everyones experiences - and it seems like such a supportive network, i just think its amazing - so thank you all already.
wishing lots of luck to everyone on their own journey's........and will try desperately hard to keep myself busy and distracted over the next 2 weeks!
x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Tricky

Welcome welcome welcome!!  Day 1 down and 13 to go.. Hope it all goes well for you and you are joining the bfp club before long!

J x


----------



## welshginge

M2M - Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I can't tell you how pleased I am for you ! Defo don't do too many CB digital conception ones, they can freak you out!! Congratulations your PREGGERS!

Strawbs, so glad your scan went well.

Good luck Glitter & Tricky. X


----------



## lmb15

Just had phonecall. Hcg is 322, so definitely pregnant. Just need tomorrow's bloods to see if they've doubled from yesterday's. Not got the ohss bloods back yet, will be tomorrow.

Tricky - welcome to the madness!!

Lisa x


----------



## Strawbs78

Congrats Lisa that is fab..

Girls - I have started a thread called 'waiting area' for all us girls who have recently gotten the bfp but arent ready to go across to the pregnancy threads just yet.. 

x


----------



## lmb15

Good plan, Strawbs!!

Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink

yay - M2M thats amazing - those tests don't look faint to me either - we had a feeling you were testing from here and **, so we were quite hopeful!     hope you have a lovely and happy pregnancy. 

congrats to all the bfps here - it was like this when we got our bfp, there was a big rush of us all getting pregnant (mostly with boys   ) us, Mand Mtb, welshginge, hales etc so looks like you are the next batch   

Lisa - good news about laura's bloods - fingers crossed for a good result on the next one   

Tricky, good luck for your 2ww and testing - hope its first time lucky for you xx


----------



## Me and Her

Huge congratulations M2M! So pleased for you.      

xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Morning ladies!

Isn't life funny - there was me thinking that today was just another one of those days and then I remembered I'm inseminating at 10. So then I think well I better try and see if I've got a positive ovulation and omg a smiley face comes up  

Crazy.. I really better go for it today as this could actually work xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Yay gem that is fantastic! Will your donor insem mOre than once ie over a couple of days or is it a one stop shop? X


----------



## Glitterintheair

Haha I like it   he is a one stop shop unfortunately but once we have the Internet at home (tomorrow please sky!) I will be looking for someone who is more able to donate as mine is very restricted. However he has been very understanding and I just   it works today eeek xx


----------



## Strawbs78

It only takes one sperm and you got the smiley face so let's hope the stars align!! I've got it all crossed for you x


----------



## lmb15

Gem - best of luck today, fingers crossed the egg and sperm like each other!!  

Lisa x


----------



## charlruk

Dear M2M massive congratulations from us!  

To Tricky and Glitterintheair sending you both lots of positive thoughts and best wishes!  long may the good luck continue!!

C&C
xx


----------



## M2M

Morning gay ladies! 

*Glitter* - Ooooooooh how exciting! That's fab news... so you will be PUPO by now, wow. That means that hopefully very soon you will be joining this crazy ongoing chain of pregnant lesbians!  So excited for you and sending you lots of positive vibes for today.
*tricky77* - Ooh fab news, another PUPO lady who will hopefully be joining the BFPs soon.   

*Lisa and Laura* - Fantastic news about the HCG result! Woohoo! I am still undecided as to whether or not to have a blood test done tomorrow as I think it might cause me more stress than it will resolve... not sure yet.  What are your thoughts?

Thank you sooooooooo much to everyone who has reassured me, congratulated me and so on... it really means a lot and I am so glad I 'fessed up on here.

I will now tell you why I tested on Saturday night! It's all your fault ladies, I'm afraid! We'd had such a run of good news on here last week and over the weekend and it was actually *Lisa and Laura's fault really*  as I had been telling DP about all the pregnant lesbians and how it seemed like a good sign. When L&L tested positive on Saturday and I told DP, she said to me "Why can't we test?" and I said "Because it's not OTD yet and it's the evening so I won't be able to do a strong wee!" She left it alone for a while then said "But I want to test now." It was the evening and although I was 15dpo I was still scared... but she did this sort of mini-tantrum impatient dance (!!!) which is quite unlike her and cuddled me tight in the kitchen.

Then we went up to the loft conversion to look at the beautiful full moon. I took this photograph which will forever remind me of that night... and afterwards decided to test, at around 11pm. That was when we got our first ever faint  and after seeing all of those pure white blank boxes on my negative cycles I knew it was positive really... but I didn't really believe it until the following morning when the ClearBlue Digital said "Pregnant 1-2 weeks"... and to be honest I am still finding it hard to believe now.

So there is our story.  I am going to hold off moving over to *Strawbs'* new thread until tomorrow as technically I am still in the 2WW until I test tomorrow morning on OTD. I am feeling quite nervous about re-testing but will use a ClearBlue (non-digital) again alongside the clinic's official test. Terrified of it all having been a dream or the line being lighter!  But trying to stay positive... come on little embie(s)!!!


----------



## Strawbs78

that's a lovely story honey.. I bet tomorrow when you test all will be fine and you will be able to have a little celebration that you are preggo!  

x


----------



## Glitterintheair

My donor couldn't produce a sample. I am so completely devastated


----------



## Strawbs78

Can he try again later?


----------



## Glitterintheair

No  he said he'll be in touch...


----------



## Strawbs78

As in you got there and he couldnt 'perform' or he contacted you and said he wasnt available? So sorry honey, it is so hard when someone lets you down.. Hopefully once you get your internet up and running you can take a look around for someone to help you x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Yeah he arrived and was here an hour.. Must stay positive ...


----------



## Strawbs78

oh babe.. do keep positive.. I know bl00dy hard though in the face of that..  As always we are here to support you x


----------



## M2M

Oh no *Glitter* what a bummer... am so sorry honey.  It's always the unexpected isn't it?!! Gosh how frustrating for you!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Am still upset, everything seemed so perfect up til then, but is such a beautiful day got to keep smiling ..


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Glitter is he a clinic donor or your own kd? If he is a clinic they should have frozen backed up for these situations, my friend is my kd but I still have frozen sperm stored for ' just in case' moments! 
If he is doing ai for you maybe he'd b more comfortable doing it in his own surroundings and you meet him wishing you luck
L x


----------



## M2M

What a massive let-down *Glitter*. Do you think he got cold feet? Is this his first donation to you? Hmmm. Sounds like maybe another donor who is more flexible with time (which you need when you only peak once every cycle!  ) may be better suited. Good luck with finding someone a bit more reliable. Not that I'm saying the poor bloke could help his inability to "produce" but you know what I mean!

It's just a minor setback and you will ovulate again soon. I know how frustrating it is though. So much of this TTC business is spent just waiting, waiting, waiting!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hiya

He is my known donor doing AI so couldn't come down too hard on him.. He was more upset than me! Just not meant to be this month.. 

Hopefully we can go ahead next month but will probably hit me tomorrow xx


----------



## M2M

Awww bless him.   Must have felt quite awkward for him... you will be okay next month, don't worry.


----------



## Glitterintheair

I know, I think I would have been more upset if he didn't look so sad  the sun has left a smile on my face and I will be ready to go next month   x


----------



## Strawbs78

Gem - I normally get two smiley faces a month can he try again tomorrow? X


----------



## Glitterintheair

I have only ever had one smiley a month I think that's why I was so excited this morning... But I am on a double shift at work tomorrow so I couldn't do it anyway   he has mailed me to say he's sorry and to give him an idea of my dates for next month so I will xx


----------



## M2M

*Glitter* - It won't be long before you can try again.  Maybe it just wasn't meant to be next month and your next month's egg is the one that is meant to create your baby.  Stay positive honey - it'll happen for you!   

AFM, today is my OTD and... I still have my  !!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it - think I'm still in shock! I did the other Clearblue test from the same pack as the one I did 48 hours ago, and the positive line was stronger than Tuesday's which is good. Not massively so but there is definitely more blue in it (here is a comparison photo, with the top one being 18dpo and the bottom one 20dpo). Unfortunately the Clearblue Digital test has me worried (again!) as it still says "Pregnant 1-2 weeks" but I have read a lot about how these can be a bit inaccurate in IVF cycles as obviously natural pregnancies (or home insems / IUI) start off in their natural environment and sometimes implant a bit faster. IVF cycles are a bit slower and FET cycles slower still sometimes... so am clinging onto that. But going to ask the clinic to take bloods anyway to check my HCG levels. Please let them be okay.


----------



## Mish3434

M2M. Huge congratulations on your BFP.  Re the digital week indicator ones I suggest you step away from them    .  Looking at different threads on FF they just seem to cause major upset and worry and it's really not worth it.  

Shelley x


----------



## Glitterintheair

M2M congratulations! And stay positive it's going to be a great year with all these BFP's   I have woken up with a spring in my step, this month it's just not meant to be but I will be full steam ahead next month   xxx Gem


----------



## Strawbs78

M2M - congrats honey!!!!!  Please step away from the digi ones, I got myself in to a total pickle about them, I actually think they are more trouble than they are worth as you spend the whole time stressing that it hasnt risen etc etc..  I gave my last one away and it was so hard but now I look back I had enough worries and was glad I didnt add that to the mix..

do you go to the clinic today for bloods?  How is Mrs M2M? Making you put your feet up? he he..  My friend who is a midwife said absolutely no hoovering and no making / changing the bed, to be honest I havent had to do a single thing as DW is running around like a chook with its head cut off! he he

xxx


----------



## tricky77

M2M - massive congrats to you!!
Glitter - nice to hear you've woken up feeling positive again today.....like you say, this month just wasn't meant to be....so here's hoping and keeping everything crossed for next month!x

as for me...its Day 3 and counting of the 2ww......god its a weird time! half of me wants to get excited about the fact that after years of talking about doing this, we are finally actually starting, which is fantastic, but then the other half of me doesnt want to allow myself to get too excited, because i know that this could actually just be the beginning of a long and rocky road......and then after all that internal battle in my head, i end up exhausted and dazed by the end of the day!

i also think the error we may have made is to tell a lot of friends about where we are at in the process......we've needed our friends so much in recent months to talk through what we were thinking etc....but of course, by including them all, they are all interested in how we are doing, which is lovely, but i just wonder when the time will come when hopefully they may realise that if we havent told them any news, then it means there isnt any?! i think basically if it doesnt work this month, then we may try and not tell people when we are going in for our next try, because i am sure it will get harder and harder to share our disappointmnet with everyone if it takes longer than we hope...

anyway, sorry for the ramble.....just seem to have woken up this morning with a bit of a busy head!
xx


----------



## tricky77

well....ive made it to Day 8 of the 2WW, and im going slightly mad........had a lovely weekend of distraction and seeing mates, but now the week has begun, and my mind is back to 24/7 wondering what the hell is going on inside my body!
also, i work from home, which normally is quite a pleasure, but during this time, its the devils work, as its just far too easy for my mind to drift off.....or for my laptop fingers to tap into whatever "early signs of pregnancy explained" websites i can find so that i can read into every minute/probably imaginary symptom i think im having!
my DW and i decided that it might be best to just wait and see if AF arrives next week instead of going straight into the home pregnancy tests....but this, of course, will mean even more waiting - not sure im going to last it.....and this is only our first attempt - blimey!
anyway, sorry for the self-obsessed rant......just had to try the "better out than in" theory quickly........hope everyone else out there on the 2WW is coping ok and is holding it together a bit better than me!xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi just checking in to see how you are managing in the crazy 2ww? How you feeling? When is your test date? By your previous post you should be day 10 - not long now!!! X


----------



## tricky77

Hey Strawbs,
Am doing ok ta.....work has picked up a bit in the last couple of days, which has kept me a bit more distracted, which is helping!
Am feeling fine and no different at all, which I guess could mean anything really, so am trying not to read into it too much. In theory, I should be starting my period on Monday 5th/Tuesday 6th.......so we'll see.....if i dont get AF by then, ill bite the bullet and do a HPK......ive pretty much convinced myself that its going to be negative this time though, and it seems to hard to shake that feeling off now....but if it is, so be it....there is always next month.....even though I think bloody easter weekend might scupper those plans, but hey ho!
anyway, hope all is well with you....thanks for checking in......and hope everyone else is doing ok.x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Tricky

you never know you might be one of the lucky ones and it works first time, that happened to my friend and she has her baby boy just a few days ago so it can happen..  

With my pg in Dec I felt symptoms 2dpo but with this one I honestly didnt have any symptoms at all besides tender (.)(.) which I always get with my AF anyway.. I was completely shocked when I got a bfp so try not to think it is over before the fat lady sings!  

You are being very good waiting.. I always tested early and got my postives 12dpo which made it a little more bearable!! ha ha..

Good luck and I'll check back to see how you are doing.. 

Gem - how is everything going with you?

J


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey

I'm good thank you  had a very busy week but all good. Am waiting and hoping my period starts next Wednesday because if I can inseminate 2 weeks later that's a good day for me! Here's hoping for next month... 

Strawbs you are doing so well my lovely xx


----------



## lambford

Morning ladies, I've been reading for sometime but this is my first post in this section. Firstly, let me introduce myself I'm 34 and my DP is 40 next month (eek) we adopted 3 siblings 4 years ago now DS11 DD10 and DD9. For the last 3 years my hormones have gone through the roof and whereas originally I only wanted a family and not a baby I now feel that I have missed out on a huge chunk of not being a parent. Well it took me 3 years to convince DP that we could hope with a 4th child and as we can only afford 1 attempt we were referred for IVF late last year. Well I have EC on Tuesday and then fingers crossed we will be joining you all on the dreaded 2ww! 

Have a great weekend and I will update you on our progress on Tuesday night. 

Kxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

K wishing you luck xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Lamb - good luck!! So exciting xxx


----------



## Steph29

Good Luck x


----------



## Strawbs78

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey strawbs 

Am doing well   have boobs like water balloons so hoping for a period pretty soon! Then all set for my next insemination... 

How you feeling? X


----------



## Strawbs78

Brilliant Gem, so does that mean your hycosy is on hold?

All good with me thanks!  Just keeping on keepin on and wishing my life away at the moment hahaha..

Let us know when you see your kd again, I hope he has better luck with the sample this time!  Tell him to bring whatever he needs he he x


----------



## tricky77

well.......after braving the looooooong wait in full, i ended up getting my period early this morning.....gutted  
i was doiong so well at convinvcing myself that it wasnt going to work all this time....right up until about yesterday evening, when i started think...oooh, maybe this HAS worked - that'll learn me! . But, I guess it was always going to be a bit of stretch hoping for it to work first go.
the real shame at the mo is that DW was away with work last night, so it was a bit of a lonely discovery........but shes back tonight, so am looking forward to big hugs then, and probably enjoy a nice bottle of wine whilst i can......and then try and relax for the next couple of weeks at least until we do it all over again the next month!

fingers firmly still crossed for everyone else still waiting.....and those hoping to start again next month.

Lambford...welcome to the madness and good luck!

PS. - i have a quick question as well......on this first attempt, we just had natural IUI, and simply based the timings on an ovulation kit......however, ive read on other posts that some women have had scans prior to their IUI to double check that the timing.......is that correct? maybe that is something i should try next go - would the clinic be able to tell from the scan more accurately when my egg will be realised then??
x


----------



## Strawbs78

Tricky Im so sorry.. Its gutting when it doesnt work.. Defo have some wine and cuddles...  I went through a clinic once back in 2008 and I did a medicated IUI and they did scans but that was more to see how the follicles (and how many) were growing but based on the size I had to do a trigger shot to then ovulate.. 

I would definitely talk to your clinic about it and see what they think.. xx


----------



## lambford

Afternoon ladies, well I had EC this morning and got 7 eggs yah! Really pleased and can't wait to find out how many fertilise overnight. The embryologist is aiming for a day 3 or5 transfer depending on how they are doing. 

I'm now back at my mums as my DP is on nights tonight and you can't really do 48 hours of bed rest with 3 kids! Wish me luck, I think I'm going to need it!
I will update you tomorrow with fertilisation rate.

Kxx


----------



## Strawbs78

lambford Im sending good positive vibes to your little embies and I'll duck back tomorrow to see how they got on.. Exiting!! x


----------



## lambford

Well I just had the call from the clinic 4 out of 7 fertilised. We are aiming for a day 3 transfer on Friday but if they are still looking good then they will try and push them onto blasts!   fingers crossed.

Kxx


----------



## Strawbs78

That's really fantastic, you must be so pleased!  Are you getting 2 put back in? x


----------



## lambford

Hi Strawbs,

How many to put back is rather a contentious issue at the moment as my DP is terrified of us getting (she is a twin herself !!) whereas i think it woud be fab    We have agreed to follow the clinic recommendations, which will mean 2 at day 3 but probably only 1 at day 5. So we will have to wait and see.

Kxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Lambford

My advice is go for two! But hey I bias    LOL
  whatever you decide!  

CLP


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey everybody

Well my AF arrived this morning and that's a good thing as it means I get to indemintate in 2 weeks  all set and my ovulation calendar told me if I did get pregnant this time my due date would be January 12th- day after my dads birthday! Got to be an omen xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Gem that is great news sweetie.. yay for you trying agin.. All very exciting.. I'll keep my eye out for you x


----------



## lambford

Well I'm now PUPO! We had the call yesterday morning for 3 day transfer and unfortunately none were strong enough to push to blasts, so yesterday it was. We had 2 put back, so fingers crossed. We were sat in McDonalds after ET enjoying their fine cuisine! Which had become a bit of a ritual through this treatment, mostly as I hate being late and we've had lots of time to kill. Well I've just had 2 instant wins today, so that must be a sign!! Maybe twins! Lol

OTD is 21st just need to get through Easter holidays/2ww without going insane or doing too much, should be fun!

Love to all

Kxx


----------



## Pinktink

good luck lambford


----------



## MandMtb

*fingers crossed* for you lambford    S x


----------



## Strawbs78

Good luck!! How exciting! Hope you have your feet up x


----------



## lambford

Afternoon all,

Help. I just wanted to run my symptoms past my wise old FF before i start driving myself and my DP crazy!!

We had 2 3day embryos transferred on Friday 8/4. On Monday (11/4) on and off i had cramping feelings, quite different to period pain. Yesterday afternoon and evening i had yet more cramping but in 2 distinct areas and felt thoroughly nauseous with a strong metallic taste in my mouth. This afternoon i've had exactly the same again. I'm not due to test until the 21st, so what do you reckon, am i going competely crazy or what!!!! 

Kxx


----------



## nismat

You may be going crazy, and it is v v early, but...... they sound like symptoms that could be positive!


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Lamb

Ive not done ivf so cant say and it is super early, not sure if they would have implanted yet? again as I havent done IVF I have no idea so I dont think I will be much help actually but didnt want to read and run, I'll wait for one of the other girls to post.. My first preg I got sore (.)(.) 2dpo so early symptoms can happen! x


----------



## lambford

Thanks guys for the support, i guess i had better keep my fingers crossed and see how it goes, i will keep you all posted.

However, I am now very wise and well read on the implantation of embryos, hormone release and early pregnancy symptoms, that i reckon it could be my specialised subject on Mastermind      



Kxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi K

It was symptoms very similar to those that made me test 9dpt3dt in the cycle that led to my boys! LOL I would put money on two little lines in your near future   

CLP


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning all.. Lamb and gem how you two getting along? x


----------



## lambford

Morning all

Well no news from me, I did hpt yesterday and today  both BFN however both weren't first pee of the day and I had gone a few hours earlier in the night. I was very down all day yesterday as I had been convinced it had worked, so was gutted to have a negative test. Last night I started feeling nauseous again and still feel that way now. Also though got a pinky coloured discharge, I'm hoping it's from implantation. Fingers crossed. My OTD is on Thursday so still loads of time, thankfully I have my PMA back today. 

Good luck Gem I hope you are faring better than me through all the madness

Kxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Lamb which tests are you using? Clearblue digi are the best, they gave me q positive result 4 days before first response.. Don't give up hope! My positives always showed up 2 days early, 4 days early might be a little early x


----------



## lambford

The tests I have done were first response. This morning I bought some clearblue digital for tomorrow and Wednesday. Let's hope that I have better luck tomorrow, and remember to pee in a pot if I go in the middle of the night! I will keep you posted, thanks for thinking of me. 

Kxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Good luck!! X


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi guys, my 2WW will start on Wednesday as my donor is due at mine that evening  just a question for those who have used AI. Last time I tried to inseminate I found it very hard to get the sperm into the syringe without causing lots of bubbles, I think I ended up damaging the sperm too.. Is there any advice out there? I really am doing this on my own and want to at least inseminate correctly even if I don't succeed enough to get pregnant this time. I'm so scared of messing up!! X


----------



## Strawbs78

Gem - super hard doing it on your own, I had DW and she held the container at an angle and I syringed it up and then very delicately pushed the syringe to get some of the air bubbles out.. do you have a steady container you can lean it on i.e. a ramekin or something? Also find your cervix and shoot it all over that (that's what we did the last two times) and it seems to have made the difference.. Good luck!! x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thanks strawbs, I'm a bit scared of finding my cervix but I guess it's got to be there somewhere! Will be something to google later  really do want to succeed so all advice very much appreciated xx


----------



## Strawbs78

You will find it easily honey just have a good old root around in there haha...  its like a mound so you cant miss it..  I know its quite personal but do you have a best friend that could come and help and hold the container for you or something? x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey,

My friend is lending me her house to do the insemination in (as donor lives near my work but not near my home) and i'm hoping once he's left she'll come back and help me   However I will be having a good root around tonight (tmi??)   I just so want to get this right... And it all feels good this month so we'll see. 11 weeks now my lovely, 12 week scan coming up how you feeling? xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Good babe keep your friends around you, am so pleased you have someone helping you.. Yep 11 today I can't quite believe it to be honest, I think I will feel better about everything when I have my 12 weeks scan next week but a nice break away to NYC first! I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## Pinktink

have a look at a website called my beautiful cervix .com which will give you an idea of what you're feeling for xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello aw thanks pinktink and strawbs  I got the smiley this morning but can't inseminate until tomorrow at 5 is that too late? Xx


----------



## Strawbs78

I always got the smiley face for two days so I think it depends on your cycle.. I dont think too late but I think today and tomorrow would be more optimal but when I first started I got told the day before smiley face, day of and day after so you are still in range..  Just by monitoring my body signs I would normally ovulate on the 2nd day of the smileys so not all hope is lost!  

x


----------



## Glitterintheair

hey, 

I have spoken to my donor he is going to try and double donate - tonight at 10 p.m after work and tomorrow at 5 p.m after work    would be great if he could   xx


----------



## Strawbs78

that sounds perfect hon! x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Right all systems go! So.. I'm putting the syringe in as far as it will go (without hurting myself!) trying to locate my cervix and then cover it in sperm - delicious lol   wish me luck everybody I reckon I'm gonna need it xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Remember to put pillows under your butt, get the air out of the syringe as much as you can but gently does it, keep lying down and keep the syringe in for as long as possible.. Good luck hon!!! x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Eeeek!! Xx


----------



## lambford

Well it's all over for me too AF arrived today in full flow. I will still test on thursday but I know it's going to be negative. I actually feel quite relieved to have gotten off the emotional roller coaster! 
Congratulations to all those BFPs today and big hugs to all those like me who have had their dreams shattered, for me though it's given me some closure that I was alwYs to have had my family through adoption, perhaps we will go back for a few more!

Kxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Lamb I'm super sorry to hear that hon.. I hope next time it is your turn for a bfp.. Hope you have a nice glass of wine x


----------



## charlruk

Dear Lambford,
So sorry to hear you've had a BFN....it's super gutting!  won't ever forget the feeling when we got our BFN - look after yourself and give yourself time to feel sad.  As the dust settles i'm sure you'll be able to make some decisions on where you head to next....good luck 
C&C
xx


----------



## nismat

Lambford, so very sorry to hear that the IVF hasn't worked for you. I know from my own experience that when it's your only/last go (whatever the reasons/circumstances), then a negative is completely devastating, but I agree that there is also an odd kind of comfort from at least knowing that the answer is final, even if it's not the one that you were hoping would come out of it all. Hugs to you and yours


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi guys 

am officially on 2WW   

all good and test date is my birthday   gonna have a chat with my egg now and let it know what to look out for..lol

much love, glitter


----------



## charlruk

Great news glitter!  For you it works!!come on little egg and sperm do your thing!!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Gem I've seriously got it all crossed for you!! I hope and pray it's your lucky turn.. Everything go ok at the insem? X


----------



## Glitterintheair

Awww thanks you lovely people  

Strawbs insem was textbook, a LOT of sperm in the sample pot, no air in the syringe, pushed it in as far as it would go, hips in the air and my best friend telling the sperm where to swim to!!   all good xxxxx


----------



## BecsW

Good luck Glitterintheair-sending you a big ole pile of babydust


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thank you so much you girls are all so lovely   I am only at the start of my journey but I feel strong positive and happy   xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Only day 4 and im driving myself bananas! am I looking out for anything this soon? I have no idea, or is it just normal 10 days before period feelings?! argh   xx


----------



## tricky77

keeping all my fingers crossed for you Glitter.....im in the throws of my second 2ww now.....the long Easter weekend in the sun has managed to distract me for the first few days at least, but now i am back to the regular work routine, i can feel the obsession and the symptom spotting begin already....so i feel your pain as well!!
am going to try my best to just stay positive this time and TRY and carry on as normal and not look up every possible symptom on the internet...but i fear that may be easier said than done!!
x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Tricky77!

Well we're in this together   when's your test date?   x


----------



## tricky77

well, last cycle, i decided not to test, and to just wait and see if my AF arrived...which is did - gutted. So, as long as I dont go tooooo crazy, I am going to try and do the same again.....so in theory, my AF should start around the 5th/6th.....so we'll see - eeek!
what about you?x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Exactly the same date (also my birthday!!) eeek!   xx


----------



## tricky77

fingers crossed for celebrations all round that week then - eek!xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

I truly hope so!   x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey girls just wanted to say good luck!!! Hope you are all staying sane xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

I have to admit I'm driving myself insane this time! Have very sore boobs again but may well be a pmt symptoms! Xx


----------



## tricky77

thanks strawbs....hope everything went well with your 12 week scan...x
Glitter....hope you're doing ok over there? I've got absolutely no symptoms going on at all at the mo - so who knows what that means?! tick tock tick tock....week 2 is definitely far more annoying than week 1!x

i've decided that i think i will cave this month and will do a test towards the end of next week, rather than just waiting for AF.....we're going to stay with some friends next weekend, and i don't want the "unknown" hanging over me the whole time we're there....so i THINK we're going to bite the bullet and test on thursday/friday....nervous already!x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi tricky! 

I will be testing on my birthday unless AF arrives. My lovely girlfriend has booked a week in the Cotswolds starting Monday so we will see   can't wait. Having wedding BBQ tomorrow and will enjoy the weekend despite being convinced these sore boobs mean AF. I feel very much the same and the 2nd week is far worse.. Xx


----------



## Kezza78

Hi all, 

Just wanted to let you all know that we finally got our BFP after almost 3 years of trying on Easter Sunday!! It happened on DP's third attempt!! We are so over the moon but obviously very scared too as its still VERY early days!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Kezza congratulations!!! Well done I'm so pleased for you x


----------



## Kezza78

Thanks Strawbs, 

As you can imagine we are both still in shock!! Just hoping and praying now that everything goes smoothly! xx


----------



## tricky77

MASSIVE congrats to you and your DP Kezza......fantastic news!x


----------



## Kezza78

Thank you Tricky, 

It's been a long and emoitional journey, we're just so happy tho now although very nervous at the same time xx


----------



## charlruk

congratulations kezza and DP!! great news!  keeping everything crossed for you both! it is a very exciting and nerve racking time! sending 

Char and Chelle.x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Big congrats to kezza  I caved in and did a test am so stupid and angry with myself!!!


----------



## lmb15

Kezza - massive congrats to you and DP!!     . I'm sure all will be well but we'll keep everything crossed for you anyway.   

Lisa x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Can anyone help? I tested on day 9 (today) and it came up BFN but I am having the strangest discharge sorry for TMI but I'm so worried  it's very thick and I've never had anything like that before my period I just don't know what to do. Xx glitter xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Unfortunately day 9 is too early babe normally (unless having twins) it will have only implanted on day 7 and after 2 days won't have produced enough hcg to be detected.. As for the discharge I'm sure it is ok, have you googled? If it seems sinister then pop to the doc xx


----------



## Steph29

Congratulations Kezza


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey girls just checking in on everyone xx


----------



## tricky77

Hey strawbs....hope all is going well with you.x
As for me....day 14 and I decided to test rather than wait for AF.....and I got a BFN. Gutted again!  However, the danger at the moment is that I have got a little bit delusional about pregnancy tests I think, as I have heard 3 stories recently of friends who were actually pregnant, but several tests they took came back negative. I doubt deep down that will be the case for me, but now I know this is possible, I can't help still keeping a glimmer of hope that until I get my AF, there MAY be a chance......so, the waiting and worrying still continues.....
Glitter - how are you getting on?
Hope anyone else on the 2ww is doing ok.x


----------



## Glitterintheair

BFN for me too this morning, I didn't think it would be anything else but still tested... Xx


----------



## Strawbs78

oh both Im so sorry to hear that.. Its such a heartbreaking journey isnt it.. Nothing much you can do but to wait for AF and then go and treat yourself with a large glass of vino and whatever food will make you feel better.. Sending you huge hugs xxxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Totally heartbreaking but it was only my 2nd attempt.. Just want AF over and done with now  xx


----------



## Strawbs78

took me 4 goes babe and then another to have a succesful preg.. Keep hanging in there.. What turned it around for me what the clearblue monitor, I swear by it.. You might want to look in to it xx


----------



## tricky77

Glitter....im sorry to hear its the same for you too this month.....it was only my 2nd try too....so lets hope it'll be 3rd time lucky for both of us!
Strawbs - i already invested in the clearblue monitor...but doesnt seem to be working its magic for me yet......hopefully it will soon though......

its weird, because ive been saying all along to friends, family, myself...that i know that the chances aren;t great, and that i know this may take some time to work etc.....but i cant deny that deep down, i did think that it would still happen quickly for us......so without meaning to, i had already set myself up for a bit of a thud back to reality i think 
but....i can only let myself have a day or so of dwelling i reckon...then have got to try and stay positive again and start it all over again next month.......like you Glitter, i just want AF to arrive if it's going to so that I can know for sure, and just get on with getting my head straight again....
oops, have ended up rambling a bit - sorry about that!

fingers still firmly crossed for anyone else still waiting...xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Feel all those things too my heart was set on it however it's my birthday tomorrow so I need to be strong just one more day!   xx


----------



## tricky77

Happy birthday glitter! Have a fantastic day.x


----------



## Strawbs78

Happy bday gem, hope you have. Wonderful day!! Xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Strawbs, thank you very much I had a great day thank you depsite the BFN! My girlfriend spoilt me   I am all ready for next insemination now.

However (!) My donor is only available late Sunday and judging by other cycles I will not ovulate until Tuesday/Wednesday so am I wasting mine and my donor's time? I don't want to lose an opportunity however my main donor is only available every other month, which is fine as thats the original arrangment we had from the beginning. 

What do you think? You are my Guru


----------



## Strawbs78

So glad you had s good time babe!! 

It's a tough one - any chance you will ovulate early? Do you get ewcm that early prior to ovulation as obv you need that to carry the swimmers! My inclination would be go for it ESP if you are going to ov Tuesday as sperm can live for a few days.. Better to try and fail than not try and always wonder you think? 

X


----------



## Glitterintheair

Exactly, my instinct was to try anyway as its better to try and fail then not try at all! I also would be interested to see if it makes any difference doing a late night donation as then I will be laying down all night   thank you as always for the advice xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

On 2WW again  hope it goes quick, I have tried the inseminate before I ovulate this time as Ov day is estimated tuesday, we'll see, however my donor was only available at 5 o'clock tonight and I really didnt want to miss an opportunity!!

Need lots of luck now eek xx


----------



## charlruk

Sending   glitter!!! got everything crossed!!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Already feeling negative, this is so silly but I am absolutely convinced I'm not going to ovulate at all this month.. Having a down day I think because I havnt had that smiley face yet, and I inseminated Sunday night. Argh just want to make love with my partner and have a lovely baby like other people


----------



## Strawbs78

Can you get him back at all this week hon? xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

hey, no i'm on a double shift tomorrow and he can't make thursday   just feel so helpless, like I am never going to get it right xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Can you call in sick tomorrow? Have a doc appt? Yo boiler has gone? We had two cycles where the timing was off by sometimes 5 days, I know hOw frustrating it is.. Are you getting any other ovulation signs? X


----------



## Glitterintheair

I desperately can't afford a day off  however we will see what happens this month.. I can't be angry at myself too much as I inseminated when I thought best with his availability. I'm just not used to not seeing a smiley face! X


----------



## lucky2010

Hope you've had your smiley Glitter.

I'm joining the 2ww as of Saturday. I've been on clomid all week and have had my lap and dye which was all clear so fingers crossed for 12th time lucky!! The consultant prescribed 100mg of clomid and told me to take 100mg but when he sent out his letter about the procedure he wrote that 'i advised you to take 50mg clomid'. It was too late for this cycle but if this doesn't work I don't know if I should take 100mg or 50mg next time?!

Good luck all.

Rach


----------



## Strawbs78

RAch woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo *would insert dancing banana if I could*.. No idea on the 50 or 100 but I would just call them.

yay yay yay yay yay yay.. Im so pleased you are back in the saddle..

gem - hope you are ok x


----------



## Candy76

Hi all,

I am new to the site, so excuse me if my question has been answered before.

I know that people say there are no pregnancy symptoms in the 2ww. But how about PMT symptoms? I try to stay positive and relaxed and everything and I tend to be successful with that in week 1. But in week 2 I have a bad come down. This coincides with my PMT bad mood etc. I haven't got as bad PMT as other people. So, I haven't got a problem with this in itself. Just wondered if anybody else with PMT mood swings finds week 2 of 2ww considerably harder.

And how about those of you who have PMT and have been pregnant before. Did you still have PMT symptoms in a cycle that turned out to be positive?

Candy


----------



## Strawbs78

Candy - both times Ive gotten pregnant Ive had a horrid mood swing and Im mean on a rampage about a week after insemination, DW and I were only talking about it last night and how she knew the second time I was pregnant because I had that horrid mood swing again.. Both times Ive felt like I had the normal bout of pmt right before when my period should have been due, along with cramping (not super bad cramps) and also sore (.)(.)..  I always think it is the worst thing about ttc / periods is that the symptoms are exactly the same!

good luck x


----------



## Candy76

Strawbs, thanks for this. We shall hang on to our hopes for a bit longer.

I haven't figured out how to do the signature at tho bottom. Basically we are on IUI #6 between the two of us. Whereas at the beginning yes, of course we were hoping to have triplets first time round, but logically we knew what our chances were.
Whereas now,  we are getting a bit exasperated and starting to think about what to do next.

Pleased to see you are on the best way to being mums! All the best!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Still on 2WW however have no ounce of positivity at all and this is not like me...  I havn't had a smiley face all week and feel utterly devastated. I'm wondering if this is the beginning of the end, when I had ovarian drilling I knew it would only be short term but 6 months is much less than I expected and I can't stop crying. I am so upset thinking I may never have a period again. So many what if's and I blame myself for not inseminating correctly when I was given the chance, its my fault i'm not pregnant and I hate it. x


----------



## Strawbs78

G,
firstly its not your fault babe you have a mountain of hurdles to face and have faced just to get this far.. You may be having an off month this month and you might not ovulate (but it aint over yet!!) but that's not to say it wont happen for next month..  I know it is very hard and at the 3rd or 4th time it really hits you like a tonne of bricks that this is going to be a long process but lets try to keep positive.. If you do get a smiley face in the next few days you can always see if he can come back.. I know its hard but you will get there..

My cycle went all over the place when I started trying, every sinlge cycle pre me starting I was a day 12 ov and a 26 day cycle but then I became a 15 / 17 or 19 ovulator then randomly back to 12, that's /why we  invested in the monitor in the end as it was too stressful with all the guess work and smiley faces which if Im honest think contributes to cycles going a little haywire..

Hang on in there chicken it will be worth it in the end.. If you are super worried can you go back to your gp and ask? x


----------



## Glitterintheair

I just feel so utterly helpless right now and I want to pull myself out of this I have a friend in a hospice this week who has been given days to live and I know lifes too short but I can't snap out of it. Ask anyone I am the most positive person normally but right now I can't see anything it's hard enough to have a period and fail to conceive but when you stop ovulating it really hits you. I can't even cry. You have a great outlook strawbs and I do take strength from it.. I'm going to sleep now xx


----------



## Strawbs78

take care babe and hopefully after a little sleep things willl feel a bit brighter.. We are here for you (as much as we can be) x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Ok.. Have slightly tender boobs.. Maybe I missed my smiley? Xxx


----------



## lucky2010

hopefully a positive sign for you Glitter!


Well we still haven't detected a 'peak' but have been 'high' fertility since day 6 as clomid makes the oestrogen levels higher in your system.... I am probably the only person who clomid makes NOT ovulate!!! We are going to meet our donor today and tomorrow anyway as this will be days 11+12 of a 26 day cycle which are my normal 'peak' days. Hopefully if I 'peak' any later he'll be amenable to meeting again..... it's so frustrating when things go all haywire!!


Good luck to all the 2ww's..... my OTD will be my birthday- 6th June!


Rach x


----------



## lucky2010

timing issues all round this month!!! I still haven't 'peaked' on my CBFM and I'm on CD 12 (usually peak on CD11 or 12). Met with the donor last night and due to meet with him again today but not sure if I should delay in the hope that I will 'peak' tomorrow. I don't want to 'waste' my first cycle after lap and dye as supposed to be more fertile..... really hoping for a 'peak' tomorrow   


bloody ttc!!!


----------



## tricky77

Glitter - I hope you're doing ok?x

Lucky - ive got the clearblue monitor as well, and the nurses in my clinic recommended using another pee stick as well during your "high" days....so that you can test later on during the day as well as in the morning - just to make sure you don;t miss it.

ive been doing this this cycle, and finally got a smiley face last night at 5pm......the CBFM said "high" in the morning...got a smiley in the evening...and then as usual, i did the CBFM this morning, and it was peak (on day 18.....pretty late for me).
SO, i should be booked in late this afternoon for my 3rd IUI attempt - am just waiting for the clinic to open and call me back....

fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## lucky2010

Glad you've got your peak tricky! Good luck for this afternoon will have everything crossed for you! Thanks for the advice, it helps! X

I have been using smiley faces too... Will do one this afternoon but if no smiley will delay seeing the donor till tomorrow. It's all so unknown this cycle as I'm on the clomid too and I ding know what it's doing to my cycle.... Fingers crossed for a smiley this afternoon!!

Thanks again,

Rach x


----------



## curves angel

Hello ladies!

May I join you? Officially on the 2ww as of 2 o'clock this morning, yes, 2 o'clock! Had a late surge and our KD decided to make the journey last night so we didn't have to wait til this evening, although I've just got another smiley so now I'm panicking, hang in there swimmers  

I'm not used to the DIY approach as I'm used to the clinic telling me when to do the trigger shot and off we go. The world of smiley faces and stretchy mucus is all new to me, and as for the insem I can understand why people panic about not doing it right. I'm absolutely sure that it all came out when I took the syringe out   

I hope everyone is feeling OK, Glitter, hope you're feeling brighter.
Lucky, fingers crossed for your smiley! Good luck tricky xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

I swear to god this website keeps me sane you are all so lovely!! I'm hanging in there I don't even know if I ovulated, I really do hope I did because at the moment I am as excited as having a period as anything.. We will see in the next few weeks  I wish we all lived near each other and could meet up.. I'll be on here every day until the fat lady sings xxx


----------



## tricky77

Well, it's official....as of 5pm today I'm back on the 2WW! 
Here's hoping it's third time lucky and all that.....
I'd also like to second Glitter in the fact that this website does wonders for personal sanity during these bonkers weeks of ups and downs and uncertainty. 
Good luck everyone....here's to some BFP coming our way soon!xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey that's great tricky was thinking of you! So glad there are a few of us on this 2WW madness  xx


----------



## lucky2010

still no ****ing 'peak'!! I guess I'm not actually on the 2WW at all yet as I'll have to arrange more donor meetings when/ if I do actually peak.... AAARRRGGGHHH!!!


please can everyone cross their fingers for a morning peak for me?


Thanks, Rach xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Everything crossed  big hugs I hate it too! Argh indeed x


----------



## lucky2010

thanks Glitter x


----------



## curves angel

Fingers crossed Lucky! xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Fingers crossed all of you!!

I can't see on my phone who said it may have all come out, there will be some as the cervix doesn't allow any 'gunk' in but also make sure you get a bit of the air out of the syringe (gently) to minimise the risk of it coming out. We did that plus felt for the cervix and aimed for it the last two times and it was successful..

I've got it all crossed for you!

X


----------



## lucky2010

Still no peak CD13 :-(


----------



## lucky2010

Still no peak CD14 :-(


----------



## Strawbs78

Lucky I bet you it will come, it's clearly playing funny buggers.. Sometimes mine stretched til 17 for no ryme nor reason.. Drove me mad.. Hang in there chick xx


----------



## curves angel

Lucky it'll come.Just very annoying not knowing what you're body's up to!

Strawbs, it was me who said I thought it had all come out. Our donor draws it into the syringe for us so it comes all ready to go. I left the syringe in for as long as I could but it was so late I just wanted to get it done and get to sleep! I think it was about 10 mins, just hoping I didn't mess it up.

Fingers crossed everybody xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello everybody, still 5 days away from testing, my girlfriend thinks I'm pregnant as apparently yesterday I was possessed by the devil   lol so either that or pmt!! Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Hope so Glitter! Nit long to wait!!!

Well I eventually have a smiley face so am meeting our donor tonight and tomorrow night.... Fingers crossed!! 

Good luck everyone!!

Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Fantastic lucky!! I have absolutely everything crossed for you  can I just ask is this on the normal ovulation tests or the digital one where you can pee on it up to 20 days? I might get one if it doesn't work this time xxx


----------



## tricky77

great news lucky.....good luck!
fingers crossed for all.......im only on day 2 of the dreaded wait....i swear time goes backwards during this bloody 2WW!!
xxx


----------



## Candy76

Hi everyone, unfortunately we had another unsuccessful cycle. We shed some tears   and ate cooking chocolate - because this was the only chocolate we had.

We both had a few rounds now and are not sure what to do next. Not only do we not have enough money to keep on having treatment, but more importantly do we find each BFN more and more emotionally draining. I know its a number's game and after 20 cycles we would most likely have a kid. But by that stage we would also have lost our sanity and jobs (how often can you have a last minute doctor's appointment until your boss starts asking questions?)

Thanks Strawbs for making last week more bearable by giving some hope.  

All the best for all of you in the 2ww or in between cycles!


----------



## lucky2010

Candy, I'm so sorry about your BFN. I totally understand how emotionally draining each BFN is:-( big hugs, Rach xxxx


----------



## lucky2010

Well, thank goodness I did an opk last night as I used my cbfm this am and another opk... Opk no smiley face and cbfm still says 'high' so I would have missed my LH surge all together. Does anyone know if there is any point in us meeting donor again tonight if there is no LH surge this morning?

Fingers crossed last night was enough!

Rach


----------



## Strawbs78

Lucky I defo would just to be safe, I say go for it as all you need is a quick one x


----------



## welshginge

Lucky - very best of luck, i'll keep everything crossed for you. 

Strawbs - a boy! Super congrats, so pleased for you!


----------



## Hales :)

Good luck Lucky! 

Strawbs - Congratulations, a boy!! Can't remember the last time I heard of someone having a girl!


----------



## tricky77

Candy - I'm so sorry about your BFN. I hope you are both doing ok? try not to lose hope....i'm a big believer in where there is a will, there is a way! sending you lots of love.x

Lucky - did you end up getting your donor back again? I reckon it is always worth doing that if you can....it's got to be one of the benefits of having a known donor and therefore a potentially unlimited supply of sperm!

Strawbs - congrats on news that you're having a boy!xx

Me.....day 4 and counting.......


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks girls!! Im shocked but happy.. I posted just now over in the P&P thread.. xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Strawbs I am over the moon for you and wish I could give you a hug! Xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks Gem that really means a lot!  We are absolutely thrilled!! xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

I bet  have you got names? Gap are really good for colourful things, and so are asda xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Gem - I'll message you, I dont feel right talking about it on here xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Ok Hun xx at Alton towers at mo  will def reply later x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi tricky, yes we did insem again... Fingers crossed!!

Strawbs... Boys are fab, congrats!!!

How's everyone holding up?! 

Day one....


----------



## Candy76

Tricky - Thanks for your note. Yes feeling surprisingly okay. Not sure if we are still in shock. But then we have already had a grieving period when our first set of rounds didn't work. I had a bad time then. For about 5 months it brought tears in my eyes just seeing baby things in an 4rgos catalog or so. This time we were less enthusiastic about the treatment.
No, we have not given up hope. We have built a number of hoops in front of us we will jump through before calling it a day.
Good luck for you!

Strawbs - my sister thought her second kid was another girl, but it turned out being a boy. A very cute boy!


----------



## lucky2010

Good morning 2ww'ers... how's everyone holding up? Who is next to test?


I don't know what day of the 2ww I'm really on or even when my period is due!! We first inseminated a week ago tomorrow and my period is due on 6th June (9 days away) but I don't know if clomid delays the start date of my period as well as delayed ovulation!! CONFUSING but I think I'm 3 DPO!!


Good luck to all xx


----------



## tricky77

morning....hope everyone had a nice long weekend?

we managed to distract ourselves sufficiently by seeing mates, and pottering around the house....and booking a mini break in July as well.....so that was all nice.
but now....its back to work and back to counting down the days!
week one is over.....now onto the slow dragging week two!

we do have a long weekend booked in Ibiza though on saturday......something we booked a while ago with a group of mates - along the lines of "we cant let TTC put our life on hold...lets book things up like we normally would etc.!"
anyway, typically, the timing isnt great, as whilst we are away, it will be time to test - eeeek! 
i guess in one sense, if its positive, we'll be over the moon, no matter where the hell we are in the world....but, ifs another BFN, then at least we are on holiday and i can then drown my disappoint in sangria on the beach!

anyway, sorry for the rambles, just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing?.......as for me....must get back to work and must stop looking up "signs of implantation" on the internet!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello everybody, just had AF so BFN confirmed however that's ok as didn't even think I'd ovulated this month!! And for me that is huge as it would mean my PCOS would have returned with attitude... So all over for now. Does anyone recommend the digital clearblue monitor? Where you get to test for 20 days? Rather than the nominal smiley face one.. I'm not sure but I can afford it this month so may go for it xxxxx


----------



## tricky77

hey glitter, i would recommend the Clearblue Digital Monitor......ive found its good to have more of an idea of the varying stages of your cycle...even though this month, it drove me a bit mad being seemingly stuck on low fertility for longer than normal!
anyway, ive been using it, and then also using a couple of the smiley face ones on the days of "HIGH" fertility, so that i can test in the evening as well (the monitor only has you testing in the morning, and the nurses recommend twice a day when approaching ovulation so that you dont miss the LH surge.
hope that helps......heres to next month for you!.xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thanks tricky! I've heard good things and bad but for our situation e.g using a donor so only one go per month, I think it can only be a good investment. I'd also like to see if my cycle goes as I currently think it does.. I used a whole box of smiley face sticks 2 weeks ago and still didn't get one. Time to order one I think (after I grab a hot water bottle   ) xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Gem - that is what I used and I swear by it.  Look on amazon as they are often on there for half price i.e. £50 and then the sticks.. by the time you add up all the smiley face sticks then you are pretty much there anyways..  sorry for the bfn hon.    x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thanks hun, that's ok I am just so happy to see a period as stupid as that sounds after an operation to have them I honestly thought it was all over this month... Also me and DP lost our beautiful friend Jane yesterday to a brain tumour, she was so lovely and right now I'm happy to be alive. Gonna go for it and get the monitor for June. Gotta stay positive as TTC is a journey that could knock anyone but this site keeps me going. Just laughed at your note about you asking DP if your bump was smaller! You numpty xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Loving the attitude Gem that is totally the way to be. so sorry to hear about your friend!

I am a numpty I know! haha x


----------



## magsandemma

HI all


Glitter  -  Sorry to hear about your bfn but understand u pleased about af showing up as I also have pcos.


Lucky  -  How are you guys doing?  When are you due to test?


Right I will catch up with where everyone is at in the next few days, but good luck to all whatever stage you are at.  


AFM  - We had transfer today of a 7 and 8 cell embie both thawed exactly as they were frozen so that was great news and they where top quality so we are very happy.  Just the 2ww madness to get over now, I have had a few hrs in bed this aft when we got home as am shattered!  Still feels a little surreal doing the FET but test day is 14th so heres hoping it goes quick!!
Speak soon


Maggie
xx


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all!

Glitter I'm sosorry about your bfn. I have a digital fertility monitor and have used it for about 12 months, this mo th us the first month it didn't detect a peak but smiley faces did on the evening... Is good but is yet to work for me!! You can get them off eBay too. Good luck for next month!

Tricky, how are you doing?

Maggie, so glad the embies thawed well... Must be such a relief! When is your otd? Wouldn't it be funny if we were preg at the same time again?!

AFM... I don't know when I test as it's my first month on clomid and I ovulated late so I don't know if AF will be on time or late... Very confusing!! I'm feeling pretty normal and trying not to think about the 2ww. We go to a festival at the weekend and it's my birthday on Monday (the day AF is supposed to be due!) so I have lots to distract me!! Think I might test on my birthday though!

Good luck to all!!!

Rach xx


----------



## curves angel

Hi,

Glitter, sorry it's a BFN xx

Hope everyone is holding up OK. I'm 10 days in now and I've started testing, silly me BFN. It's just I see so many people get their BFP around day 10 and I can't help but think we're out again.
Sorry I'm feeling sorry for myself!

Rosie x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Rosie - I was always negative on day 10 but got my positives on day 12 - hang on in there! X


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry Rosie, I forgot you! I was ppsitive on CD 12 last time... Fingers crossed x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello everybody, 

Have woken up with lots of   so have bought the Clearblue monitor, the sticks and some pre seed, contacted my donor and bought lots of healthy food. Time to conceive this month!   to you all and hope for some lovely BFP's coming up from you guys xxx


----------



## curves angel

That's the spirit Glitter! Thanks for the positive vibes ladies.
I've gotten myself all mixed up with dates. We did insem on the 21st (very late), day 16 of my cycle so I'm only 10 days in really so I'm staying positive although I feel completely normal!
No more testing and driving myself nuts, deffo need the pee stick police   

Hope everybody is doing better than me.

Big Hugs

Rosie x


----------



## tricky77

Rosie.....when the pee stick police are done with you, would you mind sending them over to me as well please?!

i decided to start testing today (day 10).....i dont really know why, but i just couldnt help it! 
anyway, of course it was a BFN......so i dont really feel better or worse after testing......i think in my head i convinced myself it was ok to do, just so that i could feel like i was "doing" something.....which makes no sense!
anyway, im trying not to get down about it, and am going on the theory that it is too early for it to be accurate yet........but unless the police get round here soon, im going to do the same again tomorrow.......eeek!

hope everyone else is doing ok.xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Tricky and Rosie  Sending the             your way.  I cant talk as I have never mad it past day 12, lol but day 10 def too early!!


Well as for me I cant believe its only day 2 of the 2ww this is gonna go on forever lol already I am going a little        as I have had twinges and lower back ache since et, but I think this may be due to the cyclogest I had gestone last time so cant remember back to my cycles 4yrs ago when I used cyclogest and so I cant remember how I felt with the cyclogest!!  I have already googled to see when the soonest we could test is, lol, how crazy is that but I am just so god damn impatient lol.


Lucky  -  How are you doing, it would be great if we were preg at the same time again!!


Hope everyone else ok


Maggie
xx


----------



## curves angel

Ha ha Maggie, I'm glad I'm not the only one! Ended up throwing the pee stick in the outside bin this morning after squinting at it at every window upstairs.
I had some twinges when I was using cyclogest with my IUI cycles, you never know, sending positive vibes.
Tricky we're about the same day I think, let's hope this is the month.
 everybody xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all! Well for once I'm being restrained!! I think that as I'm doubtful it has worked again I'm too scared to test. This bfn will be the hardest ever :-(

Stay away from the pee sticks everyone!!!

Rach


----------



## tricky77

Damn it.....I did it again!
I blame the fact that I bought a load of those cheap pee stick tests on amazon, so there doesn't seem to be any stopping me....grrr...day 11 and BFN....tick tock...xx


----------



## curves angel

Me too! BFN


----------



## Glitterintheair

we need a serious knock on the door from the pee stick police! I think that's why I buy the expensive clearblue ones.. Then it's costing me £6 everytime I test. Will wait and see what the weekend brings for you lovely people xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi

Sorry ladies just thread crashing! Just wanted to say to maggie that as FET doesn't have a trigger shot a BFP is a BFP, I did my first pee stick on day 5 after transfer and got a really faint BFP on day 6 on a FR and a Pregnant 1-2 on a clearblue dig on day 7!! Also I woke up on the day after ET and told DW that I felt PG as  my womb felt different!!!   

  ladies hope to see lots of BFP next time I lurk by this way!!!

CLP


----------



## curves angel

I'm out, AF showed up today.
BFN #7, gets harder every time


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hugs and many more hugs   xxx


----------



## curves angel

Oh my goodness! Had light spotting earlier and just assumed it was AF. DP is at her brother's so I thought what the hell, I'll just test and make sure.
Did the test and just one line, couldn't look at any longer, figured it was just torture. Popped upstairs 10 minutes later and thought I'd just double check and there was the faint line! I screamed....ALOT! Then I text a picture to my best friend, she said she saw a line so I went to get a clearblue digi. It says pregnant 1-2 weeks. I've still got spotting though, what do you ladies think?
Just waiting now for DP to get home so I can tell her. Oh I hope this is real!!

Rosie xx


----------



## lucky2010

Fantastic news Rosie... A bfp is a bfp!!! So happy for you!!


I'm CD 24 of a usually 26 day cycle, no symptoms at all other than extreme grumpiness!! Period should be due on Monday but don't know when to test!!

Good luck everyone else xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Rosie I completely agree a BFP is that! Whoop   xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Rosie  -  Thats excellant news!!  CONGRATS


Lucky  -  Well done on resisting the pee sticks I think if I was due on monday I would be testing now lol


CLP  -  Thanks for your reply I read your 2ww diary also lol.  I am feeling quite positive about this cycle and today am thinking it may have worked, I have this constant feeling that af is on her way altho I vaguely recall having this during my 2ww with Lou, and also had some pinching on Thursday night,  feeling quite nausous at certain times in the day but that could just be the drugs!!! AAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH
Crazy crazy crazy lol


Catch up soon 
Maggie
xx


----------



## Steph29

Rosie: Thats fab News! congratulations


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rosie great news x


----------



## Strawbs78

Rosie wooohoooooooo xxx


----------



## curves angel

Thank you ladies! Just know I'm going to be a nightmare. It's 3am and I woke up and didn't feel my boobs were sore anymore so I shot out of bed and tested again, line came up straight away. 
Please stay with me little bean!

Maggie- Good you're feeling positive, have everything crossed for you.

Lucky- hang in there. I was testing day 10 as you know and didn't get a BFP til day 13.


----------



## charlruk

BFP congratulations to you Rosie!!!     Amazing!! sending so much   and hugs!!

Char and chelle.x


----------



## lucky2010

Testing in the morning.... No symptoms at all... Expecting a bfn :-(


----------



## Kallie

Hi, I'm new here, hope you don't mind me just leaping in here. I've read through a lot of this thread, and it feels like quite a rollacoaster.

I'm 8dpo on my first cycle trying to conceive #2 with a known donor. The time is going soooo slowly and I'm alternating between pregancy symptom spotting and upcoming period symptom spotting. When I got pregnant with my son (3 years ago) I didn't test until 16dpo, I don't think I'm going to last that long this time.


----------



## lucky2010

Good luck Kallie! X


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Lucky  -  Will be thinking of you in the morning am hoping that you get the bfp you deserve!!!


Kallie  -  We would be at the same stage then I think as I am 5dp3dt which i think makes me 8dpo, hoping the next week isnt too much of a drag for us both!!


I am still fluctuating from its worked to wat if it hasnt worked, oh its so hard, but I do feel different in the lower abdomen area, I am having lots of niggles, on thursday eve I had a little while of definate pinching which I am hoping could be to do with implantation, and still have strong af pains which I think I had with Lou, I just hope this is our turn to give Lou a sibling, it would be the perfect time with Lou starting school nurseyr in September and such.  Oh I am so not sure how I am going to get thro the next week without testing, I have ordered 2 internet early 10ui tests and 2 clearblue tests, now think they will arrive wednesday but how long will I have the willpower not too break into them lol!!I am so bloated at the mo I look about 3mths pregnant, lol, arrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh  need to keep occupied this week I think, lol, I am back at work this week but not til thurs and on nights!!


Hope everyone else not going to insane!!


Good luck for tomorrow Lucky!!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## Pinktink

Lucky - Will be keeping our fingers crossed for good news in the morning...    

  Maggie - We were never very well behaved on 2ww! it's just soooo hard... I've got a good feeling about this one for you xx

Kallie - welcome and good luck...

Sticky vibes for all of you


----------



## charlruk

Will be thinking of you on Monday lucky!!  

Welcome kallie!! We tested on day 12, 13, 14, and a few more!!   couldn't quite believe it!! It's a tough time... Got everything crossed for you!! 

Maggie, also sending pos thoughts to you !! It seems like such a long wait! And as am sure you are willing  away the days to test and hopefully see that amazing bfp!! It's tough and symptom spotting Is impossible not to do!!   

Char and Chelle. Xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Good luck lucky xx


----------



## lucky2010

A birthday bfn :-(


----------



## magsandemma

Lucky really sorry to hear your news!!


----------



## Blondie80

Sorry to hear that too Lucky. I hpope your birthday day improves  

I've officially joined this thread, we're 1dpo, and Ive had a REALLY upset stomach and toilet rushes (sorry TMI?!) today and a bit really late yesterday. I really hope this wont affect anything


----------



## Strawbs78

Lucky im so sorry babe.. I know a lot was riding on this one for you.. Try to enjoy your day xoxox


----------



## charlruk

So sorry lucky!! its tough! sending lots of    

c.x


----------



## Hales :)

So sorry Lucky - Please enjoy your birthday x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

LUCKY-    BFNs real suck!!!! As it's your birthday I would suggest drowning your sorrows!!   (if you can)

CLP


----------



## lmb15

Lucky - so sorry it's a bfn.   . Is it definitely time to test or a bit early? Hope you enjoy your birthday, despite the bad news.   

Maggie - best of luck for when you test.   I would say wait till OTD but then i'd just be a big hypocrite!!

Blondie - fingers crossed for you.   

Kallie - i wonder how long you'll wait before testing?!!   

Lisa x


----------



## welshginge

So sorry Lucky it's really s**t!!

Curves - huge congrats! It's been a bit of a journey but so happy for you!! x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Just wondering then as I think most of you have been naughty with the peesticks, at what stage did you test and with what brand of tests?? And where the results true til test day??  LMAO can you tell I have been goggling mad??


Maggie
xx


----------



## BecsW

Lucky-I'm so sorry, this journey can be so cruel    Big hugs to you   
Becs x


----------



## BecsW

Curves Angel-Huge Congrats to you  

MagsandEmma-I was terrible for testing early each time!!   With my BFP I did my first test 5 before days before OTD and it was BFN (using First Response). I did my next test 4 days before OTD and if you squinted hard and held the test up to the window there was the faintest of faint lines but my best friend looked and couldn't see anything! Obviously, I kept testing every day after that and the line got slowly darker.....but.....because I had had a trigger shot of HCG I couldn't be sure it wasn't a false positive so I didn't really believe it until the day before OTD when I used a ClearBlue (not digital though) and got a cross sign to indicate BFP. I would probably do the same again when we start to ttc again, I just can't keep away from them pee sticks-dread to think how much I have spent on them!!   Very, very best of luck, I really hope it's a BFP for you  

Becs x


----------



## charlruk

Mags, clear blue all the way- but not the digi ones!! we didnt use them - and were told not to by lots of people as can cause more stress. Apparently clear blue give stronger +ves than first response- although we did use 1 of them as the clinic gave it to us, but we bought more clear blue ones from the chemist!

C


----------



## Strawbs78

Mags - clearblue digital the whole way (so long as you only test once or else the conception indicator drives you mad)..On this pregnancy I used first response 10dpo - negative, 11dpo negative, 12 - negative but clearblue said positive, then following 3 days till period arrived on the first response still came up negative and even then I only got a very very faint positive on day period was due!!  I would steer clear of these.. On the 11dpo negative I went out and got hammered and low and behold I was prego but I will never know if clearblue would have said positive so I didnt get too hung up on it.. xx


----------



## curves angel

Lucky, so sorry     

Mags, I used internet cheapies from home health uk all the way until I got the faintest line 13 dpo. Then I used clearblue digi and clearblue with the cross because DP loves to see the line! The line on the CB ones are much darker than on the internet cheapies. I do wonder if I would have got a BFP sooner on the CB.
My name is Rosie, and I'm a testaholic!! xx


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks guys, it really has put a downer on my day. Today is 12 DPO. My cycle is usually 26 days long, ie period due today but the clomid has put me back 2-3 days so if I've not got period by Friday we'll test again. 

Maggie, with regards to tests... Last time we used a clearblue digi two days before period was due. Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Lucky I am so sorry  my test date in may was my birthday and I got a BFN it really hurt that day.   and love x


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks all


Well I have resisted the peesticks today, I figure if I get up and go to the loo quickly in the morning then I wont be so tempted lol who am I trying to kid!!!  Anyhow lasted today but everyday i have googled like 4/5/6dp3dt to see what results everyone has got!!!          Anyway I think my internet cheapies and cb digitals will probably arrive tomorrow or wednesday, am hoping wednesday so I can make it thro another day as only have clinic one in house at mo.  


Lucky  Hope you have managed to have a nice birthday and a vino or two tonight!     


Maggie
xx


----------



## Steph29

Lucky : So sorry


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Mags- I started testing on day 4- BFN(FR) day 5-?? maybe a line, day 6- ?? Maybe a line but CBD -PG 1-2 weeks! All done in the evening so not first urine!! 

Congrats- Curvesangel 

CLP


----------



## Kallie

magsandemma said:


> Oh I am so not sure how I am going to get thro the next week without testing, I have ordered 2 internet early 10ui tests and 2 clearblue tests, now think they will arrive wednesday but how long will I have the willpower not too break into them lol!!


This almost exactly - I have tests arriving in the post tomorrow too and I want to hold off testing until Friday but I'm not sure I'm going to make it that long. I have period pains so there is a part of me that's trying to come to terms with the fact that it hasn't worked but I think there's always a bigger part of me that's sooo hopeful.

Magsandemma - when are you planning on testing?

Lucky - sorry about the BFN, and on your birthday as well!

Blondie - good luck, how's the waiting going?


----------



## magsandemma

HI all


CLP  -  I so want to test now, lol, but you had twins so probably why was so early, or thats what I keep telling myself anyhow incase I get a BFN from earl testing.


Kallie  -  Well like you want to hold off til friday but I am not sure will get that far to be honest, am out til lunch time this morning so if the tests arrive today hopefully I wont want to do aft test and will be too busy as Lou has her friend staying over tonight so should keep my mind off it!!


I do feel really gd about this cycle and think that is probably why I havent tested yet as am scared am setting myself up for a big disappointment when we had our bfn from the fresh cycle in november it hit me much harder than I thought it would so as I am an emotional wreck at the mo anyhow, seriously think I could cry at the drop of a hat at the mo, also still having weird vivd dreams last night it was about missing a bus and then windows breaking in my hand when trying to close them, then I patched them up, so so bizarre lmao, all part of the madness lol.


Also this is a new one on me but for the last 2 days I have had a real burning sensation in my lower abdomen and groins!! Like they are on fire at times, anyone had this??  As normal googled it like mad and it did seem a gd sign, but then I wonder if I am just some crazed hormonal women making things up in my mind!!!!!!!!!!


Hope you all ok and still a little sane


Maggie
xx


----------



## Mish3434

Maggie, Step away from the pee sticks     

Curvesangle, Congrats on your BFP   

Lucky, so sorry to see your negative result    

Good luck to all the lovely ladies on the 2ww       

Shelley x


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks shelley 
I should of steeped away from the peesticks as I used an ultra early one and it was bfn, I know its far too early as only had fet 7days ago             lol going to get some fr ones today as will prob test each day now the addiction has been fed!!
Maggie
xx


Kallie have you managed to stay away from your delivery


----------



## Kallie

No, I couldn't resist temptation either. BFN here too. Argh, why do we do it to ourselves?!

I've resolved to wait until Friday or the weekend to test again (unless period shows up before). Whether I'll manage that is quite another matter


----------



## Starfish78

Hi everyone,

I posted on the newbie thread a few days ago and thought I'd jump over here now, as just started 2ww. Oh the joys! 

My DW and I are trying for a family at home with KD, with me carrying.

I'm OK for now as it's early on and most of my feelings are excitement but the 2nd week I have found a nightmare on the last 2 tries - ridiculous googling for symptoms, swinging between the highs and lows, and generally going insane with the not-knowing. I have vowed to try to keep busier this time.  

Fingers crossed for everyone, I spent a bit of time lurking before joining so I have followed your stories and been truly inspired by the patience and determination, and it has given me such hope when I didn't know (last year) how on earth to turn our years of talking about having a family into an action plan.  I caught a glimpse of the CB pregnancy tests today so I totally understand the difficulty being expressed at the moment!

And many congrats Curvesangel, fantastic news on your BFP 

Starfish x


----------



## Blondie80

Hi Starfish! Welcome to the 2ww thread! 

Mags - I'm only 2dpo and the wait is driving me INSANE! I wish I could be a bit like Starfish and just start googling on the second week, but I've done it since yesterday. Yesterday at 1dpo!! Every single day I google my dpo and see what others symptoms were! And most people say they have little - no symptoms until at least implantation. I honestly thought my wife would divorce me last month, so Im trying to tone it down down a bit! She things I am muy  !!

I am not a POAS fantatic though, I kinda like waiting until AF DOESNT show (hopefully!) and live that dream out a bit longer, til she does.

Crossing my fingers too for everyone! Lets have a roll call, who's here, Im still trying to get to gripds with everybodies names!  

Blondie xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Kallie  -  Its so hard to stay away from them, I didnt feel too bad after doing the hpt today as it wasnt first wee and also I knew it was far too early.


Blondie  -  I know I come online every morning and google dt3dt to see what other people symptoms are and also when they tested!!


Starfish  -  Hoping you doing ok, would love to not think about it in the first week but I have googled everyday!!!


Well am still feeling positive tonight despite the peestick earlier, lol, not sure if will test again in the morning or not, who knows, but I do know that I am mega tired, fell asleep on sofa earlier and off to bed in a mo.


Speak soon 
Maggie
xx


----------



## Starfish78

ha ha ! no no I have misrepresented myself!  I do google for symptoms week one too but the 'ridiculous' googling (eg every hour)  starts week 2 for me. I'm trying to work on the concept that it didn't help me last few times, it made me worse, so trying to be good.  i read an amusing thing on a website (I forget where now) when someone in their 2ww got friends to also spot early pg symptoms and she said it was amazing how many people experience them (male and female) which made me laugh.

Lets hope it goes fast ! x


----------



## Blondie80

magsandemma said:


> Blondie - I know I come online every morning and google dt3dt to see what other people symptoms are and also when they tested!!


Mags, whats dt3dt??


----------



## Blondie80

Starfish78 said:


> ha ha ! no no I have misrepresented myself! I do google for symptoms week one too but the 'ridiculous' googling (eg every hour) starts week 2 for me. I'm trying to work on the concept that it didn't help me last few times, it made me worse, so trying to be good. i read an amusing thing on a website (I forget where now) when someone in their 2ww got friends to also spot early pg symptoms and she said it was amazing how many people experience them (male and female) which made me laugh.
> 
> Lets hope it goes fast ! x


Yeah - ditto that *wishes away time!*

Hey Starfish, if you get any good websites for early pg symptoms, lemme know!!


----------



## Kallie

It's not the   who should be paying me a visit, it's the 'obsessive googling police'! I work from home and I'm supposed to do 2.5hrs work every evening once my little one's in bed. I've been sat at the computer for almost 2hrs and I've done nothing workwise. What is everyone else neglecting to get their googling fix?


----------



## Blondie80

Kallie, exactly same as you - I WFH mostly too and its FAR too easy to get distracted by google!!


----------



## lucky2010

Grrrr..... still no period! I wish it would just come and stop me having that glimmer of hope that the test was wrong! Also I can't book our known donor until it has arrived and I know what days to meet him....so frustrating!


Hang on in there all of you bad early testers!!!


Rach x


----------



## magsandemma

Lol 


I meant dp3dt so days post 3 day transfer, so today I am 8 days past and did another internet cheapie ultra sensitive test and still bfn, so have been to boots as they have buy one get one free on all first response, so bought 2 double packs lol so now I have 6 tests at home I think thats one a day til otd lol.  


However today am not feeling as bloated or sicky as before but thats prob cos am used to cyclogest now, I am still having strong af feeling tho so will have to see.  Anyhow trying not to get obsessed as cant change whats gonna happen anyhow, am back at work tomorrow night and fri night so that should keep me busy too lol


HOws everyone else doing today


Maggie
xx


----------



## Kallie

Maggie - Sorry about another bfn, good luck for tomorrow (or the day after that, etc.). Thanks for the heads up about the tests on offer in Boots!

Rach - argh, what a horrible state of limbo to be in! Hope your into your next cycle soon enough. Are you still testing? 

I've managed not to test today as I felt like I just didn't want another bfn (11dpo today). I'm having lots of period pains so am trying to prepare myself for it not working. But, this evening I checked my diary from when I got my bfp with my son (16dpo) and I'd written that I'd being having period pains for a week before that too. So, now my hopes are raised again.


----------



## magsandemma

HI all


Kallie  -  Yeah I tested again and still the same altho I am not expecting any diff this early so dont know why I am bothering to test at mo?  So thinking may leave off for a few days and like you I also got our posistive with Louise was at 12dp3dt so 15dpo and also period pains so still have hope.


Lucky  -  How r u doing?  I remember last cycle that I had to wait on af and it was a killer as I needed closure.


SPeak soon


Maggie
xx


----------



## Blondie80

Hello all

Have faith testers, it really isnt over til the witch arrives!!

Well I'm having ZERO symtomsm, which is completely unlike last month (although I wasnt preg last month!!) but last month, I could have sworn I could feel everything, this time, NOT A THING! The wife keeps trying to remind me that whatever is happening (or not!) is microscopic and so I could potentially not fee anything, AND I'm only 4dpo (which I know is before implantation) and when I google that, not many people are experiecing anything. *sigh*

I did have a pregnancy related dream last night, but I cant even remember it, so it cant be classed as vivid and Im sure its because I was thinkng about it as I drifted off!

Generally trying to keep myself busy and not think about it all too much, which means Im getting lots of those little jobs around the house I had been putting off (filing etc), done! 

Hope everyone is doing well - who is testing when? 

Blondie x

Editted as I wrote 5po. I was convinced I was 5dpo, but just checked my calendar and Im 4dpo!!

ALSO edited to add: I have a damn ticket below, i should have noticed!!! where is my brain?!!!!


----------



## tricky77

hi all....blimey, i only went away for a long weekend, and come back to find a very busy thread here indeed.

Rosie - massive congrats to you!

Lucky - how are you doing? So sorry about the BFN.....its such a horrible feeling.....has your AF arrived yet?

Good luck to everyone else in the 2WW rollercoaster....step away from the pee sticks!

as for me.....it was another BFN for me...so no "3rd time lucky"......absolutely gutted! In a way, it was good and bad that we were away on holiday when we found out......because i know that if we were at home, i would have just wallowed for a good few days, but being away with friends meant we had to snap ourselves out of it and  try and pick ourselves up. Also, if you're going to drown your sorrows anywhere, then Ibiza is probably a good place to be!

so now, we need to think about what to do next......do we carry on with anothe IUI try, or is time for the "big guns" of IVF -= eek?!
can anyone recommend a good thread at all on this site that might be able to help!? im trying to find out if there is anything else we can try before we go to IVF, thats all, and dont really know where to start........we're starting to lose hope already, even though its only our 3rd try, its just starting to wear us down already i think.......

anyway, hope everyone else if doing ok and staying calm...positive thoughts going out to all of you!!xxx


----------



## Kallie

I caved again this morning and got what I thought was a BFN but then when I held it up to the light at a certain angle I thought I could see a very, very, very faint line. It was a supermarket own brand test, so I popped into town for some First Response ones and it was BFP! I've tested again this afternoon and it's postive again but not as dark as this morning's one. Now I'm just hoping it stays stuck  

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Strawbs78

Kallie that's fantastic news, congrats!


----------



## Hales :)

Sorry for the BFN Tricky - Glad the hol took your mind off it! 

Kallie - Congrats!!  x


----------



## Blondie80

Congrats Kallie


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Tricky  -  Sorry to hear of bfn but glad u had good holiday.


Kallie  -  Thats fab news BIG Congrats hun.


AFM  -  Tummy still feels like af is due anytime but I know this could mean either way, my worry is when we were on cyclogest before we didnt even moake it to test day as I bled on day 10, so day 10 is tomorrow so lets hope I can get thro tomorrow and get to otd and hopefully still get that our bfp, trying to keep up the pma!!!  


Off to work this eve and tomorrow night so hopefully that will keep me busy lol


Maggie
xx


----------



## curves angel

Kallie - Big Congrats!!

Maggie- sending      your way! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Tricky- Sorry it's a BFN. If it helps any we had 4 medicated IUI's and 1 IVF but we ended up getting lucky on our 2nd attempt of AI at home, so you just never know   

Blondie- I had no symptoms at all and had a BFP so hang on in there xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kallie great news- i would 'save' money with cheap brands and even for me FR tested negative when CBdigital said pregnant and my BHCG was 297
l


----------



## Starfish78

Hi all

Congrats Kallie ! Enjoy what must be an amazing feeling 

Tricky - really sorry to hear about the BFN....

AFM no symptoms and trying to stay positive, 4 days in and it's starting to drag !

Good luck to everyone else who's waiting in this odd limbo....

Starfish x


----------



## Blondie80

I keep meaning to ask, what does AFM stand for?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

as for me!! AFM


----------



## Blondie80

Thank you - I *literally* worked that out 30 seconds before!!   

I also bet that gets asked a LOT!


----------



## Kallie

Blondie80 said:


> I keep meaning to ask, what does AFM stand for?


I had to look this up yesterday!


----------



## Kallie

Thanks for the congratulations.

Maggie, Starfish and Blondie - good luck!


----------



## lucky2010

Kallie congrats!

Tricky, sorry about your bfn... Good luck with the 'what next' decision!

Good luck to all the waiters!!

Afm, day 29, still no period, tested again today still bfn... Come on AF!!

Good luck all xx


----------



## Blondie80

Hi all,

I should be 5dpo today and I have tender boobs. They arent really sore, but they definitely feel fuller and tender to touch. Is this what is meant when people say they hav sore boobs? I normally only get sore boobs 2 days before my period.


----------



## BecsW

Kallie-Massive congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## BecsW

Tricky-So sorry it was BFN    such a painful journey  . Your post reminded me exactly of how I felt after our 3rd BFN, I felt like we had been trying this for ages and was now sure it was never going to work, I really couldn't have felt any lower. I tried to pursuade our consultant to let us go straight into IVF but she told me that couples trying naturally can take 6 or even 12 months to fall and to try if poss to keep hopeful. She pursuaded us to have one more try at natural IUI. She suggested after that, we should try one medicated IUI so that we would have more than egg in order to increase our chances and after that to go to IVF, however, she also said that if we wanted to carry on with natual IUIs she would be happy for us to 6 cycles altogether before looking at more invasive treatments. We are about to start ttc #2 and our new clinic has suggested we try 6 cycles of natural IUI.....so please don't give up hope, the clinics seem to think that 6 cycles is a sensible amount to try before moving onto something else. Maybe you will be 4th time lucky, you never know    xx

Blondie - SymptoM checking nearly drove me round the bend   It's a nightmare isn't it? What you have described is how I felt with my BFP though and my 1st cycle (which although it was BFN I am certain implantation occurred and then it all stopped as I felt so different)    that it's a good sign xx

Good luck to all the 2ww-ers


----------



## Blondie80

Thanks Becs, can't help but hope to goodness it's a good sign, but then talk myself out of it and think 'maybe they are tender hurt BECAUSE I've been prodding them' -and also that its all in my head.

Also had (sorry TMI time!) wetness in knickers and been feeling VERY irritable and got mad with my  poor wife earlier, over Nan bread. It was so stupid.

I need to be locked up, for 10 days!


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Blondie  -  Bless ya its so hard not to symptom spot and to wonder if you are going crazy, there must be an easier way surely lol than going insane for 2ww!!!


Just a quickie, looks like af is on way, after my nightshift last night I had really bad pain in my right groin this morning and in the morning Ihad some speckles of red blood, not its more pink and seems to be getting more now, just annoyed really as both cycles we had used cyclogest I have not even made it to test day, first time I got to day 10 and bled I discussed this with clinic and they said no tto worry with the hrt and cyclogest I wouldnt bleed early, well seems otherwise again, not due af til tues? so will see how this evening goes but I tested this morning and it was bfn, so am assuming taking all things into account that this is the end of this cycle!!!      


Good luck to those still on 2ww


Lucky  -  how are you doing?


Kallie  -  how are you doing?


Speak soon
Maggie
xx


----------



## Pinktink

Sorry to hear that maggie, hopefully it's implantation  

Amber had cyclogest the first time and bled early so they used gestone injections for the next two cycles and she didn't bleed... Aftr she stopped taking them following the miscarriage it took a few days before she bled...

They were horrible injections though x


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks PT


Yeah we used gestone for 2 cycles also the reason we didnt this time was because I had really bad localised reactions to it on the last cycle, but the clinic had said that we didnt need it this time as lining thickness etc was ok and they wouldnt want to high a dose, however I think next time we will revert back to it or increase the cyclogest, not really sure how to feel about everything at the mo, cant believe after feeling so posistive and really feeling it had worked that we will more than likely be talking to clinic monday about where to go from here again, and also have put on 10lbs ish with the hrt!!!!!     


How you girls and the lovely stanley doing??


Maggie


----------



## BecsW

Maggie ((((hugs)))) hope it is implantation bleed    and not the witch


----------



## Starfish78

Hello all, 

Don't really keep up with everyone on here as often as i should but have just caught up with a few posts - sorry Mags about the AF - don't have any experience of the cycle and drugs but i know after the BFNs I've had I always feel like AF adds insult to injury. Hoping that it's implantation bleeding..... 

Blondie - how are your symptoms? 

I've been feeling exhausted today but I think the end of the week is enough to induce that! Not feeling anything much, and still trying to remain hopeful although i always find the 2nd week much harder. CBFM still v. confusing and still says high on no 21 after no peak, which I'm hoping doesn't mean I didn't ovulate!  

Thinking of everyone ....

Starfish x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Well have had nothing more as of yesturday evening so not sure whats going on altho I do still feel that af is on her way at any moment so have moved from obssessing over symptoms to the knicker checking stage, what a horrible waits these are, anyhow not much I can do about the outcome so gotta sit tight and what and see what tuesdays test brings but not hopeful as had bfn yesturday.


Well we are going out for day today as its stevenage so just trying to keep busy and then am working all day tomorrow.


Hope everyone else ok


Blondie  -  Yeah my boobs just seem to get fuller and tender during my previous cycles, so fingers crossed for you.


Maggie
xx


----------



## Hales :)

Maggie, sounds just like dp's implantation bleed, she had af pains too, and was literally one evening of a quite pink bleed, bit like start of af. She did a hpt next day and did get a bfp, but think in our case it was the second embryo implanting.  If it was the first implanting then would be too early for a bfp.  Hang in there, it's not over until the fat lady sings! X


----------



## Strawbs78

I agree with hales mags and I would defo get a clearblue test rather than firstvresponse as I did both and cb gave me a positive 4 days before the fr did.. Good luck!!


----------



## TwoBumps

Maggie - what you've described is exactly what I experienced at 9 & 10 dpo when I conceived Freya so hang in there hun, it's definitely not over yet! x


----------



## Blondie80

Maggie, fingers crossed it is as the others have suggested.

Starfish - did you get a high today, too? 

AFM, I've not seen ANY implantation bleeding yet (7dpo). Are you always supposed to have it? I am definitely on the look out for it. 

Also my boobs feel less tender than they did yesterday and I asked my DW if they looked smaller, she said she thought they did - they definitely looked more full yesterday and I was sure I could see more veins.   

So of course, that sent me into a bit of a 'funk'. I feel absolutely shattered today and woke up feeling nauseas, but not sure if thats because I was starving! Im sure this is ALL in my head. I *hate* the 2ww. I am  .

Blondie xx


----------



## welshginge

Best of luck everyone!!

Blondie - not everyone gets implantation bleeding so it' not a reliable symptom. In fact I only got 1 symptom, my boobs were sore but in a different place to when AF is due. That's it! Best of luck.


----------



## Blondie80

Excellent! Thank you, that makes me feel a bit better.

I had to come back to bed for a 3 hr nap, after a late breakfast... I have just woken up! Can't remember if we went to bed exceptionally late last night and that's what I am tired! DS woke us up at 7:30am, which is a bit late for him!


----------



## Han2275

DP was so in tune with her cycle with having so much treatment that she knew exactly when she was ovulating  , but she had no idea when she fell pregnant and took ages to believe that she actually was! I was 100% certain that my 2nd DI had worked but I don't know why. I just felt different    
I wonder if I'll be the same if I'm lucky enough to be pregnant again. Wouldn't it be easier if there was just one symptom that we all had to look out for  
All the the best luck in the world to everyone on the 2WW XX


----------



## Blondie80

And to you too Han - when is testing date for you?

Well, I did it *hangs head* - I POAS at 7dpo.  I dont even know why, because Im really not a POAS addict, or I thought not at least. Of course it came up BFN.


----------



## Han2275

Blondie - I'm not on the dreaded 2WW  . We would love to be but in the process of trying to sell our house and move to Northern Ireland so not really a great time. Need to know where we stand financially after the move, and I would also need to guarantee getting another NHS job straight away otherwise I will lose maternity pay. Our clinic have said we can transfer our embryos to an Irish clinic or just travel back for treatment. I would love to be pregnant again and we both feel ready for #3 but, as with EVERY step of this journey, I must be patient


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks all


I have had a little more brown/pinkish when wiping today but that is all and I have been knicker checking I keep thinking af is here and then go check and nothing I have strong af pains and also ovary pain which is new for me, I tested this morning and its still bfn so not getting my hopes up that its going to change, could I really have implantation this late as yesturday was 11dp3dt, it was fet so I dont know if they take longer to implant seems very late but hey ho I have already started thinking about wat diet to try next to shift the weight I have gained from being on the hrt, I have to say I also have very sore boobs, these drugs are so cruel that they give you pregnancy symptoms, I have also been getting very lightheaded last few days when I stand up, nearly fell over twice I think if the test was bfp on tuesday I would faint, lmao.  I have to say I feel better than I thought I would but then again it probably wont hit me til full af is here, which would of normally been what I would of woken up to today after a little brown the night before so I dont know what to think anymore, just hope full af doesnt arrive when I am at work all day tomorrow!!!!!


Anyhow been out driving with Emma today not sure I did her nerves any good as only driven her car a few times which was a few weeks ago so stalled a few times one of those being on a roundabout!!!  I have my test in a week sooooooooo not looking forward to it but I so desperately want to be able to drive to get Lou and me around in the summer!!!


Blondie  -  U have tested v early but you sound just like me, I dont know why I started testing as I knew it would be bfn that early anyhow, just hope you cant wait a bit longer now.  Good luck with the second week, u got many plans??


Hann  -  WHereabouts in N Ireland are you moving to, I am originally from Co Antrim


Starfish  -  How are you holding up??


Right must be off, am going to go to bingo tonight to try to chill and have some time out and hopefully win lots of money, yeah right.  


Good luck to all and step away from the peesticks too          like I can talk!!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## BecsW

Blondie-I had implantation bleed on my first cycle but no implantation bleed on my BFP cycle. These symptoms are here to drive us mad I'm sure of it!!!   

Maggie-It ain't over yet......


----------



## Starfish78

Maggie I think I have read that implantation bleeding can happen as late as when af is due, which is obviously a pain as those initials bleeds of af sound really similar to implantation bleeding. I'm not sure though, the more I read the more confused I seem to get! I really hope that it becomes clearer one way or the other, although it sounds like you are doing an amazing job of holding the two possibe outcomes at the same time.  

Blondie I have absolutely already thought of testing so I can completely understand the thought processes that lead us to get those sticks out! Hang in there! Are you working from home this week or at the office? Hope you can find some distractions....

AFM - I woke up feeling negative (for no good reason) about it having worked (worried about timing, no symptoms) and still v. confused by cbfm which said high again today (7th high and no peak). DW is being the voice of reason and gave me a sensible mantra (!) to repeat when feeling crap which helps as I usually find myself thinking more negative thoughts than positive (unhelpful).  Can safely say it has been dominating my thinking as last night was proof reading DW's dissertation which involved the abbreviation of a policy document name to AF and of course I read it as Aunt Flo in my head, and also read implementation as implantation. lol.

Thinking of everyone

Starfish x


----------



## Blondie80

Awww starfish, I'm like that too! Yesterday I saw a car with registration ending in TTC! Everything is a sign. Don't be hard on yourself for having bad/negative days. we all get them! It's about waking up the next day and turning it around.

AFM, I'm having the weirdest thing happening. So when I wake up in the morning, my boobs are completely normal, they are still slightly tender to touch, but as we go through the day I am convinced they grow and feel more tender. Is this because I am prodding them too much?!


----------



## Blondie80

Oh and acid reflux, I forgot to mention that one - on and off throughout the day.


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Well I have been at work all day today so not much time to think but I am very confused by it all, obviously I have had no implant bleed with any of my treatments in the past so wudnt know what that was like, but sat night was weird as so little and then sun very little and only on wiping, have been knicker checking ever since, and nothing more, I still feel like af is coming and she is due tomorrow so we will see what the morning brings as its also OTD.  I really have no idea whats going on in there, I dont like to not feel in control so its been driving me mad I havent poas since sat which was bfn so will see what the peesticks say tomorrow, I have had lots of symptoms in last 2days from sickness to metallic taste to dizzyness but as I know all too well it could all be the drugs!!!!!!!!!             OMG well at least tomorrow we will hopefully know I kind of wish the clinic did  a BHCG so that we could have a definitive answer.    Oh well cant change nought now!!


Good luck to anyone else due to test soon!!


Take it easy


Maggie
xx


----------



## Starfish78

Hope it's a BFP for you in the morning Maggie  
Blondie hope you're doing OK even with all the symptoms
I'm keeping busy and feeling OK I guess....have a lot planned this week which will hopefully keep my thoughts elsewhere - well that's the hope anyway!

Starfish x


----------



## charlruk

Good Luck for tomorrow maggie!! have everything crossed for you!!! 

Char and chelle.xx


----------



## Han2275

Hi Maggie,

We are moving to Fermanagh. Hopefully one of the villages/towns around Enniskillen. DP is originally from Cavan but we don't want to live in MIL's pocket   and we want to stay within the NHS system. As much as we all moan about it, I love being an NHS nurse and never want to worry that I can't pay for health treatment for my family. We just want to give our boys the village life and home environment that we both grew up in but can't afford in the wiltshire/oxfordshire villages where I grew up. We always want to make sure the boys are relatively near to at least one side of the family. We know enniskillen quite well now and it feels like the place to try and settle  

I do hope you have great news tomorrow. I will be checking in first thing


----------



## Blondie80

Yep good luck Maggie, I'll be checking in bright and early too! I feel   for you! 

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Gd luck maggie- metallic taste sound a gd thing to me!
L x


----------



## Pinktink

here is some cheerleaders for a lovely bfp for you maggie.....


----------



## Hales :)

Good luck Maggie!  We're all on tenterhooks! X


----------



## magsandemma

Morning all
Well its a bfn today!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin




----------



## Blondie80

magsandemma said:


> Morning all
> Well its a bfn today!


Sorry maggie, BUT it's not over til AF arrives though and if you did have implanation, I read somewhere it takrs 3 days for your body to recognise the HCG.

((bigs hugs from me))

AFM, I felt miserable last night and continue to fele miserable, negative and not my normal self today. *sigh*


----------



## BecsW

Maggie-so sorry hun,      for you and DP xx


----------



## BecsW

Blondie-Hugs for you too     the 2ww is just awful, could you do anything lovely today that might help you to feel a bit more like yourself, meeting up with friends, a bit of pampering maybe? xx


----------



## curves angel

maggie


----------



## Han2275

So sorry about the BFN today, Maggie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

So sorry maggie x


----------



## Kallie

Maggie - sorry about the bfn  

Starfish and Blondies - how are you guys doing?


----------



## Blondie80

BecsW said:


> Blondie-Hugs for you too   the 2ww is just awful, could you do anything lovely today that might help you to feel a bit more like yourself, meeting up with friends, a bit of pampering maybe? xx


Thanks hon, I had to go to work this morning, but then I took DS to a soft play area to meet mummy friends and their kiddies, and then to the stables at the end of our road, to see when he can start lessons (only a couple of months, they have to be 4 - I'm probably more excited than he is!) - during which time I managed to feel better and STOP thinking about babies and the 2ww.

My poor wife, my moods are SO erratic at the moment, I tell you - I understand why this can break couples up, its such a rollercoaster!

Maggie, how are you bearing up sweetie? Will you test again tomorrow?

Starfish - Hows things, any symptoms yet?

AFM, I am 99% certain the tenderness in my boobs is just water retention now.

Hope everyone manage to get out and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Starfish78

Maggie - read your post early this morning, fishing on the beach, but couldn't reply on my mobile and have just got in - so sorry to read it was a bfn - after all the unsureness of the last few days   .  Thinking of you x

Thanks Kallie, I'm really not sure how I am- I swing from calm to 'I cant bear waiting any longer' throughout the day, and have nothing more than usual pmt symptoms eg big and sore (.)(.) and that's about it. So trying not to think about it too much and wait till test day on Friday - it's been such an odd cycle for me that I'm not even sure when my period is due but flying to France sat and want to know before we go, so friday it is.  Hope you're still floating Kallie  

Blondie - the stables sound lovely, and glad it was a distraction from this torturous waiting,...hang in there, not long to go!

Starfish x


----------



## lucky2010

So sorry maggie, hugs xxx


----------



## Pinktink

sorry Maggie


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks all


Am ok I think, lol, it just really hard when all the drugs make you feel pregnant too, and still no af so no closure , anyhow need to phone clinic in next few days to get review appt, I had thought that we may go straight into another cycle but I think I need a few months to sort myself out physically and mentally as I dont think right now I could go through another cycle and get a bfn mentally I need a break from it all so we are going to enjoy the summer and I am going to shed some of this weight and then start again in september.


Good luck to all you girls still going through the crazyness of the 2ww, really hoping you all get nice BFPs!!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## Pinktink

Maggie - gutted for you - really thought it had worked this time... Amber and I are joining slimming world today if you want some online weight loss buddies!


----------



## Hales :)

Can I join PT/Mags? Slimming World this week for me too - Need to try and get some weight off before TTC.  I know there's an inactive thread somewhere, shall we start a new one?


----------



## Pinktink

Yep let's start a new one!! We're doing this for ttc reasons as well. We're hoping that I can do the next ivf and Amber can carry my eggs so we both need to lose some weight!!
X


----------



## Mish3434

Ladies

I have revived the old weight loss thread for you, can you please use it rather than starting a new one

Many Thanks
Shelley x


----------



## Blondie80

Hello all,

How are we doing?

Maggie, completely completely understand. I was just thinking the same thing re next month trying. See how negative I am, I'm already thinking ahead to next month. pah.Well, I may well join the slimming thread too!

AFM, Had a couple of bad days (my poor wife!) mood swings, hot flushes a LOT, but especially at night. I also just had a feel for my cervix and it's low - so I dont think that is good  . 

My boobs are still sore, but this is mostly towards the end of the day and I am putting this down to water retention.  Ive had acid reflux on and off (Chocolate probably!  ) , but this could be something I am eating/drinking and I am hardly sleeping a JOT now.


----------



## jackielou

Hi all,
13 days until testing, seems like the longest wait of our lives! I am itching to tell everyone but have to hold it in   as we want it to be a suprise GRRR! Will be worth it if i get a BFP! Everything crossed


----------



## BecsW

Maggie-    We had a couple of breaks between our BFNs and they were soooo needed, especially emotionally. Treatment really can take its toll and we found having a break from it was a real help. We spoiled ourselves rotten too with lovely days out etc so that we could really enjoy the break. When you're ready to try again, we will be here to support you


----------



## BecsW

Blondie-   for you. I can't tell you how often I wished I could time travel straight to test day! A Tardis would be handy!! The 2ww is so hard, all hormones and emotions and constant symptom checking, enough to send us (and our wives!) completely crazy  ! I really feel for you and I hope these last few days go by quickly for you and DW and bring you a lovely BFP   xx

JackieLou-massive welcome to you, welcome to the crazy 2ww and very, very best of luck! xx


----------



## Blondie80

BecsW said:


> Blondie-   for you. I can't tell you how often I wished I could time travel straight to test day! A Tardis would be handy!! The 2ww is so hard, all hormones and emotions and constant symptom checking, enough to send us (and our wives!) completely crazy  ! I really feel for you and I hope these last few days go by quickly for you and DW and bring you a lovely BFP  xx
> 
> JackieLou-massive welcome to you, welcome to the crazy 2ww and very, very best of luck! xx


Thank you so much hon, its lovely to hear kind words and they help, in admist all the madness!! xx


----------



## Starfish78

Welcome Jackielou ! Hoping that your 2ww whizzes past !  Are you trying at home AI or a clinic ?

Blondie - sending you   as we both go  

Unfortunately I've lost the plot a bit today, feel like af is coming any minute so lots of apprehension and worry, which of course make all those stomach cramps worse.I have realised that if I keep busy I am generally OK until these last few days where the threat of af just sends me loopy. Had a great argument in co-op with DW and promptly burst into tears once home so am resigned to the fact that af seems on the way. Adding to the unsureness is the fact that I dont really know when I am due on as my period started so slowly last month that I think I counted day 1 incorrectly and have confused myself. Bloomin' CBFM still says high - dont know what is going on - I'm sure I ovulated as did a clearblue one evening and had 2 lines v. clear. COuld it be LH phase is less than 24 hrs so CBFM missed it??

I'm wishing I could sleep until saturday (a Tardis Becs what a great idea!) and know one way or the other!! We cant try again until August too so I'm trying to keep that out of my head (unsuccessfully). All those years of talking about how we will start a family have made me feel that I have been actively trying all those years even though it's only our 4th go, which I guess, in the grand scheme of things, is early days.

Anyhow sorry to go on tonight, it's good to be able to off load here, and know that there are so many others in the same situation, and that for many of you there has been a lovely baby along the way , I'm sure we'll get there one day! 

Starfish x


----------



## Blondie80

I tested again, a cb digi - BFN. I am a POAS addict!


----------



## lucky2010

Starfish,


Don't worry about the CBFM... and stop peeing on it's sticks now!! If you detected an LH surge then you will have ovulated.... the surge only lasts <24hrs so if you surged after you'd peed on the morning stick it may have finished by the time you peed the next morning. The same thing happened to me last month (and this is the first time the CBFM hasn't detected my 'peak') it freaked me out a bit as I didn't know where I was up to but I got a a clearblue smiley face on the pm of day 14 so know I did surge.


Don't stress and good luck.


Blondie.... stay away from the sticks, when is OTD?


Rach


----------



## Starfish78

Thanks for the reassurance about the lh surge etc Rach, i guess I kept on using the sticks as I was curious about whether it would continue to show a high (unless it's programmed to do that after it doesn't get a peak?). I was harbouring an unrealistic hope that it meant something good.

Anyhow, it's kind of irrelevant for this cycle now as AF has come today so all over for me this month       I hate the way you feel upset enough about not conceiving without getting some kind of monster period pain etc etc.  ugh.  Anyhow we're off to France on Sat so at least I can enjoy red wine and brie...

Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone still waiting....

Starfish x


----------



## magsandemma

Bless all of you still on this crazy wait it does strange things to us all


Starfish  -  Sorry to hear af has shown, mine also decided to arrive today and like you say if your not upset enough then you get monster pains too, anyhow enjoy your trip to france!!


Blondie  -  Its hard to stop with the peesticks once youve started I know but I did have to stop a few days before test day as I wasnt sure how many more stark white ones I could take, I hope yours change very soon and u see some nice double lines!!!


JackieLou  -  Congrats on being PUPO enjoy and I hope the wait doesnt send you too crazy.


Afm -  As I said af arrived today and she is a b*tch as expected its always so much worse after treatment to be expected tho as my lining was thick but at least I have closure for this cycle now and we can get on with our next plans.  I have my driving test on monday so thats something else to worry about instead lol, and its also our 10yr anniversary on Monday so we decided as we were both off next week we would get a cheap break away by the sea, so we are off to felixstowe on Monday afternoon for some family time just the three of us, so am looking forward to that, much needed time away to chill with my girls.


Hope everyone else is ok
Maggie
xx


----------



## Blondie80

Sorry starfish     - I hope that you have a lovely relaxing time in France and that you get to come back tanned and relaxed and ready for the next go!

Mags     omg, goodness, good luck for your test on Monday too! How exciting! Let us know how you go on.  A mum friend of mine got an amazing deal on a caravan down at Felixstowe and loved it, would really like to take the DW and DS down there too! So look forward to hearting about that.

Gosh with you two away, Im going to be so LONELY!

AFM, Im holding out no hope, honestly. I have some light AF cramps, which I fully expect to turn into AF shortly.  So I wish AF would hurry up, so we could just get on with it!! 

xx


----------



## Starfish78

Have a lovely holiday in Felixtowe Mags, and hope it goes smoothly on monday. Like you say it's good to have some closure even though getting af is such a pain (in all ways), and I guess it frees up emotion energy for the next plan.

Blondie, it's not over till the fat lady sings!

Hope you're doing OK JackieLou...

Starfish x


----------



## Littlemittens

Hi,

I'm new to this, currently on a medicated FET at the Glasgow Nuffield on Tuesday morning. We have an unsuccessful IVF fresh cycle in Feb/March, and had foolishly convinced myself that this time would be easier. Now I'm panicking and don't want to upset her as she was inconsolable last time. 

Phew...feels good even to just blurb that out!!!

Anyone have any words of advice or methods to get through the 2ww sane?


----------



## deemo

My advise would be to do everything you would normally do and keep yourself very busy. Don't worry about doing things that might or might not influence the outcome: you have unfortunately no control whatsoever in these early stages! Fingers crossed... also don't forget that early signs of pregnancy usually feel exactly like AF is coming, so don't panic straightaway


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all, is anyone else 2ww'ing? I'm on 2ww number 13 as of today. First insem yesterday, second one this morning. Clearblue smiley face last night and peak on my monitor thus morning so perfect timing.... Just hoping #13 is lucky for us.

Here's hoping....... Xxxxx


----------



## Hales :)

Good luck Lucky!! Got everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## Strawbs78

good luck lucky, I'll be really rooting for you! x


----------



## Glitterintheair

good luck lucky   really do hope this works this time, will be waiting for news in 2 weeks xxx


----------



## tricky77

good luck Lucky....got everything crossed for you!

im hoping to be joining the dreaded 2WW soon.......am just waiting for my smiley face/Peak sign on the millions of the sticks i seem to be peeing on at different times of the day!
im on HIGH at the moment according to my CBFM.....so im just desperately hoping my surge comes today or tomorrow....because if it comes on Saturday, then it is game over this month as our clinic is shut on a sunday.
we especially want to try this cycle as well, because i went in for a HyCosy last week to check my tubes were ok (which they are).....and we have heard some chat that if poss, its good to try straight after having this done.....whether it does technically improve your chances or not is debateable, but we're happy to cling to any urban myth at this stage to be honest!
anyway, sorry for ramble.......good anyone else on the 2WW.xx


----------



## lucky2010

Tricky, my consultant said that when they shoot the dye up your tubes it breaks down any little adhesions that are there and therefore chances of conceiving after are higher!!! Good luck for a peak soon. I'm glad my cbfm showed a peak this month as I was about to bin it if it didn't peak this month. 

Anyway, good luck xx


----------



## tricky77

thanks for that Lucky.....that is a good hear!
just got to will my body into action now before the weekend.......will a dose of "mind over matter" work i wonder?!
xx


----------



## Kallie

Lucky - good luck, hope the fortnight flies by.

Tricky - wishing you a speedy ovulation


----------



## tricky77

Looks like i'll be joining you in the 2WW from tomorrow Lucky!
Got my peak this morning, and fortunatey my clinic is open on a SAturday, so am booked in for IUI tomorrow at midday......everything crossed again....4th time lucky we hope.
hope everyone else on the 2WW is doing ok.x


----------



## single.mummy

Tricky - Glad you got your smiley face. I have been on the same wait and was hoping to smile today but unfortunately did not    So now hoping I don't smile tomorrow as clinic not open Sunday or will have to miss this month and next month will be reallly difficult to get to the clinic because of work, so was really hoping to smile today   

Hope the 2WW does not drag too much for you and everyone else is holding out.


----------



## tricky77

2mummies - if you have enough spare, then i would still test later on this afternoon if you can....say at about 4.30pm...just in case.
then, if you get a smiley before your clinic shuts for the day, you can hopefully call them before 5pm to book yourself in for tomorrow?
its worth a shot.....fingers crossed you get the smiley when you need it - i completely understand how you feel - it just adds another layer of stress to the whole process when things like clinic opening hours can get in your way!
xx


----------



## single.mummy

Tricky, thanks. I alway test at lunchtime. when I fell pregnant with my daughter I tested in the morning and did not get a smile and then at lunchtime and got a smile and since then have pushed my test time back til lunchtime. I just rang then clinic and asked if I smile tomorrow could I come in. They said I could but it would be too soon, so I am not sure what to do now. If I smile tomorrow I think I will give this month a miss as    Also I used to be very regular 28 day cycles, ovulating on day 14 so I knew where I was at. But now I am anywhere from 26 days to 32 days, all over the place and this is the first month testing again, so I have no idea. Will be really awkward to take Monday off work as well. Aargh!!

Good luck for tomorrow. Such an exciting time.


----------



## Katie1086

Hi Everyone

My partner and I are currently trying to deal with the pressures of the 2ww. We finally had our first IUI last Saturday, last month we had trouble detecting ovulation after the sticks decided to play silly buggers! So this month we had a scan on 13/6 where they said my follicle was only 11mm and that they thought it wouldn't be ready for a while so we went back for another scan on 17/6 and my follicle had grown to 18.2mm. We were given the ovitrelle injection and then went in for our IUI on the 18/6. I was expecting the IUI to be horrific (seeing as i have never had anything like this done before) but tbh my partner giving me the injection the day before was worse! It all went really well and was all done in 10mins and they said our sample had thawed really well resulting in 16million being inseminated!!!

Last week went ok, we have been symptom spotting but i keep thinking it must be in my head! I have had really heavy boobs and sore nipples for the last 3 days and today is no exception!! I thought i was handling everything really well and was trying to stay positive however it all seems to have gone to pot today and I feel very down in the dumps, have cried about 3 times and have had what feels like AF cramps/backache on and off all day. I'm starting to think that it hasn't worked for us this time!! Only time will tell i guess, our OTD is 2nd July but AF is due on the 1st. Have been thinking about testing on Wednesday but not sure!

Sorry for the very long post, how is everyone else holding up?

xx


----------



## lucky2010

Welcome Katie and Laura! I hope the next week flies by for you. Wednesday would only be 2 days before period is due so wouldn't be ridiculously early... I'm bad for testing early usually apart from the last go as I knew it hadn't worked.

Tricky, I'm so glad you peaked! Good luck for tomorrow.

2mummies. I'm sorry it looks like this cycle will have to be forfeited:-(  I never understand why clinics insem the day after the peak as you ovulate 12-24hrs after peak so if they did it on the day of peak then the sperm would be waiting for the egg. We always insem day before and day of peak and this worked first time for our son.

Afm, this is my second clomid cycle and I have the most horrendous bloating and pinky discharge, I'm so uncomfortable... So so hope it works this time.

Good luck all. Rach x


----------



## single.mummy

Lucky - I know, I never really understood it, especially when I asked if I could inform them later in the day if I had "smiled" and they said yes as they do not do anything until the morning of treatment so it would make sense to me to ring in the morning and go in later that day. But I always feel strange querying why they do it that way and if I do it my own way and it does not work is it because of what I did!!! Too much to think about with this TTC. Good luck for this cycle.

Anyway no "smile" this morning or this afternoon so I am very happy, so I am hoping to smile tomorrow and will be in on Monday for my first attempt TTC #3. I am now really excited again as I have got over not ovulating tomorrow, now just need to make sure I smile before next weekend - I should do  

Tricky - I hope it all went well today.


----------



## single.mummy

Yeah, I smiled today    so I will be joining you all on the 2WW as of tomorrow. Will be going by myself as DP will be looking after the children and we do not have anyone else to babysit them this time. So it will be the first time I have ever had treatment by myself so am a little nervous and it is never straight forward with me!! 

Really excited though!!


----------



## Katie1086

Good luck for tomorrow 2mummies! I hope everything goes well and as nerve racking as it is having your treatment without your partner there I am sure you will be fine! X


----------



## lucky2010

Good luck for tomorrow 2mummies xx


----------



## lucky2010

Hope everyone is getting on ok. 

Ten days to go and it's really dragging. Have everything crossed as only one cycle of clomid left then ivf for us :-(

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww - seems like yesterday it was us and thinking about the next cycle this is the part we are dreading!!


----------



## tricky77

hello all......well, our IUI went fine on Saturday, so here we are again for the 4th time....trying desperately not to count the days, but clearly it is easier said than done!

Katie & laura - hope you are both holding out ok.

2mummies - soooo glad you missed the weekend shut down this month - hope all goes ok today.

Lucky......sorry the days are dragging for you.....fingers crossed this will be the last month of waiting.

good luck everyone!!xxx


----------



## Katie1086

Well I caved and did a test yesterday and again this morning, both of which were negative! I am going to try my hardest not to test again until Thursday (AF is due Friday).

I still have very sore boobs and my nipples are killing me!!! And i have now started getting heartburn after eating today which i am not loving!!

Am stuck at work on a double shift today with nothing to but browse the web so no doubt i will be googling symptoms!

God I want time to speed up a bit so i know what is going to happen!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!

xxx


----------



## single.mummy

Well I am back on the 2WW and I am finding it very exciting and nerve wracking (strangley). The IUI went fine this morning and the nurses are so lovely at our clinic so it ok that DP was not there. So now I just have to last the 2WW. Fortunately next weekend we have loads on and work is busy, so hoping it goes very quicklly!!! Clinic test date is 14th July, but I think I may test on the 10th (AF due 11th). 

Tricky - I am glad it went well on Saturday, hopefully we can keep each other sane.

Lucky - I really hope this month is your month 

Katie & Lo - your symptons sound very positive, fingers crossed.

Quick Question - I have 3 pregnancy tests from when I got pregnant with DS - they went out of date in March this year - do you think they will still work?


----------



## BecsW

Good luck to all on the dreaded 2ww, hoping for lovely BFPs for you all  

Becs xx

ps-2mummies, the tests may be OK but if you get a BFP or a BFN with them will you believe it or will you question if the sticks are still OK? If you think you might question it I would probably splash out on some new ones x


----------



## Strawbs78

Just wanted to Pop on and say good luck to everyone on their 2ww!! I hope this month is your month xxx


----------



## jackielou

Clearblue test done today at 2.15 pm BFP! Have done 3 previous tests and have had 3 lines, the lines are faint and not as bold as the control line but they are all positive!  so happy right now!Good luck to everyone else on 2WW xx


----------



## lucky2010

Huge congrats jackuelou... What fab news. Enjoy your pregnancy x


----------



## lucky2010

Afm, one week in. Totally exhausted and can't believe we have another week to wait!!

How are you Tricky, 2mummies and Katie and Laura??

Good luck everyone!! X


----------



## tricky77

massive congrats Jackielou....amazing news!!! wishing you a happy pregnancy.x

hey Lucky....only day 4 for me and i think im doing ok so far....which makes a change. work has been really busy, which has helped with the distraction a bit.....then again, the first week for me tends to be ok...but its the second week when i start to go a bit bonkers/google happy!

hope you are doing ok......maybe a bit of Wimbledon will help distract you a tiny bit this week??

stay strong everyone and keep positive......lets hope there are some more BFP's out there for us this month!!xxx

p.s. my DP seems to be a bit obssessed with spotting magpies at the mo (as in the rhyme..."one for sorrow, two for joy, three for a girl and four for a boy"). we had a rash of one bloody lonely magpie for the last few months when she has been out for a run.....but this week, we have had 2 sightings of 2 together....BIG NEWS .......and the fact that this actually made us feel a bit better is a sign that we are clearly both losing it a bit!! 
just thought id share the madness......x


----------



## lucky2010

Tricky, that's so funny as that's exactly what I do!! I've seen a lot of sets of 2 so far this week (think I've started pretending not to see the singletons!) superstition rules at times like this!!

Today I've had the most lovely day with alex... We went to hand in my dissertation (phew!) then went on spec to see the dinosaur skeletons at the Manchester museum which he loved, we then went out for lunch, came home, he had a snooze whike i watched the tennis thence made homemade strawberry ice cream and walked the dogs. Days like this remind me how 'lucky' I really am!!

Babydust (and two magpies) to all!!

Rach x


----------



## single.mummy

Lucky - sounds like a lovely day, they are so nice when they just happen rather than always planned aren't they, and something to take your mind off things.

Jackielou - congrats on the BFP!!! Let hope you bring us all some luck.

Tricky, I have to admit I also count magpies and we have taught DD to say "morning mr magpie where's your family!" it is so cute!! I will be ignoring any singletons that pass my way for the next 2 weeks.

AFM - Only 2 days in and really busy with the LOs and work is mad so hoping that the next 12 days are going to fly by. I have never caught first time round so am not really expecting it this time.


----------



## charlruk

Congratulations Jackielou!  we're so excited for you!

Good luck to everyone else on 2WW....my experience in reading these boards is BPF's seem to come in batches....so will keep our eyes open for a few more to follow!

Chelle & Char
xx


----------



## BecsW

Congratulations Jackielou!!  Love reading about BFPs!! I agree with Charl, they seem to come in batches so here's hoping for some more BFPs on this fab thread    xx


----------



## Katie1086

Congratulations Jackielou! I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!

I hope everyone is holding out ok. 

Afm i am having a very negative day today. I did a test this morning which was negative and have been having period like cramps all week and can only think that the mood I am in today means AF is coming. I know it was only our first attempt but I have been praying for my partner and I to have a bit of luck this year and really hoped maybe it would work 1st time. We have enough money for 2x more attempts and all I can think about is what if it doesn't happen then....we have no more money to try again and will take us ages to save up again.

I have mentioned this to my partner as it is a big worry of mine and she thinks i am always so negative. Whenever i try to talk to my mum she says just cross that bridge when you come to it. I just feel like no-one understand my worries and that all i am is negative!

I feel so gutted and just want to cry a lot today, I have had lots of horrible customers having a go at me and i feel like screaming at them "so what its a crappy ski lesson! be in my shoes for a day and then see if you are still bothered about your ski lesson!!!"

Sorry for the rant ladies and sorry to be a negative stress head!

I just hope i can snap out of it!

xxx


----------



## curves angel

Congrats Jackielou!!!!


----------



## Pinktink

Katie - I will send you a msg on ** xx


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry you're feeling low Kate, my mum always says that 'we'll cross that bridge' line... Never what I want to hear either... I actually want her to say 'we'll help' but she never does! Let's hope it's too early to be a true negative... I had AF pains and grumpiness before my bfp so you never know. Hugs xx

Afm, I just feel 'normal' no symptoms to report... Trying to stay positive!!

Good luck all xxx


----------



## Katie1086

Ok so today woke up to swollen eyes after the tears yesterday and did one last test before the dreaded AF due tomorrow and the only way I can explain how I feel at the moment is shocked - extremely shocked. So I did the test, left it whilst I pottered about the house, came back to check and it said Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! I am gobsmacked!!! I am going to wait and test again tomorrow and hope that AF doesn't arrive! I just really hope this is real and that if it is that it sticks!!!

Katie xx


----------



## Hales :)

Congratulations Katie!! See, there's that spate of BFPs we were talking about starting


----------



## tricky77

OMG katie....that is FANTASTIC news!!!
am so happy for you....especially after you were feeling so down yesterday.......fingers crossed this batch of BFP keeps growing!xx


----------



## Strawbs78

katie that is such fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!   

When I got my bfp I could have sworn my AF was coming, did a test - negative, got p*ssed, did a test the next morning on a cb digi and low and behold I was prego!!

I totally agree with Hales, they defo come in batches..

xx


----------



## curves angel

Katie that's fab news!

When I got my BFP I'd actually thrown it in the bin I was so down, so I know exactly how you feel. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Here's to a few more BFP's !

Rosie xxx


----------



## Steph29

Katie thats fab news, so happy fro you both.


----------



## Katie1086

Thank you all for your congrats! We did another test this afternoon and it said Pregnant 1-2 again so i think it is defo a BFP!

May the BFP's continue for the rest of you!

Lots of Love and


----------



## Mish3434

Congrats Jackielou and Katie, love seeing BFPS   

     for many more BFPs

Shelley x


----------



## tricky77

yay - so glad its a defo BFP for you guys.....heres to the roll continuing!

afm.....day 6 and counting.....but i had a fun night of distraction last night at the Take That concert (no judgements!.......i know that my former indie girl teenage self would shudder at the thought of such a concert, but my 30-something self bloody loved it!

hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing ok?Xx


----------



## single.mummy

Tricky - glad you had a good night out, we too went to see Take That in Manchester and they were excellant and I love their Progress Album. I am glad it is taking your mind off things. 

It must be day 4 for me? I think I will be testing a week on Saturday/Sunday, AF is due a week on Monday. When is everyone else testing?

DS is really taking my mind off things today as he has just hit the temper tantrum stage. He wants everything he has not got and will not share anything!!! He has moaned/cried/screamed since getting up this morning, wow this house was noisy!!! Peace and quiet at the moment for nap time!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## tricky77

i think going to try and last out until a week on saturday too.....so that will be exactly 2 weeks from my IUI......however, i am sure i might cave beforehand, but im going to try my best!
i tested like a maniac last month, and it didnt really do me any favours.....when i was testing early, and it was negative, i didnt really believe it anyway, so ive decided it is a bit pointless.....but come day 11.....i may be saying something completely different!

good luck with the temper tantrums today 2mummies.......enjoy nap time whilst you can!x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi guys, day 10 of 2ww today... Not at all positive as am sure it hasn't worked again:-( just so fed up with this 

Hope everyone else is bearing up ok. Rach x


----------



## rachandsuzann

C'mon Rach, cheer up loads af             coming your way it has to be your month so that it can be ours too x

Much Love Rachel x


----------



## single.mummy

Lucky, I really do hope it has worked for you. it is so hard this waiting. I am only day 6 and DP said is it nearly testing time!?! 

When are you testing or are you just waiting to see what happens?


----------



## lucky2010

AF due wed or thurs so will see how close to then I can get! Thanks x


----------



## charlruk

Congratulations  Jackielou and Katie,- amazing news!! we are so pleased for you!! 
We couldn't quite believe it when we got our BFP and ended up doing a test every couple of days just to be sure until our early scan!! It was an exciting and nerve racking time, full of symptom spotting, but time does pass and before you know it half way there!!!  

we hope you are feeling ok, and enjoying it! when will be your due dates?

Char and chelle. x


----------



## Katie1086

Thank you Char and Chelle!

I have not tested since Friday (when we also got another positive) but was thinking about doing another test on Friday this week! I have been feeling ok apart from being more tired than i usually am apart from yesterday where i couldn't even stand the thought of food and felt extremely sick!! Am feeling ok today - a little queezy but nothing like yesterday.

I am really scared incase it doesn't stick, I have been having what feels like period pain cramps every so often throughout the day but my friend who already has a gorgeous wee boy said she had the same and that its a good sign!!

We have our early scan booked for the 21st July which seems sooooo far away, however i don't think it will be as long a wait as the 2ww!!

I have tried a couple of due date calculators and so far each has come back with a different day but it would be either the 8th, 9th or 10th March 2012!

I hope everyone else still on the 2ww is coping ok and i hope the bfp trend continues onto the rest of you! wishing you all so much luck in the world!!!! 

Katie xx


----------



## charlruk

Katie, the cramps and twinges are scary but as your friend says it can be a good sign... the little one will be implanting and attaching that can cause cramps, and sometimes a little bit of bleeding- all stressful, but rest as much as you can and dont lift or stretch too much,  sending   thoughts! hope your not too nauseous! try and eat little and often and drink lots!  

Thinking of everyone else on the long 2ww!!!

C & C


----------



## tricky77

Day 9 and counting....as predicted, week 2 is already driving me a bit nuts!.......i had quite a positive feeling about this cycle during week 1, and a lovely weekend with DP sister and brother and all their millions of kiddies......but now the daily drudge of the working week has arrived and my mind has wandered itself into a bit of a misery corner.....and all i keep imagining is the moment when i test and that sinking feeling that will hit me hard if its another BFN 
i know i need to snap myself out of it, and i am sure i will, but just felt the urge to have a quick rant on here first...before i begin the slapping myself across the face routine! (not literally!)

anywya, hope everyone else is managing to stay more sane!
xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Hi tricky,

I'm totally with you... I can see the 'not pregnant' now. I'm 99% sure again that I'm not pregnant and I'm just so fed up about it... I can just see the ££££ signs for the amount we're going to have to spend on ivf. 

Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## single.mummy

I am trying not to think about it as AF not due until next Monday and DP keeps asking when I am testing. Aargh - stop asking!!! I have been invited out for drinks on Thursday as well, so keep thinking about testing Thursday morning, but if it says BFN I won't believe it as I got BFNs with both DD and DS before it changed to BFP. So I think I am just looking for excuses to test early!!!! Not sure whether to go out or not, don't really want to be making excuses to friends who won't believe me!!

Fingers crossed for all of us !!!


----------



## lucky2010

BFN again 


----------



## rachandsuzann




----------



## single.mummy

I am so sorry Lucky.


----------



## tricky77

I'm so sorry too lucky. Sending you lots of love.xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Lucky honey I'm so sorry.. I've been silently hoping for you xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Lucky, So sorry to see your bad news   

Shelley xx


----------



## tricky77

just checking in to see how everyone still on the 2ww is doing?

2mummies - did you end up testing this morning.....or are you holding out?

im trying my best to hold out - but its getting harder and harder.

ive convinced myself that it hasnt worked again this time though, because i just dont feel any different, or have any symptoms at all....apart from sore boobs - but i get that most months before my AF anyway, so that means sweet FA i reckon...... i almost feel as though this time im not testing simply because i dont want the hope to end this month .......feel a bit rubbish.

never really know what the best way is to be at this stage...i.e 3/4 days before test day - should i be pepping myself up and swimming in positive thoughts.....or do i wallow in negative thoughts......secretly hoping to be nicely surprised!
blimey...it really does mess with your mind this game doesnt it!?!

anyway......sorry for the rambles.....hope everyone else is doing ok....xx


----------



## single.mummy

Hi Tricky

No I managed not to test this morning!! I am so busy in the morning getting out to work that I really do not have the time. I usually have a Friday off but this week I swapped to Tuesday, so I am planning to test Saturday. DP wants me to test tomorrow but think I will hold out. Plus I have been really busy so making the time go quickly.

I go through phases of hoping it has worked first time (it has never done before!) and then thinking I feel like AF is on it's way. My cycle varies from 26 days (i.e. today) to 32 days which would be next Wednesday I think? Oh it sends me crazy!!!

Is your test day Saturday? Do you think you will test or wait and see?

Fingers crossed.

Is anyone else on their 2WW?


----------



## BecsW

So sorry Lucky


----------



## BecsW

Tricky and 2 mummies-hang on in there ladies    for BFPs for you both xx


----------



## Blondie80

Am going to cross post this, as need some help!

Im on a HIGH on the cbfm this morning, and pretty sure that tomorrow will be a peak. is it better to see donor tonight, and tomorrow morning, OR tomorrow evening and sunday morning?

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

blondie - how many highs have you had babe? (vs how many you have prior?) x


----------



## Strawbs78

ps they do normally say to leave his swimmers for 24 hours before getting a new lot to give them time to build back up again.. If you are defo sure you are goign to peak tomorrow then go tonight and then tomorrow afternoon / night.. If you think you will be high tomorrow then do it sat / sun.. depends on his availability really.. both times it worked for me I did 1 high and 1 peak.. hope that helps xx


----------



## Blondie80

Thanks love! I did email you - but as a dingbat, i realised to the wrong email!!! doh!

Im on day 5 of the highs, first month I had 5 highs last month 4 highs. Im going to book him tonight!

Thank you!! xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

may the force be with you!! he he xx


----------



## rachandsuzann

iui done today at 2:15pm so here we are again, oh please let us be lucky again!


----------



## single.mummy

Good luck RachandSuzann and Blondie.

Tricky how are you doing? Have you tested yet? I think I will be testing tomorrow unless AF arrives in the meantime. I keep swaying from positive thoughts to negative thoughts. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## rachandsuzann

oooh good luck with testing tomorrow   here's to a run of    on the board!!!


Rachel
x


----------



## Blondie80

Strawbs78 said:


> may the force be with you!! he he xx


That was STRESS ON TOAST!

Got stuck in traffic on the way there, got stuck in traffic for 2.5 hours on the way back. Hopefully it wont be so bad tomorrow, my stress levels can't take it!!

Just had a chicken kebab to make it all better though!

GLGLGL to everyone in the 2WW and any testers! xx


----------



## single.mummy

BFN for us this month   just waiting for AF to arrive. Never fallen first time so was hoping but my head told me it is rarely that easy.
Good luck for everyone else.


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry about your BFN 2mummies and thanks for your reply on the other thread xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Blondie try to relax as much as you can hon..

2 mummies so sorry hon 

X


----------



## tricky77

Sorry for your result 2mummies  xx. Fingers crossed for next cycle though.
AFM - I still haven't tested...we've got my friends and my little goddaughter coming to stay this weekend, and to be honest, if it's going to bad news (which I fear it will be) I'd rather not find out yet and have it ruin my mood! 
I may well cave tomorrow though if AF hasn't come!
Good luck to everyone....xx


----------



## tricky77

AF arrived for me this morning....so four strikes for me now


----------



## single.mummy

So sorry for you tricky and was really hoping for you yesterday. I hope you can keep yourself busy with your guests. Will you try again straight away?
AF arrived for me today, and with some vengence! If things happen for me as they did last month I will ovulate on the only day I will be unable to get off work so will miss next month which I am finding really tough right now. 
This TTC is so hard at times.


----------



## tricky77

thanks 2mummies....i had a pretty blue day yesterday, but my mates that were staying know everything we are going through, so were very sweet and supportive.
found it really hard to shake the sad feeling all day though.....i think i had deep down really thought that this time it was going to work - so did set myself up again for a bigger fall.....it really is getting harder each time.
our consultant recently told us that the average amount tries for IUI for couples with no known fertility issues was between 3-6 times....so that has given us SOME hope i guess......still, we've only got a certain amount of sperm to use, so that added pressure is getting bigger and bigger each try......as well the finances of it all!
anyway....must shake off the dark mood and get ready for the next cycle....

ill keep my fingers crossed for you that you dont have to miss this month because of timings......i know that with my cycles ( which are pretty regular)  my ovulation day varies by a day or 2 each month, so hopefully you will miss the awkward day and still be able to try.


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry about your bfn tricky... I certainly know what you mean about it getting harder each time:-( good luck for the next cycle x

AFM... I've just started my last 5 day stint on clomid and am due to ovulate around the 22nd when I'll start my final non-clinic 2ww. We have an appointment to see if we can egg share at a different Manchester clinic as the other one said we can't due to my low AMH... Fingers crossed tightly as it will be painfully hard financially if we can't egg share:-(

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## kedmo1

Hi everyone
Just thought I would join this thread, this is my third 2ww but first from Ivf.
Had embryo transfer yesterday and my test date is 26th July.....
Already driving myself mad with doubt, as embryos were slow dividing and not as good quality as I'd hoped but I can do nothing but hope now.
Kerry


----------



## Hales :)

Tricky - Sorry for the BFN, hang in there - TTC is the hardest thing in the world

Lucky - Are you able to egg share at all to help with the costs? 

Kedmo - I have kissed 2 mediocre embryos goodbye this morning before work - they were sat smiling on my bed!


----------



## lucky2010

Hales, just waiting to find out if we can egg share. Fingers crossed

Good luck kedmo xx


----------



## kedmo1

Cheers hales, that made me smile 

lucky, good luck with your last clomid cycle.


----------



## BecsW

So sorry to Lucky, Tricky and 2mummies for your BFNs   ttc is such a painful journey     I wish you all, all the luck in the world and hope that the next cycle your dreams will come true  

Kedmo-the 2ww is soooo hard, hang on in there and we will do our best to help you through it   

So, I will be joining this thread officially on Friday, had a scan today that confirmed that we will need to go back on Friday for our first IUI to ttc #2. Excited and nervous. Tricky-if it's any reassurance at all-our consultant told us that he wants us to try natural IUI for 6 cycles before looking at anything else as he believes it takes that many-don't give up hope yet xxx


----------



## tricky77

thanks for all the support and encouragement.....it does all help!
good luck everyone.....have got everything crossed for you all.xxx


----------



## kedmo1

Good luck with today becs, hope its the last 2ww for you.

Im a right mardy **** at moment, blaming it on the left over hormones in system from ivf. Convinced myself it hasn't worked,so berating anyone who dares to be excited for me!!   -  moaning about progesterone support as they are vile. Oh dear think i may need to shut myself in a box for 10days. Arhhhhh I'm such an


----------



## rachandsuzann

Hi Ladies,

I have been driving myself mad all week and I don't remember being this obsessed last time (how quickly we forget - eh?) I more week to go its like a bloody eternity.

I'm still positive at the moment though which is good - I'm sure the down days will come next week as they do for everybody. I have this on going battle with myself everyday - it's like you have a person on each shoulder saying: shall I test? You know its too early! But I can can't I? But you will get sad when you see its a bfn! yes but I'll know it's cause I'm testing too early so thats alright!   

what is wrong with me?

lol

hope everyone is well and not about to be put in a straight jacket unlike my good self!

Love Rachel
x


----------



## BecsW

Rachel and Kedmo    for you both, hope the next few days don't drag by too much and that you both get fabulous news at the end of your wait   

IUI went well today so I am now officially back on the crazy rollercoaster   xx


----------



## BecsW

Day 2 for us and not gone too crazy yet   Am already symptom checking though!! And have already bought my FR preg test. DW is trying to pursuade me not to test early! Ha ha! The earliest the test says I can test I know I will, I just can't stay away from those sticks!

Kedmo and Rach&Suzanne-how are you guys holding up?


----------



## rachandsuzann

ive tested today    BFN! But then it would be wouldn't it? I know I need to wait until Fri/Sat but I just couldn't lol! I'm not too down as I know its way too early!

I am low though and tired and crampy - you are so right Becs its such an emotional rollercoaster!

Hope you are holding up and lets see if we can get a hat trick here!

Baby dust and sticky vibes 

love Rachel
x


----------



## kedmo1

Well we are all going mad then with the wait. This is a real hard one for me, on a hormonal come down too from all ivf drugs too! Cried yesterday as sad.... watched bridesmaids today and laughed so much became hysterical in cinema. Loopa  

Yep think you are a bit keen with testing Rachel lol.  
I had my egg collection on same day as your iui, so let's hope we get a BFP on same day.  Let me know when you get yours and i'll test  . My clinic told me to test on the 26th, which is yonks away, I reckon i'll try and wait til Fri.

Becs, keep the PMA going. i have a secret stash of tests ready to go....

Kerry


----------



## Mish3434

Ladies, New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267637.0

Shelley xx


----------

